#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-05
<Finnish> Mistä pystyis tarkistamaan toimiiko toi mun ethernet-portti pöytäkoneessa?
<anacron> kaapeli kii ja reitittimeen?
<Finnish> Juurikin yritän, ei yhdistä millään
<anacron> riippuu vähän kuinka tarkkaa diagnostiikkaa tarvii
<anacron> ei yhdistä nettiin vai mihin
<Finnish> Yritän päästä Airstationin asetuksiin selaimella, ei löydä sitä
<anacron> no mut onko se conffittu oikein jne
<anacron> saatko esim ip:n
<Finnish> Miten..?
<anacron> ja pitääkö sen conffimiseen käyttää jotain tiettyä ip:tä
<Finnish> Now open a web browser window and enter 192.168.11.1 in the URL field and press enter.
<anacron> olettaen että sulla on siellä dhcp palvelu päällä niin se löis sulle jonkun ip:n
<anacron> onko sulla 192.168.11.x osoite
<Finnish> Ei ainakaan ifconfig semmoista osoitetta anna?
<anacron> no määritäppä sellanen itse
<Finnish> Neuvoppas, en nyt oikein tajua että mitää pitää tehdä...
<anacron> annat itelles osoitteeks 192.168.11.100 ja router osoitteeks 192.168.11.1
<Finnish> Missä tuo pitää tehdä?
<Finnish> Mä oon mokkulalla muuten netissä
<anacron> siis samalla koneella
<Finnish> Joo mut missä asetuksissa?
<anacron> jossain siellä verkkoasetuksissa pystyy itse määrittämään ip:n, oon nyt mäkillä enkä viittis avata virtuaalikonetta
<anacron> mut jos oot mokkulalla netissä
<anacron> ni se todennäköisesti yrittää sen verkon kautta sinne boksiin eikä pääse
<anacron> koska se on suorassa yhteydessä nettiin eikä sen airstationin kautta samassa verkossa
<anacron> suosittelen et ilman muita nettihärpäkkeitä piuha kii ja kattoo antaako ip:n
<Finnish> IPv4-settingsissä vai Device Mac-osiossako se pitää muuttaa?
<anacron> mac-osoitetta ei periaatteessa voi muuttaa
<anacron> eli ipv4 osoitteen haluat muuttaa
<anacron> käytännössä etit eka sen hardwaren mitä haluat conffata (eth0 eth1?) ja sit määrittelet et haluat käyttää manuaalista ip:tä sen kanssa ja lyöt sinne ton osotteen
<anacron> yleensä niistä saa kyllä automaattisesti ip:n
<anacron> ongelma voi olla joko siinä et yrität sillä mokkulalla nyt sinne purkkiin tai sit sulla on väärät verkkoajurit ja se portti ei toimi ollenkaan tai sit se on ihan fyysisesti rikki
<Finnish> Ok
<anacron> mut jos lyöt sinne saman verkkoalueen osoitteen ja otat mokkulan ja wlanin pois ja katot meneekö sinne vai ei ni sit voi taas jatkaa diagnostiikkaa
<anacron> sen airstationin vois myös resetoida esim
<Finnish> Mäpäs kokeilen nyt ilman tota mokkulaa
<anacron> mä taidan lähteä tästä kotio
<anacron> mut voin kyll myöhemmin jeesiä tai sit joku muu
<anacron> suosittelen myös tuota dd-wrt:tä muuten
<anacron> mutta noissa uusissa buffaloissa on melkein kaikissa se vissiin jo valmiina
<lemonade> yääh, kyllä tulee itku ja hampaiden kiristys tuota thunderbirdiä käytettäessä
<Sysi> kokeile jotaki muuta?
<lemonade> no evoluutiota oon tähän asti käyttänyt
<lemonade> mut jännä valinta tuo thunder oletussähköpostiksi
<Sysi> eikö se oo yleisesti käytetty ja tykätty kummiski
<lemonade> niinhän ne väittää
<lemonade> ja evolutionia vihaa kaikki
<Sysi> mää en oo käyttäny ku shelliin valmiiksi viritettyä alpinea.. koulun postit vois haluta puhelimeen kyllä
<lemonade> mmm
<Newa> thunderia itse olen käyttänyt paljon
<Newa> viime aikoina tullut bugeja jotka kismittävät mutta eivät vielä raivostuta
<Newa> kivoja asioita on kuitenkin enemmän :)
<Newa> kuten kryptopostien lähetys enigmail-pluginilla
<lemonade> nooh, pitää itsekin vielä hetki totutella :)
<Newa> postien siirto eri imap-laatikoiden ja paikallisten kansioiden välillä drag-droppaamalla
<Newa> ja ctrl-u jolla näkee raakaviestin headereineen
<Newa> viimeisimpänä kans exchange-kalenterisynkka lightningin avulla: http://www.csc.fi/blogs/itsupport/using-exchange-2007-calendar-with-thunderbird-plugin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wmYIvn -> Using Exchange 2007 calendar with Thunderbird plugin            —                @CSC
<lemonade> nojuu, aika hyvä rouskuttamaan prossua tuo thunderbird ainakin on
<lemonade> lisäksi tuo firefoxista tuttu js-skriptavaroitus on hauska
<lemonade> voisivat edes puhua sähköpostiohjelmasta "sivun" tilalla
<jepah> foorumin palvelin kokonaan kuollu?
<heikki> ilmoitettu canonicalille
<jepah> hyvä homma
<kimbledon> tää uus ubuntun teema on aika kamala
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-06
<saakeli> nonii
<saakeli> hyvää huomenta ubuntu suomi
<saakeli> olen koulussa ja ubuntu kusee kovaa silmään
<JuhaK> huomenta
<heikki_> moro. onks 3.0:ssa kernelissä jotaki merkittävää uudistusta vai onko se vaan linuxin vuosipäivän kunniaksi julkaistu?
<JuhaK> mitä olen kuullut, niin ei pitäisi olla mitään merkittävää
<saakeli> Meillä on mikron käyttöönotto -kurssi menossa, ja meidän tehtävänä olisi asentaa WinXP:n rinnalle ubuntu 11.04. Olemme ainoa ryhmä, joilla asennuksessa ei anna asentaa ubuntua xp:n rinnalle.
<saakeli> mikä tässä kusee?
<heikki_> vähä vaikea sanoa ilman enempää infoo, saakeli
<saakeli> sano mitä infoa tarvihtet nii minä kaivan sen esille
<saakeli> alkaa kyrpimään tämä osaamattomuus
<heikki_> no oisko joku virheilmoitus jossakin
<saakeli> ei mitään missään
<heikki_> no mistä tiedät ettei onnistu asennus
<saakeli> Ei anna minkäänlaista virheilmoitusta, se ei vaan anna minkäänlaista vaihtoehtoa asentaa ubuntua rinnalle.
<heikki_> ahaa. no osioi käsin se osio
<saakeli> Kaikilla muilla on onnistunut, mutta jostain syystä meidän tapauksessa ei vaan anna.
<saakeli> osioinkin mutta sitten kakka osui tuulettimeen ja sanottiin, että se ei onnistu
<heikki_> siis mikä ei onnistu? osiointi?
<saakeli> Elikkäs osiointi onnistuu, mutta ubuntua ei vaan saa xp:n rinnalle.
<saakeli> Opettaja hiillostaa selän takana.
<saakeli> sanokaa hei katille
<heikki_> hei :)
<saakeli> Kati: moi :)
<saakeli> Eli luppakorvat yrittää käyttää irc:iä :)
<saakeli> t. kati
<saakeli> ymmärrätkö sinä heidän suomenkielensä? -Kati
<heikki_> :o
<heikki_> siis missä asennus tökkää?
<saakeli> Voiko olla, että peruskokoonpanossa on muuttunut jotain, koska me ollaan vängätty eestaas noita käyttöjärjestelmiä. Alkuperäinen tarinahan meni niin, että asennettiin xp, ja ubuntu "rinnalle, mutta se menikin päälle. Ja sitten taas koko rumba uudestaan.
<heikki_> ja xp toimii nyt?
<saakeli> Joo, xp toimii kun junan vessa.
<heikki_> ja osiot on tehty molemmille, linuxille ja wintöösälle?
<saakeli> oo
<saakeli> joo*
<heikki_> ja myös swap-osio tehty?
<saakeli> ketä?
<heikki_> no jos konees on tarpeeks muistia niin ei sitä välttis tarvi
<JuhaK> eikä se tuollaista ongelmaa tee
<JuhaK> vaikka puuttuisi
<heikki_> joo ei
<saakeli> noissa koulun ripuleissa tarpeeks muistia :DDDD
<heikki_> noni, vähä vaikea sanoa tosta kun sanot että "asennus ei onnistu xp rinnalle".. missä kohtaa näet että se ei asennu, mitä se on tekemässä silloin?
<JuhaK> Meneekö se asennuksen läpi?
<saakeli> siis. alkaa asentamaan. keyboard layoutin kohalla jökkää asennus. valittee sieltä suomi mutta siinä oikealla puolella missä pitäs valita se qwerty tai suomi & saami ja nämä niin pysyy joku perkeleen slovakia
<heikki_> hä :>
<saakeli> Tästä selityksestä tuleekin melkein jotain, kun Jaakko aka saakeli yrittää huonolla äidinkielellänä sepustaa, minä valitan vieressä ja opettaja hikoilee takana :D
<JuhaK> Tuo nyt kuullostaa oudolta
<JuhaK> onko asennusmedia nyt varmasti ehjä?
<saakeli> Pitäisi olla, kaikki muutkin ryhmät on tietääkseni tolla levyllä sen asentannu.
<heikki_> ok. jos asennus temppuilee, voihan se olla muistin vähyydenb ongelma. Paljoko muistia koneessa oikeasti on?
<heikki_> mulla esim kaverin koneella ku selasin nettiä samalla ku asensin ubuntua, selain kaatui kun muisti loppui kesken eikä ollut swappia vielä kytketty päälle
<saakeli> tuo menee ottamaa tuosta asennuksesta kuvan ni tiijätte mitä sepustan
<JuhaK> Mutta paljonko on muistia?
<saakeli> noissa ripuleissa oli muistaakseni 512mb
<heikki_> 512 aika vähän
<JuhaK> Kyllä sen pitäisi riittää asennukseen...
<saakeli> no eihä :|
<heikki_> no voi olla, en tii
<saakeli> no niin riittää ku koko muu luokka on sen asentanu
<heikki_> no jos muilla onnistunu niin ei se sit ongelma
<saakeli> no mutta meillä on ongelma
<saakeli> en tiedä miksi.
<saakeli> jökkää keyboard layoutin valintaan
<JuhaK> Silti jos samaa levyä on käytetty, onko varma ettei levy ole vioittunut välissä
<saakeli> ollaan koitettu jo kuutta eri levyä
<saakeli> eli vika ei taida olla levyssä vaan koneessa
<JuhaK> Tuskin sekään on ongelma sit
<heikki_> ja ootko kokeillu jatkaa slovakialla vai mikälie, jos se jatkais silti
<saakeli> ei se anna valita sitä.
<JuhaK> Pitäisi muuten koneen olla identtinen muiden kanssa laitteistoiltaan
<saakeli> jep
<saakeli> nehän on
<JuhaK> Aika outoa
<heikki_> on
<saakeli> jos nää on niitä henkimaailman asioita?
<heikki_> joo, demoni iski koneesees
<saakeli> no en tiiä. käyn tiputtamassa "vahingossa" lattialle ja saan uuden koneen millä säätää
<heikki_> ;)
<heikki_> otitko kuvan?
<saakeli> joo mutta ku tuon pitää puhelimen kanssa säätää sitä että saa johonkin upattua jotta voi pistää linkkiä tänne
<heikki_> :)
<JuhaK> :D
<saakeli> no mutta kun tässä kestää ni mites teiän päivä on lähteny käyntiin?
<heikki_> hyvi. vein vaimon töihi
<saakeli> Terveisiä Jämsän ammattiopistosta btw
<JuhaK> turhaakin turhempi tietotekniikan peruskurssi
<saakeli> jos ootte lähistöllä ni tulkaa perkele auttamaa D:
<JuhaK> Ei ihan
<heikki_> oon täälä ruottinkielisellä pohjanmaalla, vähä pitkä matka
<JuhaK> Ja kymmeneltä alkaa rakennustekniikan luento
<saakeli> itte lähössä 10:30 kahtomaa asuntoa. siihen mennessä pitäs olla valmista
<heikki_> mullon koulut jo käyty onneks
<saakeli> vielä ois kuvasta mega jälellä että saa imgurii
<heikki_> tai no "käyty"... jäi ammattikorkea kesken ku ei kiinnostanu kaikki
<saakeli> no ei tämä kurssikaa mitään herkkua ole
<saakeli> tai mikään kurssi tähän mennessä
<heikki_> harmitti kyllä ku jäi monta hyvääki kurssia käymättä ammattikorkeassa
<saakeli> harmittaa kun en seurannut unelmiani ja alkanu leijonankesyttäjäksi.
<saakeli> nyt istun ja koitan kesyttää ubuntua
<heikki_> tuli tehtyä yötyötä vkloppusin ja viikolla koulua -> loppuunpalaminen ja sairaalakuntoon :D
<heikki_> lopetin sen takia opiskelut lähinnä
<JuhaK> google löysi vastaavia ongelmia, muttei vastausta
<saakeli> no jos käyn heittämässä tolla ripulilla vesilintua ja haistatan pitkän ripulin koko tälle systeemille ja lähen takas asuntolalle pelaamaan
<saakeli> olis kaikki helpompaa
<heikki_> :(
<saakeli> ei kyllä voi. kati nylkee mut elävältä D:
<heikki_> tavallaa tahtoisin olla koulussa taas
<heikki_> valittis vaan kaikki kivat kurssit
<JuhaK> niii
<saakeli> http://i.imgur.com/54Pgy.jpg tohon se jökkäs ja tällä ripulilla me tätä väännetää http://i.imgur.com/qjvXI.jpg
<heikki_> ei mitää exceliä jonka osaa takaperin silmät kii, ei filosofiaa joka ei kiinnosta, ei markkinointia jossa opettaja oli niin tylsä ja luki papereista suoraan
<heikki_> miks valittet sweden
<heikki_> on sielä suomikin
<saakeli> no ku ihan sama minkä ottaa ni antaa slovakian sinne kaveriks
<heikki_> ahaa. outoa
<saakeli> tossa latauksessakin lukee "ready when you are..."
<saakeli> mie oon kyllä valmis mut toi ei
<heikki_> olikohan se mikä konsoli johon tulee virheilmotukset vai tuliko mihkään tossa asennuksessa
<heikki_> koitas käydä läpi Ctrl+Alt+F1 ja sit F9 asti vaikka
<saakeli> ei asennuksessa mitään virheilmotuksia tullu
<saakeli> no käyn koittamassa
<JuhaK> Kyllä varmaan jotain, mutta seuraava ongelma on mistä löytää se virheilmoitus
<saakeli> vieressä istuva tissieläin pitää teille seuraa
<heikki_> sit tietty dmesg vois olla
<saakeli> joo moro
<saakeli> pitäs varmaan vaa opetella slovakiaa
<JuhaK> helpoin valinta :D
<JuhaK> Ei mitään jätän teidät pohtimaan ongelmaanne, ja siirryn luennolle
<heikki_> mut hey, tuohan on vaan näppäimistöasetus?
<saakeli> TOIMII
<saakeli> tai en tiiä
<saakeli> No niinpä, mutta se ei päästä siitä eteenpäin.
<heikki_> miten sait toimaan? :>
<heikki_> jaa et saanukaa?
<saakeli> Emmietiiä, saakeli räpläsi vissiin tuolla ja kuulin huhua että se toimis
<saakeli> pitäis käydä kattomassa
<saakeli> ettei se ripuloi sitä lisää
<saakeli> Nyt tuolta kuuluu huutoa ja ryminää
<saakeli> tais lentää kone ikkunasta tai jotain
<saakeli> :D
<heikki_> :o
<saakeli> saakeli kusi sen asennuksen.
<heikki_> caramba
<saakeli> Sano nyt että se asensi sen taas siihen päälle :D:DSFDDFgth
<saakeli> eeiweirisdrfggh..
<saakeli> Joo meen kattoon tonne ettei se tapa ketään
<heikki_> tai itteään
<heikki_> oispa meilläki ollu ammattikoulussa jotaki linuxin asennusta
<heikki_> meillä opeteltii wöördiä ja ekselii. vähä c:tä mut sitäki ihan perusteiden alkeita
<heikki_> vaikka olin opiskelemassa tietotekniikkaa + elektroniikkaa
<heikki_> koulut on ihan turhia kyl toisaalta. samat asiat voi opiskella kotona
<saakeli> NO MITÄ VITTUa
<heikki_> onko useitaki valittavana?
<saakeli>  käynnistin ripulin uusiks. vaihoin levyn ja sit siellä möllötti "asenna xp professionalin rinnalle :)"
<saakeli> tuli semmonen "vittuiletko sä mulle?"
<heikki_> :)
<saakeli> no mut ei täs enää näytä mitää ongelmaa olevan :, <
<saakeli> mut pitää kysyä. koska meidän piti dokumentoida meidän avun haku
<saakeli> saadaanko me ottaa copypaste siitä asti kun tultiin kanavalle siihen asti että lähetään poies
<saakeli> siinä ois dokumentaatio
<saakeli> ja te juttelittekin jo luokanvalvojan kanssa hetken
<heikki_> siitä vaa mun puolesta
<saakeli> mites juhaK
<saakeli> voidaan pistää sillai Seppo (nimi muutettu) jos haluatte
<saakeli> tai KuhaJ
<saakeli> tä
<saakeli> ;___;
<heikki_> ota pois, kunhan ei mene julkiseen levitykseen johonki sanomalehden etusivulle
<saakeli> tiiän että cp on lapoa mutta CT?
<saakeli> counter terrorist child porn?
<saakeli> joo siis täähän menee iltalehen etusivulle ja hesarii
<heikki_> katoin sun versios vaan
<heikki_> qwebirc näemmä
<saakeli> joo
<saakeli> mut mä lähen kattomaa asuntoa
<saakeli> nähdään taas joskus \o
<heikki_> jees, toivotavasti löytyy sopiva
<saakeli> ja tissieläimeltä iso kiitos ja <3
<saakeli> hei hei
<heikki_> jees, meikä lähtee opiskeleen espanjaa, vaikka kurssi on vasta torstaina
<heikki_> työväenopiston kurssi
<saakeli> pidä hauskaa
<saakeli> moro
<heikki_> jees moi
<heikki_> d
<heikki_> jees moi
<elias_a> Linux-toimintaa Seinäjoella. Kansalaisopistossa työpaja: https://helmi.seinajoki.fi/index.asp#3401 Hakusana Linux.
<elias_a> Ja lisäksi LUG eli paikallinen käyttäjäkerho perusteilla.
<Tm_T> hienoa
<harriv> 11:09:22 < elias_a> Linux-toimintaa Seinäjoella. Kansalaisopistossa työpaja:  https://helmi.seinajoki.fi/index.asp#3401 Hakusana Linux.
<harriv> 11:09:25 < elias_a> Ja lisäksi LUG eli paikallinen käyttäjäkerho perusteilla.
<harriv> 11:09:53 < Tm_T> hienoa
<harriv> äh
<Tm_T> toistossa on voimaa (:
<harriv> joo, copy-paste-kädetyksellä lisää tehoja
<elias_a> :D
<elias_a> No on se hyvä että edes joku on huomannut :)
<tale> Eikö tehostaisi irkkausta, kun nyt aloitettaisiin kanavan lokin vanhimmista viesteistä ja pastettaisiin ne uusintoina?
<tale> Voisi nykypäivänä keskittyän työntekoon ja irkkaus hoituisi automaattisesti.
<Tm_T> tale: on monta syytä miksi tuo olisi huono idea (:
<tale> Tm_T: Sano kolme.
<Tm_T> kanavan säännöt ja niiden tulkinta ovat muuttuneet aikalailla niistä ajoista
<Finnish> Miten mozillan saa kääntämään sivun ihan siinä paikallaan kun on ulkomaisella sivulla, ei tuo kiinan kieli oikein irtoa...
<hifi> vaihtamalla chromeen
<sinppa_> siinäpä asiallinen vastaus
<sinppa_> jos vaihdat mozillan chromeen, niin eihän se sitä mozillaa saa sitä sivua kääntämään
<hifi> valitettavasti chrome osaa tuon oletuksena
<hifi> firefoxille lienee extensio
<hifi> varmaan jopa nimellä google translate
<sinppa_> niin. kysyjä kysyi tarkasti miten mozillan saa sen tekemään :)
<Finnish> Kokeilemma extensionia
<Finnish> Hyvin toimii, tänks!
<anacron> Finnish: selviskö reititinpulmat
<Finnish> Pääseekö mäkin tiedostoihin käsiks ubuntun puolelta?
<Sysi> verkon yli?
<Sysi> ubuntussa on tuki hfs+ luvulle
<Finnish> Eikun samalta koneelta, mulla on triplebootti
<kimbledon> :D
<Finnish> Pystyykös kirjottamaan, pitäis yks kext siirtää kansiosta toiseen, meni troubleshootinki hiukka persuuksille..
<czr> ei pysty kirjoittamaan jos on moderni os x oletusasetuksilla
<czr> ainakin tämä on se tieto mitä itse tiedän, joku voi tietää paremmin
<czr> usb-flash-tikku on suositeltavaa
<Sysi> pitäis ottaa journalointi pois käytöstä ja se ei oo oikeastaan suositeltavaa systeemilevylle, en tiiä voiko sitä palauttaa käyttöön
<Sysi> pitäis joka tapauksessa tehdä osx:n puolella kai
<Finnish> czr: Mulla on installeri USB-levyllä, mä kyllä pääsen siihen Lion-installeriin mutta sieltä ei näköjään pääse käsiksi tiedostoihin?
<Finnish> Ubuntulla pääsen kattomaan tiedostoja mutta en pääse siirtämään just yhtä tiedostoa, Extra-kansioon ei riitä luvat
<czr> Finnish, en tiedä maceistä juurikaan mitään, en osaa auttaa (en edes ymmärrä mitä kirjoitit :-)
<Finnish> Ok... Heh
<czr> jaa. oothohan liittäny jotenkin vaillinaisesti sen.
<mjr> Finnish, kaipa sä yrität lukea sitä roottina?
<Finnish> mjr, En...?
<Sysi> jos vaan oikeudet mättää niin gksudo nautilus
<mjr> no, kun siellä hfs+:lla nyt on ne pääsyoikeusbitit. Niin se nyt vaan voi olla estetty tavakäyttäjältä se lukeminen
<mjr> -> kokeile roottina
<Sysi> unix-filesysteemi, linux tukee sen oikeuksia
<Finnish> Damn, ei anna pastettaa yhtä kextiä, just seen vaan tarviisin...!
<Finnish> gksudo nautilus auttaa melkein loppuun asti mut sit taitaa loppua oikeudet kirjottaa
<tale> Finnish: Tiedoston kopiointia siis? Eikä sitä tiedostoa voisi kopioida USB-muistitikulle, ja sieltä sitten kopioida toisaalle?
<Finnish> Pitäis mäkin systeemilevyllä muuttaa yks paketti paikasta toiseen
<tale> Jaa semmoinen tiedoston siirto.
<Finnish> Juups, ubuntu auttaa näköjään melkein siinä probleemassa
<Sysi> voinee antaa oikeusherjaa vaikka johtuu siitä että on read-only
<czr> eli puuttuu kirjoitustuki.
<Finnish> Juu, kirjotustuki puuttuu
<czr> eikä sitä välttämättä heti tulekaan. apple ei ole erityisen tunnettu avoimista standardeista tai dokumentaatiosta tai no, mistään.
<Sysi> linux ei osaa kirjottaa hfs:n journaalia, ilman sitä on tuettu kirjotus
<Finnish> Joo pitäis poistaa journalointi osx:n puolelta
<Finnish> Palautanpahan restore-diskiltä asennuksen, ei tarvii uusiks vetää...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-07
<heikki_> heippa. mistä mä löydän .deb paketteja jotka on ns "vanhoja" eli ei oo suoraan repossa enää
<MasterJ_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Uqot0Q -> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<MasterJ_> löytyskö tuolta se mitä etit
<heikki_> katsotaas
<Sysi> mitäkän semmoista kaipaat, yleensä ihan syystä poistuvat
<heikki_> asensin uuden winen ja en saa enää toimii yhtä softaa.
<Sysi> kantsii tarkistaa winehq:n wiki
<Sysi> yhtää erikoisemmat softat on yleensä aika säätöä
<heikki_> voi paskat, winen sivuilla sanotaan vaan että ei oo fixiä siihen, käytä vanhaa winee
<heikki_> jeeps, pitää lähteä, moro ja kiitti
<elias_a> Tästä taisin alustavasti mainita jo eilen täälläkin: http://lakeuslug.blogspot.com/2011/09/linux-tyopaja-seinajoellekin.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aV7Wkz -> LakeusLUG: LINUX-TYÖPAJA, Seinäjoellekin?
<tabasko> olispa silloin ollut linuxpaja seinäjoella kun olin siellä koulussa :)
<Iltsu> meil oli lukios
<Iltsu> olin ainut joka oli sillo kiinnostunu
<Iltsu> ni se vähä jäi
<fendel> Hei, tarvitsisin apua. Miten tuon openboxin saa kokonaan suomenkieliseksi?
<anacron> hmm? onks siinä jotain kielivalintoja muka
<fendel> no sitä mietin kans
<anacron> teet menun ite suomeks niin tsädäm
<anacron> openbox taitaa kuitenkin olla vaan windowmanageri
<anacron> käytät sillä varmaan "gnomesoftaa" enimmäkseen?
<fendel> joo ilmeisesti
<fendel> Yritän tässä vain hakea iän vanhalle läppärille parasta mahdollista linuxia (nopeinta)
<Matti-> Tietäiskö kukaan, miten saan korostettua näytöllä olevaa tekstiä. Siis digitaalista korostuskynää. Samantapaista kuin comfiz fusionin piirtotyökalu, mutta isompi ja läpikuultava sivellin.
<anacron> jaa-a eipä oo ollu ikinä tarve
<elias_a> Matti-: Mikä tiedostomuoto kyseessä?
<anacron> veikkaan et pitäis saada ihan kaikkeen kuvaan, jossain tyyliin paltsussa tai muussa esityskäytössä
<elias_a> No silti tarvitaan se tieto siitä tiedostomuodosta.
<Matti-> Siis ei yksittäiseen tiedostomuotoon vaan kaiken päälle, näytölle väliaikaisesti
<anacron> jeh osuin oikeaan
<elias_a> Jaa - ei tietoa. En ole törmännyt. Googletetaas vähän.
<anacron> varmasti joku on köhännyt jonkun simppelin whiteboard softan
<elias_a> anacron: No onhan niitä, mutta eihän se ollut se mitä tässä kysyttiin.
<kimbledon> eiks sitä compizin työkaluu voi muokata
<elias_a> Vaan haetaan X-ikkunoinnin päällä killuvaa sovellusta.
<Matti-> Compizia ei voi muokata niin kun olis tarve...
<elias_a> Toimiiko se compizin systeemi muuten?
<elias_a> Matti-: Miten olisi sitten tarve?
<Matti-> Hankala selittää, pitäneee googlailla huomenna...
<elias_a> Höh!
<anacron> elias_a: siis sellainen whiteboard softa jolla voi piirtää kaiken päälle
<elias_a> Matti-: Mites sä googletat jos et edes osaa selittää sitä tarvetta? :P
<elias_a> anacron: No joo, jos venytetään käsitettä whiteboard tuolla tavalla.
<elias_a> Mun kielenkäytössä tuo olisi OSD highlight tjsp.
<anacron> mitä whiteboard(softat) sitten yleensä tarkottaa
<anacron> OSD hilight menis mun mielestä heti johonkin näytön hardwaren ominaisuuksiin :D
<elias_a> Whiteboard = valkotaulu, siis pinta, jolle piirretään.
<elias_a> anacron: No niinhän se tavallaan meneekin. Kyllähän siinä venytetään sitä tavallista toiminnallisuutta sinne hardiksen suuntaan.
<anacron> tiedän kyllä mikä whiteboard on, mutta tavallaan siitä toi nimitys on varmaan muodostunutkin
<anacron> kun töissä on ollu sellasia whiteboardeja mihin on heijastettu tykillä kuva
<anacron> sit oli sellasia kyniä jolla pysty piirtämään siihen päälle
<Matti-> No mää etsin huomenissa, katotaan mitä toi osd-mikälie antaa
<anacron> :-(
<elias_a> Tarvitaan siis softa, joka osaa lisätä tavalliseen työpöytään läpinäkyvän layerin, jolle piirretään.
<Iltsu> meil oli lukios tommosia whiteboardei
<elias_a> Melko spesiaalikamaa :)
<Iltsu> sit siihe kirjotettui juttui pysty kans tallentaa koneel
<elias_a> Kyllä - niiden nimi on suomeksi kosketustaulu.
<elias_a> Esim. tuotemerkki smartboard on sellainen.
<elias_a> Mutta niissä se toiminnallisuus on oikeasti tehty raudalla.
<elias_a> Pelkällä softalla toimivaa vastaavaa en ole nähnyt, joka osaisi killua äksän päällä.
<elias_a> Ja sitten vielä vastuuvapauslauseke: vaikka saan palkkani Open Sourcen oppilaitoskäytön edistämisestä, moinen softa voi olla olemassa vaikka en sitä tietäisikään :)
<kimbledon> ite lähtisin ettimään compiziin uutta pluginia
<Iltsu> niijust, smartboardeja oli noiki
<anacron> niin siis raudalla toteutettu "hiiri" niissä on mut onko jotain muuta?
<elias_a> anacron: No on niissä. Osa siitä tiedosta tallennetaan siihen rautaan. Ei kaikissa laitteissa mutta osassa.
<anacron> okei
<anacron> en oo nähny muita ku windowssin päällä pyöriviä
<anacron> niissä vaikutti pitkälti softalla pyöriviltä ja boardi toimi lähinnä hiirenä
<Iltsu> tietty!
<Iltsu> heijastaa tykil kuvan tussitaulul ja alkaa piirtämää :P
<Iltsu> köyhänmiehen alustariippumaton ratkasu
<Iltsu> ja todennäköne yhdyssanavirhe
<anacron> mut jos käyttö ei ollutkaan videotykkiä varten, otin sen vaan itse esiin kun se tuli mieleen
<Iltsu> nhh
<Iltsu> juu se
<czr_> voithan ottaa tussin ja piirtaa suoraan nayttoon
<czr_> sit otat nayton mukaan
<anacron> "piirtoheitinkalvo näytön päälle"
<czr_> se on kans ihan hyva
<czr_> tosin varmaan tarvii myos jotain sen kalvon lisaksi
<anacron> mitä jos tarvis saada niin et se osais vaihtua sisällön mukaan
<anacron> sit vaa useempi kalvo ja niit vaihtelee?
<czr_> useampi kalvo
<czr_> nimenomaan
<czr_> ei tarvi asentaa ajureita, ei softaa, eika luultavasti edes maksaa erityisesti lisensseista kellekaan
<anacron> ja sit jos tarvii monimutkasempia, ni voi laitaa useemman kalvon päällekkäin ni saa syvyysterävyyden
<anacron> ja sit voi mennä disneylle töihin
<czr_> kyl. ja jos haluaa 3d:n niin kaksi kalvoa.
<czr_> yksi vasempaan, toinen oikeaan kateen
<czr_> hmm. kestaa nakojaan alle 60 sek tehda tasta kanavasta offtopic. eli illanjatkoja :-)
 * czr_ gets his coal
<Iltsu> :D
<anacron> nojoo siis tätä asiaa kysellyt poistui joku 30min sitten?
<anacron> :-D
<Iltsu> kappas :D
<elias_a> Ongelma ratkaistu :)
<re-G> elias_a: mikäs viritys löytyi
<elias_a> re-G: Se, että kysyjä häipyi :D
<elias_a> Ei siis löytynyt mitään :)
<re-G> elias_a: jaaniin. taisin lukee huonosti. tais ollakin joku muu, joka etsi ratkaisua
<re-G> :)
<falantino1> hi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-08
<J_Eee> jokohan oneiric alkaisi olla siinä kunnossa että kehtaisi asentaa
<tabasko> monesko beta on nyt menossa?
<tabasko> ensimmäinen ei varmaan ole vielä kovin vakaa, en ole kyllä kokeillut
<Sysi> betan pitäis olla jo jokseenki toimiva
<Tm_T> minä olen pitänyt nyrkkisääntönä että jos tarvitsee kysyä, on parempi jättää väliin
<Iltsu> jos iha rehellisii ollaa ni toi pätee kyllä tosi monee kysymyksee mitä tääl kysytää :D
<Tm_T> ei niinkään, se vaan että jos betan kokeiluun pitää kysyä uskaltaako, se viittaa siihen että sillä ollaan korvaamassa nyt käytössä oleva vakaa julkaisu ja ettei ole kokemusta. (:
<anger> Toihan riippuu ihan siitä, miten konetta käyttää
<anger> Jos jonkinasteiset sekoilut on ok, niin sittenhän kannattaa päivittää
<anger> Saadaan enemmän testikäyttäjiä betalle ja vakaampi lopputulos meille muille :)
<anger> Vois oikeastaan itsekin päivittää ton atom-koneen, jos vaikka tuoreempi softa hyödyntäisi vähän paremmin nvidian kiihotusta...
<anger> Tällä hetkellä mm. fullscreen flash on aika turha yritys
<Sysi> anger: katso jollakin videosoittimella eläkä sillä selainpluginilla
<anger> Sysi: youtubea?
<anger> Ei jaksa kyllä säätää
<anger> Tai joku livestreami
<Sysi> ei se takavuosina ollu vaikeaakaa, wmplayer-plugin (tms) selaimeen ja klikkaamalla aukes video vlc:ssä
<Sysi> vlc-mozilla vois tehä tuon kyllä suoraanki ehkä
<anger> Toimiskohan tolla streamitkin?
<anger> Tyyliin urhotv
<Sysi> riippuu miten ne on toteutettu, voi toimia
<anger> Ja enpä kyllä muista mikä oli myöskään vlc:n kyky kiihottaa nvidiaa
<anger> Yllättävän paskasti tuntuvat monet playerit kykenevän tohon
<anger> Enköhän mä itse asiassa todennut jo ettei vlc ollu yhtään sen kummoisempi kuin mplayerkään
<Sysi> ihan prossulla purkamisenki pitäis olla kuiteski paljo tehokkaampaa ku flashplayerillä
<anger> xbmc oli kuitenkin ainoa playeri jolla saa kookkaimmat pätkät toistettua pätkimättä
<Sysi> en oo kauheasti testaillu vdpaun toimimista
<Wompatti> NV50-sarjan näyttiksillä toimii nouveaulla xv-ulostulolla umplayerilla hyvin kiihdytys.
<Sysi> eikö ainoa tapa käyttää kiihytysta ollenkaa oo käyttää ulostulona vdpauta?
<Sysi> anger: ootko kokeillu gl-ulostuloa?
<anger> Joo, mplayerillä tuli ainakin kokeiltua käytännössä kaikkia vaihtoehtoja
<anger> vdpau ja gl ei muistaakseni juurikaan eronneet toisistaan
<inz> vdpau bugaa mulla ainakin läppärillä pahasti mplayerin kanssa
<Wompatti> vdpauhan vaatii nvidia omat ajurit.
<inz> juu
<Sysi> vissiin just ionilla ongelmia
<Wompatti> En nyt ole varma mitä tuo xv käyttää pyörittämiseen, mutta siitä päättelin sen käyttävän näytönohjainta, kun prossun kuormitus on n. 40 prosenttia hd-videolla.
<anger> xv kyllä menee aika pitkälti prossulle mun mielestä
<anger> kun oikeasti menee näyttikselle niin cpu on ihan muutamassa prosentissa
<anger> mullakin pöytäkone atin näyttiksellä toimii xv:llä, jaksaa kyllä pyörittää videoita mutta tekee sen pitkälti prossulla
<Wompatti> anger: millä tää x11-ulostulo pyörittää?
<Wompatti> xv ainakin pyörittää huomattavasti sitä sujuvammin.
<tekonivelo> kirottua!
<tekonivelo> Unity ei normikäyttäjänä käynnisty (compiz jää junnaamaan jotain), mutta Unity 2D sekä normaali Unity vierailijatunnuksella toimivat
<Sysi> mikä näyttis/ajurit?
<tekonivelo> kone on Asus EeePC 0+1
<tekonivelo> siis 901
<tekonivelo> siis huom guest-sessiolla toimii Unity normaalisti
<tekonivelo> eli mun asetukset on jotenki myrkyttyneet, en keksi enää mitään resetoitavaa :(
<Sysi> "kaikki" resetointi yleensä toimii.. mutta sitä ei välttämättä haluta
<tekonivelo> en oikein löydä logeistakaan mitään hyödyllistä (~/.xsession-errors)
<tekonivelo> tosi ärrrsyttävää ku toi guest-istunto toimii kivasti
<anger> Wompatti: atin oma ajuri siis käytössä, sitä meinasit?
<anger> Kyllähän toi mplayerkin printtailee usein varoituksia järjestelmän hitaudesta
<Wompatti> anger: tarkoitin että eikö x11-ulostulo, siis mplayerin asetuksissa, käytä softaa purkamiseen?
<anger> xv ulostulo oli siis kyseessä
<anger> onko se sama kuin x11-ulostulo? :)
<anger> en edes tiedä, mutta pointti kuitenkin oli etten atillakaan kovin hyvin saa gpu-kiihotusta käyttöön
<tekonivelo> meh :F jatkan ns. oikeiden töiden tekoa, ja säädän tätä joskus toiste :\
<tekonivelo> muutaman viikon oon jo selvinnyt Unity 2D:llä, kai vielä pari päivää kestää
<Sysi> sehän on ihan samanlainen ulkoisesti kuin "oikea"
<tekonivelo> joo, mut harmittaa kuitenki
<Sysi> atille ei oo mitää autakiihdytystä videolle ainakaa linuxilla, mun tietojen mukaan
<anger> VA API vissiin vähän parantaa tilannetta
<anger> Sitten kun ubuntussakin saadaan mplayerit sun muut jotka tukee sitä
<mjr> Sysi, poroajurissa on
<mjr> ei hajua onko (toimivaa) niissä versioissa mitä ubuntu jakelee
<mjr> ja sivumennen mainittakoon myös että intelille (ainakin uudemmille) on kans tukea, en tosin taaskaan tiedä että onko sekään ehtinyt missä määrin ubuntuun asti vielä
<Sysi> jossaki näin kyllä vaapia tarjolla mutta en tainnu käyttää
<anger> mjr: mikä on poroajuri?
<anger> os-versio?
<Sysi> proprietary eli suljettua
<Finnish> Miten päätteen kautta voi ajaa java-paketin? Kun ei meinaa käynnistyä niin näkis sen errorin mistä johtuu
<Sysi> java app.jar vois toimia
<Finnish> Kokeillaas
<Finnish> Pitääkö mun mennä sinne kansioon?
<Finnish> Kun ei esim lähde tällä java /Desktop/Lataukset/Kohdekansio...
<czr> auttaisi asiaa jos kertoisit et mita tapahtuu
<czr> "ei lahde" ei riita. mika on virhe?
<Finnish> Ei lähde Tabilla täyttämään polkua
<czr> laita java:n tilalle ls
<czr> kokeile taydentaa silloin
<Sysi> keno pois Desktopin eestä
<czr> jos ei taydenna niin polku on vaarin
<czr> niin, huomasin kans just tuon et :-)..
<Finnish> ls Desktop toimii, java Desktop ei
<czr> lue mita sysi kirjoitti
<Finnish> Joo, otin kenon pois
<Finnish> java     java_vm  javaws
<Finnish> Nuo vaihtoehdot on javalle
<czr> laita javan jalkeen valilyonti
<Finnish> On välilyönti, ei lähde täyttämään polkua
<Sysi> voit myös raahata nautiluksesta terminaaliin tiedoston niin se antaa polun
<Finnish> KOkeilen sitä
<czr> Finnish, mita sanoo komento pwd?
<Finnish> /home/urkki
<czr> no, laita ls ja sit taydenna se polku aina ihan jariin asti. sit Ctrl+a, vaihdat ls:n tilalle java ja painat enter
<anger> Mistäs tähän lts-ubuntuun saisi uusimmat vakaat versiot firefoxista?
<anger> Nimim. kaipaan toimivia plugineita
<Finnish> Sysi, czr: Tommosta antaa, http://pastebin.com/zcSzFQjA
<Sysi> anger: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cZEJPc -> Firefox Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team
<anger> Sysi: näinpä olikin joo!
<Sysi> Finnish: ahem, mikähän softa?
<anger> Tosin toimiikohan välttämättä tossakaan versiossa, nyt kun lähtivät rivakammin päivittelemään...
<czr> Finnish, lisaa javalle parametri -cp .
<czr> eli miinuscp ja piste vali
<czr> tai sit voi olla et se pitaa olla jotain tallaista: java -cp /polku/run/tiedostoon.jar JokuPaketti.Luokka
<czr> ohjelman dokumentaatio kertonee miten se kaynnistetaan
<Sysi> tai pitää olla sun-java eikä icedtea
<czr> ehka joudut asettamaan myos JAVA_HOME/CLASSPATH:in yms jotain.
<Lynoure> mun-java ei kelpaa :)
<czr> ei. se on outo :-)
<Finnish> Tuo softa, http://olarila.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=62
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/y28TlB -> olarila.com • Exibir tópico - DSDT editor and patcher
<anger> Noni, vähän kivempaa taas koodata intternettiä kun on toimivia debuggereitä
<inz> Eiks se oo oracle-java
<Finnish> Mulla ei oo ainakaan icedtea-java
<Finnish> MIstä sen vois tarkistaa vielä
<czr> dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<Finnish> Näyttää mulle tote icedtea-paketti toi dokg?
<Finnish> ii?
<tekonivelo> ii=asennettu
<tekonivelo> ehkä hieman informatiivisemman listauksen (sis. sarakkeiden tiedot) komennolla "dpkg -l icedtea\*"
<tekonivelo> tai Ubuntu software centeristä myös, jos hakukenttään vaan kirjoittaa vaikka icedtea
<anger> Mitähän uutta muuten tässä thunderbid 6/7:ssa on, siis muutakin kuin että vie yhä enemmän muistia ja nyt cpu:ta
<anger> Niin ja rss-feedeistä webbisivut vähän hajoilleet
<tekonivelo> anger: no ainakaan Evolutionista veke siirryttyämme ei oo mitään kalenteria
<tekonivelo> anger: Evolutionissa oli se omansa, ja Lightning ei skulaa Thunderbirdin kanssa (toistaiseksi)
<tekonivelo> toisaalta... eipä tule mitään ärsyttäviä herjoja että pitäisi muistaa tehdä jotain tai olla jossain... which is nice
<Sysi> kuinkahan rikki virtuaalinen minimaali-ubuntu menee kahessa versiopäivityksessä
<pentti-pellonreu> oma privaatti jabber/xmpp-palvelu, ainoastaan salattu liikenne, toimii windows/linux/android-alustojen clientien kanssa
<pentti-pellonreu> mahdotonta?
<apuva> moi?
<apuva> onko ketään paikalla?
<ninnnu> ja tälläkin rivillä saattaisi olla ratkaisu jos olisit suoraan kysynyt kysymyksen
<Mkaysi> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apuva> 'ookkei eli kun koitan aentaa ubuntua tulee ensin se ubuntu logo ja pisteet alla (eli lataa sitä) mutta sitten tulee vain violetti ruutu ja jääsiihen. Eli mitäkähän mahdollista tehdä?
<tale> apuva: Kuinka kauan odotit siinä?
<apuva> ainakin 15min
<tale> apuva: No kyl se sitten on jumissa. Millaiseen koneeseen asennat?
<tale> apuva: Ja mistä sait sen asennustaltion jolta asennat?
<apuva> hkone on aika vanha mutta uusi kovalevy mutta win xp toiminut hyvin ennen ja cd:ltä asennan
<anger> Kokeillut tekstitilassa asentamista?
<apuva> ömh kuinkahan se tehdään? =D
<anger> Joku buuttivalikko sille pitäisi edelleen olla :)
<tale> anger: Eikös tekstitilaa varten tarvita alternate-asennus?
<anger> Siinä kun valitaan käynnistetäänkö live vaiko asennus
<czr> ei se ole tekstitila tale
<czr> se on fbdev valitettavasti debianissa
<anger> Tosin kannattaa ekana tarkastaa että levy on ehjä
<czr> ja ubuntussa myos. kerneliparametreilla voi kai pakottaa ettei laiteta fbdev:ia paalle
<mjr> voi pakottaa
<czr> vaihtelee eri ubuntuissa/debianien d-i:n kans et miten
<anger> Mulla ollut ongelmia asennuksessa lähinnä näyttiksen tai rikkinäisen cd:n takia
<czr> toki. kaiken _voi_ tehda. mut tehty hankalaksi.
<tale> apuva: Et sanonut vielä mistä sait sen asennustaltion jolta asennat.
<apuva> latasin sivulta ja sieltä cd:lle
<apuva> pitää varmaan koittaa ladata uudelle cd:lle ja siltä?
<tale> apuva: No sehän on täsmällisesti ilmaistu. Se CD voi olla pilallinen, onko siinä sun cd:ssä käynnistysvalikossa mahdollisuus tarkistaa CD?
<apuva> siis koneessa ei mitään käyttistä tällä hetkellä josta vois mitään tarkistella
<tale> apuva: Jos päätät kirjoittaa CD:n uudestaan, käytä kirjoitusnopeutta jolla varmasti toimii ja jonka sen tyhjän CD:n päällä luvataan toimivan.
<apuva> ookkei koitetaan
<tale> apuva: Käynnistysvalikko on se, mikä tulee ruutuun kun se CD käynnistyy.
<tale> apuva: Se missä valitaan kokeillaanko Ubuntua vai tehdäänko asennus, ja muita valintoja.
<apuva> siis se joka vilahtaa 1/2 sekunnin ajan ruudulla?
<tale> apuva: Ei, vaan se jää ruudulle näkyviin kunnes valitset jonkun.
<apuva> siis kun laitan levyn koneeseen alkaa heti lataamaan ubuntua
<tale> apuva: Jos et näe tuota käynnistysvalikkoa, se CD ei toimi. Tai sitten sulla on joku ihme-CD joka toimii eri lailla kuin minä olen nähnyt.
<tale> apuva: Onko tämä se web mistä noudit sen CD-levytiedoston? http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rAGKKv -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<apuva> tale: just tosta latasin
<tale> apuva: Minkä noista? Siellähän on 64-bittisiä ja 32-bittisiä. Jos sulla on vanha kone, se lienee 32-bittinen.
<apuva> siirrän uudelle cdlle par aikaa
<apuva> latasin sen mikä tulee kun painaa lataa ubuntu-cd
<apuva> taitaa olla väärä?
<tale> apuva: Eiku se on just hyvä. Se pitäis toimia kaikissa PC_koneissa.
<apuva> hyvä =D
<tale> apuva: Siinä olis kaksi riviä alempana tarjolla myös suomenkielinen asennus, eli Finnish Remix.
<apuva> juu mutta huomasin vasta 1,5h latauksen jälkeen sen =D
<tale> apuva: Tästä voit verrata, ja sanoa mihin asti sinulla se asennus pääsee. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<apuva> kohta 0 menee ja sen jälkeen tulee violetti ruutu
<apuva> nyt koitan toisella levyllä
<tale> apuva: Polta se sitten toimivalla nopeudella.
<apuva> poltin 16x
<apuva> ja levy tukee 52x asti
<apuva> juuh nyt en pääse edes siihen ubuntu logoon asti
<apuva> joka kerta sama juttu molemmilla eri cd levyillä =(
<tale> apuva: Tarkista sen noutamasi CD-tiedoston MD5tarkistusumma.
<tale> apuva: Ja sitten pistä muistitesti ajoon, sekin pitäisi olla siinä CD:n käynnistysvalikossa.
<apuva_> voiko ton cd version ladata muititikulle ja siittä asentaa vai tarviiko olla joku eri versio?
<tale> apuva_: Muistaakseni Ubuntussa tarttee eri levykuva kun USB_tikulle kirjoittaa. Ohje on siinä webbisivulla.
<tale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7bgvHF -> Installation/FromUSBStickQuick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> apuva_: Eipä näköjään tarttekaan tuon ohjeen mukaan.
<apuva_> ookkei hyyvä =D
<Kurko> mikäs on vialla kun jokun ohjelma yrittää avata toista tiedostoa niin tulee virhe: Kohdetta "tiedosto.xxx" ei voi näyttää. Sijainti ei ole kansio.
<tale_> Kurko: Onko tuo kirjaimellisesti se virheilmoitus?
<tale> Kurko: Eka arvaus on, ettei ole lukuoikeutta siihen tiedostoon.
<Kurko> tiedosto.xxx tilalle avattavan tiedoston nimi..
<Kurko> lukuoikeudet pitäis olla kunnossa. esimerkiksi kun chrome yrittää avata ladattua tiedostoo niin tulee vaan toi ilmotus
<kimbledon> saakeli että vihaan tota ku noi nappulat ikkunassa on tuolla vasemmalla puolella
<kimbledon> eikä toi gconf-editorilla rukkaaminenkaa nyt siirrä niitä
<kimbledon> onks siin jotai muuta mitä pitäs tehä
<Sysi> teema jossa ne on eri reunalla
<kimbledon> haluun pitää tän
<Kurko> ilmeisesti kaikki tiedostot yrittää aueta nautiluksella
<Sysi> kimbledon: löytyy teemoja joissa ei oo muutettu mitään muuta ku nappien paikat :P
<kimbledon> aijaa
<kimbledon> ei muutaku ettimää
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-09
<shanttu> iltoja. olin sitten netbookin maverickissa updaten sijaan hyväksynyt upgraden. valittaa mozillan repoista eikä onneksi mene nattyn asennukseksi asti
<shanttu> mites saan sen unohtamaan koko upgraden? repot näytti olevan vielä maverickin
<tale> shanttu: Jos vielä mitään paketteja ei ole asennettu Nattystä, vaihdat vaan jakelun nimeksi takaisin maverick.
<shanttu> tale, mistä kohtaa saan valita?
<tale> shanttu: Järjestelmä | Ylläpito | Paketinhallinta tai jotain sinnepäi.
<tale> shanttu: Sitten siinä ohjelmassa Asetukset | Pakettivarastot.
<shanttu> jep, synapticista löytyi asetukset. apt-get update näyttää skannaavan maverickin repot ja menee läpi ongelmitta. update manager haluaa tehdä distribution upgraden
<tale> shanttu: Onko siellä Update managerissa erikseen pakettivarastot -asetus?
<tale> shanttu: Ja oletko ottanut pois sen valinnan, että päivitetään muihinkin kuin LTS-versioihin?
<shanttu> juuri säätelin noita asetuksia ja otin tuon lts-asetuksen pois. lts-versio-asetus on pois, tilalla "never" (show new distribution upgrades). update manager näyttää vain "other software" repot, jotka ovat kaikki maverickin
<shanttu> synaptic ei näytä mitään upgradeja. joku järki tässäkin varmaan on
<tale> shanttu: Koitas sammuttaa ensin se upgrade manager, sitten Synaptic. Sitten katot mitä on tiedostossa /etc/apt/sources.list.
<shanttu> tale, maverickia vain
<gildean> ja jos on add-apt-repositorylla lisättyjä repoja, ni ne löytyy /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tale> shanttu: Joo, kato tosian toi mitä gildean sanoi. Ja sitten koitat käynnistää sen update-manager, ja katot vieläkö se nattyä tarjoaa.
<shanttu> ei löydy ollenkaan tuota jälkimmäistä
<shanttu> .save kylläkin
<gildean> .save on varmaan luotu tossa ennen sen päivityksen alottamista
<gildean> muistaakseni se ottaa sinne varmuuskopion ennen distron päivitystä
<gildean> eli vilkase mitä se sisältää, jos näyttää hyvältä, muuta nykynen sources.list vaikka .old ja tosta se .save pois
<shanttu> kokeillaas
<shanttu> oli siellä sittenkin tuo .d. olen puusilmä. ihan on maverickeja sielläkin
<shanttu> sources.list korvattu. Sama jatkuu. Ainakin ikkunan yläosassa lukee kyseessä olevan distribution upgrade. ladattavaa ilmoittaa olevan ainoastaan 77 mb joka on mielestäni vähän
<shanttu> hämmentää miksi synaptic on päivityksistä eri mieltä
<elias_a> Ootko päivittänyt sen synapticin listat?
<shanttu> oon toki
<elias_a> Omituista.
<shanttu> kun valitsen "mark all upgrades", synaptic kysyy otanko smartin vai defaultin. kun valitsen smartin niin lataa hetken (successfully marked available changes)ja ikkuna häipyy
<shanttu> tuossakin on näemmä kyseessä dist-upgrade. damn
<shanttu> mutta eipä se mihinkään etene
<shanttu> ei kiinnostaisi sen virrankäyttöbugin takia siirtyä maverickiin, koska netbookissa akunkesto on kuitenkin melko ratkaisevassa roolissa
<shanttu> siis nattyyn siirtyä
<shanttu> eipä tuohon onerickiin tosin ole enää pitkä aika. josko siinä olisi korjattu sitten
<gildean> siihen on aika simppeli workaround olemassa kyllä
<shanttu> siihen bugiin?
<shanttu> laita ihmeessä linkkiä. en ole pienehköllä etsinnällä törmännyt
<gildean> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_aspm&num=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wxGuyB -> [Phoronix] The Leading Cause Of The Recent Linux Kernel Power Problems
<gildean> tossa oli itseasiassa tommonen kivempi ohje: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7PIXlq -> Linux Kernel Power Issue / Overheat Workaround ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<shanttu> kiitokset
<shanttu> onpa helppo
<shanttu> ei se sitten kaikista ilmoituksistaan huolimatta päivittänyt siihen nattyyn. ei kai siinä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-10
<Heikki_> moro. tein kannettavalle ntfs-osion ja palautin dd:lla backupista sinne sisallot
<Heikki_> ongelma vaan etta kovalevylla oleva osio on pienempi kuin image oli, joten lopusta puuttuu pari bittia
<Heikki_> ja nyt gparted valittaa tuosta kokoerosta
<Heikki_> onko jotakin kalua jolla merkkaan osiotaulukkoon kooksi oikean tms
<Heikki_> kun osion perassa on tilaa
<Heikki_> ettei tarvi teran imagea verkon yli taas kopsia
<Heikki_> menee ikuisuus
<anacron> Heikki_: sellanen softa ku testdisk
<anacron> oon palautellu sillä "rikkinäisistä" kovoista vaikka mitä
<Heikki_> jees, taytyy kokeilla
<Heikki_> pystyyks sit jollaki toisella kalulla resizaan imagessa olevaa partitioo
<Heikki_> jos oon ottanu esim dd if=/dev/sda1 of=tiedosto niin sita tiedostoa resizaa
<Sysi> nattyssä ei oo kde-minimalia :(
<Sysi> aptitude asensi kde-standardin, packages.ubuntu.comissa ei oo ku kde-full
<gildean> Sysi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815299
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FSx6sI -> [ubuntu] [HowTo] minimal install 11.04 + KDE - Ubuntu Forums
<ubumies> sanokaas joku ohjelma mikä näyttää kursorin sijainnin x ja y kordinaatit
<torde> xev
<torde> paitti että ei kyllä näytä
<ubumies> joo, toi näyttää vain kursorin sijainnin suhteessa tuohon ikkunaan
<ubumies> löyty.. 'xdotool getmouselocation'
<torde> vähän ku googlailin, niin ei ollu kauheen pahis koodata ite
<torde> :)
<czr> torde, teet mousesnifferia? :-)
<torde> O:)
<ninnnu> Keylogger pitäs joskus tehdä kaveriksi mun varkaudenesto (noh... varkaan silmään kusemis)settiin
<torde> oiskohan ideaa asentaa gps siru läppäriin ja pistää vaikka buuttiin sellanen scripti et se rekisteröi sijainnin palvelimelle
<torde> pitäis tosin olla netti, ja tuo ei toimi jos varas buuttaa omalla levyllä
<ninnnu> GPS voi toimia vähän heikosti sisällä
<czr> gps ei sisatiloissa toimi erityisen hyvin
<ninnnu> -> IP saa riittää
<ninnnu> Tosin IP on useimmiten melko staattinen vaikka virallisesti oiski dynaaminen
<czr> siksi iphonet ja android kayttaa gps:n lisaksi wlan-BSSID:eita ja puh-tukareiden ID:eita
<ninnnu> Kun noita NAT-bokseja alkaa olemaan ja niitä ei kovinkaan usein laiteta pois
<torde> mun sen paikantaminen ei oo ihan triviaali ilman operaattorin apua
<ninnnu> torde: Noppana on että varas menee kuitenkin faboon
<czr> en tieda onko mitaan julkista BSSID-kantaa olemassa. "akkiahan" sellaisen rakentais :-)
<czr> se pitais kuitenkin rakentua jatkuvasti kun BSSID:t tulee ja menee, plus siina pitais olla GPS-tuki kuitenkin mukana kerayksessa yms.
<ninnnu> Jos oot tehny kotiläksys ja asentanu SSH-takaovet jotka aktivoituu kun X tapahtuu niin ei oo kauheen vaikeeta hankkia varkaan nimeä, kuvaa ja kaverilistaa ;)
<czr> antaiskohan apple tai google kayttaa heidan kantaa?
<ninnnu> czr: Jossain vaiheessa pystyi, mut se kannan käyttö on estetty
<czr> se olikin lahinna retorinen kysymys :-)
<ninnnu> Tai siis netissä oli jossain vaiheessa palvelu johon voi syöttää oman BSSID:n ja se näytti missä sä Googlen mukaan asut
<czr> ah, niinpas olikin.
<czr> tosin ei se kyl mua loytany
<czr> olin piilossa poydan alla.
<ninnnu> mä en uskaltanu kokeilla :P
<Sysi> google paikansi mut aika hyvin finhackissa wlanista..
<czr> hmm. ehka pitais syoda lounas ja sit pitais tehda yksi sertinuusinta viela
<torde> näistä ei kannata alkaa kauheesti puhuun, kun tulee vaan paja mieli =P
<torde> ihmisen kyllä löytyää jos haluaa
<czr> your mind is like a workshop.
<czr> hei muuten. jos joku tuntee kuka on ubuntulla vastuusssa netbootista niin rutistaa sit kunnon halin mun puolesta joskus
<czr> iso kasa koneita jotka ei buuttaa cd:lta kun ei ole yhteensopivasti poltettu, eika ulkoiselta usb-cd-romilta (usbilta kyllakin jos ei vain ole cd-rom)
<czr> toki mul on jotain naristavaakin aiheesta, mut tanaan positiiviset aspektit voittivat negatiiviset.
<alluk> skfin: ootko siellä?
<pekka_> heipä hei! mikähän avuksi kun wlan yrittää yhdistää, muttei yhdisty? vasta sain tikun ylipäätään toimimaan kernel päivityksellä, niin nyt löytyy jo verkko, muttei yhdistä
<gildean> koita ensin muuttaa verkon salaustapaa ja tsekkaa ettei kanavalla oo muita verkkoja
<gildean> mieluummin kolme-neljä kanavaa väliä seuraavaan verkkoon
<pekka_> ei auttanut, network manager kyllä tajusi että salaustapa vaihtui, mutta ei edelleenkään yhdistä. yrittää vaan ja parin minuutin välein kysyy salasanaa udestaan
<pekka_> windowsissa toimi tikku ongelmitta
<re-G> pekka_: mitäs sudo lshw -C network sanoo wireless-kohdan productiksi
<pekka_>  RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<re-G> tuo on varmaan langallinen
<pekka_> hups :) huomasin just saman
<pekka_>  BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller, mutta toi on koneen oma mitä en saanut toimimaan, ja nyt on tikku kiinni, mutta se ei taida näkyä tossa listassa
<re-G> kyllä bcm4306 pitäis toimia ihan hyvin
<pekka_> en saanu toimiin vaikka asensin ne b43 ajurit
<re-G> firmware pitää olla myös
<pekka_> mitenkähän se tapahtuu?
<re-G> onkos sulla jokin ubuntuversio
<pekka_> noh, sen olen yrittänyt unohtaa, kun ostin jo usb-donglen minkä piti olla linux yhteensopiva ja valmistajan sivuilta löytyykin linux ajuripaketti, mutta en osaa asentaa niitä ubuntu 11.04
<re-G> no kumman sä ny haluut saada toimimaan?:)
<pekka_> kyselin foorumilta apua niiden asennukseen, mutta joku ehdotti kernelin päivitystä ja sillä tikku alkoikin toimia sen verran että löytää verkkoja, muttei yhdist
<pekka_> koneen oman, jos mahdollista. mutta tosiaan luulin jo ettei se ole mahdollista niin ostin tikun
<re-G> asensitko jonkin ulkopuolisen b43-ajurin, vai koititko käyttää sitä mikä ubuntun mukana tulee
<pekka_> jotain ulkopuolista, näin mulle neuvottiin
<pekka_> onko ubuntussa valmiiksi ajuri sille? miksei se sitten toimi
<re-G> asensitko b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<pekka_> muistaakseni
<pekka_> tuolla ohjeella tein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKgSLQ -> WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<re-G> bcm4306 on mulla toiminu lukuisissa asennuksissa, mutta 11.04:aa en ole koskaan käyttänyt. Koitapa kuitenkin asentaa tämä: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb
<re-G> toi on teoriassa hardylle, mutta noi firmisfilut on mulla toiminu muissakin versioissa
<re-G> muistin mukaan 10.04:ssa ainakin toimi
<re-G> pekka_: sitten voit linkata sen usbidonkelin ajurisivuille
<pekka_> http://www.konigelectronic.com/fi_fi/55809312
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6qW7h0 -> CMP-WNUSB32 | Wlan Usb Dongle 150 Mbps | König Electronic - Your world our technology
<re-G> pekka_: ton debin asennuksen jälkee donkeli irti ja boottaus ja kato mitä networkmanager sanoo
<re-G> ja kato että wlani on päällä jos koneessa on kytkin
<pekka_> kokeilen nyt -->
<pekka_> eipä auttanut asiaa, nyt ei verkkoja löydy
<pekka_> tosiaan tolla tikulla ne jo löytyy, muttei yhdistä. ei kuulosta isolta vialta
<re-G> pekka_: kaikki ei ole miltä kuulostaa.. tuolla usb-donglen ajuripaketissahan on asennusohjeetkin
<re-G> pekka_: tilannehan on siis se, että kernel-päivityksen mukana sulle tuli ajuri, joka melkein toimii donglen kanssa. Mutta ei vaan toimi.
<pekka_> mä oon niin uus linuxin käyttäjä (ja tätä menoa en vanhaks taida elääkää) etten osannut niillä ohjeilla tehdä
<gildean> eiks ton broadcomin ajurin pitäs löytyä myös jockeyllä
<gildean> elikkä sieltä additional drivers kohasta
<pekka_> pyysin foorumilta apua miten ne asennetaan, muttei kukaan ole osannut vastata
<re-G> :D
<pekka_> mitenköhän noi königin omat ajurit oikein asennetaan? siellä oli ohje fedoralle, mutta sillä ohjeella en saa
<pekka_> nut toimimaan
<gildean> pekka_: additional drivers ei tarjonnu tolle sisäselle broadcomille ajuria?
<pekka_> ei tarjonnu
<pekka_> additional drivvers ei tarjoa mitään ajuria tähän koneeseen
<re-G> pekka_: mietin tässä vaan että kummankohan wlanin kuntoon laittaminen ois nopeempaa nhyt
<re-G> koska molemmathan saa toimimaan
<re-G> pekka_: onko sulla königin paketti purettuna siinä koneella
<pekka_> mihin puran sen? se on mulla tossa työpöydällä
<gildean> ainiin, tulipa mieleen
<gildean> se sisänen sovitin on varmaan soft disable-tilassa
<gildean> jollain komennollahan sen sai näkyviin
<pekka_> itseasiassa joku oli ainakin hard blocked kun edellinen yritti mua tän kanssa opastaa
<gildean> eli sulla on se koneen wlan-kytkin off-asennossa?
<gildean> tai sitten se ajuri on vittumainen
<pekka_> ei kun kytkin on on
<gildean> ja jos oot laittanu winkusta soft disableen, niin sitten sitä joutuu tappelemaan vitusti että sen saa takas päälle
<gildean> ainakin hp:n koneissa on silleen
<pekka_> ei täs koneessa oo enää winukkaa
<gildean> että se windowsin puolelta kivasti laittaa soft disablen firmiksestä päälle silleen että se näyttää ubuntussa hard blockia
<gildean> joo, ei tarvi olla
<gildean> riittää että se on joskus laitettu sieltä päälle
<gildean> tai jos siinä on ollu esim. manageri joka käynnistää ja sammuttaa verkkolaitteet softalla winkussa
<re-G> pekka_: saan ainakin tällä koneella kääntymään ja asentumaan ton ajurin
<pekka_> mitenkä se tehdään, olen linux-aloittelija
<pekka_> eikö linuxille oo semmotteita setup.exe tiedoston vastikkeita niinkuin windowsissa?
<pekka_> semmoisia on ikävä :D
<gildean> no debian pohjasille on nuo .deb paketit
<gildean> jotka on aikalailla sama asia
<pekka_> nyt vaipanvaihto kutsuu
<gildean> mutta yleensä tykätään käyttää aptia tai muuta kivaa
<gildean> uusin software center on myös mainio
<gildean> jos ootte oneiricciä vielä tyypanneet
<re-G> pekka_: toi alkais asentamalla kääntötyökalut ja linux-headerit: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<re-G> pekka_: laitas vielä että mikä sen koneen malli on
<re-G>  vois kattoo tota soft disableakin
<pekka_> tää on acer travelmate 290e
<re-G> joo google kertoikin juuri ketjusi foorumila
<re-G> lla*
<re-G> no jos oletetaan että sisäinen wlan on liian vihainen niin käännetäänpäs ne ajurit sitten nyt
<re-G> sille donglelle
<pekka_> se olisi ihanaa :D
<re-G> :)
<re-G> eli veivaa terminaaliin toi pari riviä ylempänä oleva asennusloitsu
<re-G> ajatko muuten nyt sitä ppa:asta asennettua kerneliä?
<re-G> jaa niin, ja paikallaan myös tarkistaa onko sulla 64- vai 32-bittinen linux
<pekka_> 32bit ja en oo sen kernelhomman jälkeen tähän muutoksia tehny eli ilmeisesti
<pekka_> build-essential on jo uusin versio. linux-headers-generic on jo uusin versio. Seuraavat paketit ovat alun perin asennettu automaattisesti, eikä niitä enää tarvita:   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic Poista ne komennolla "apt-get autoremove".
<pekka_> tommosen anto loitsulla
<re-G> mjoo
<re-G> entä uname -r
<re-G> kertooko 3.x
<pekka_> 3.0.1-030001-generic
<re-G> okei
<re-G> entä
<re-G> dpkg --get-selections | grep headers
<pekka_> linux-headers-2.6.38-10				install linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic			install linux-headers-2.6.38-11				install linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic			install linux-headers-2.6.38-8				install linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic			install linux-headers-3.0.1-030001			install linux-headers-3.0.1-030001-generic		install linux-headers-generic				install
<re-G> okei eli on kolmosen headerit
<re-G> hyvä
<re-G> pura se zippi ja ne miljoonat zipit sen sisältä (idioottimaistako?)
<re-G> pitäis päästä sinne driver-hakemistoon
<re-G> ainiin
<re-G> jos graafisesti sen haluat tehdä niin
<re-G> kaivelet sen zipin sisältä sen toisen zipin
<re-G> sitten sieltä driver-hakemistosta kaivelet .tar.gz -tiedoston
<re-G> ja sen päältä oikeeta nappia ja pura tähän
<re-G> ne välizipit voi siis raahailla työpöydälle
<pekka_> ok nyt on tar.gz sieltä driver kansiosta purettu, ei kylläkään työpöydälle
<re-G> tar.gz:n sisällä pitäis olla hakemisto jossa on tiedostoja, mm. Makefile
<re-G> sinne pitäis päästä komentoriviltä käsin
<re-G> en voi nyt polkuja sanoo kun en tiä mihin purit :)
<pekka_> voinko raahata sen kansion komentoriviin? eikös joku sellainen kikka ollut?
<re-G> onnistuu sekin jos laitat cd eten
<re-G> eteen
<re-G> typoilen tällä näppiksellä
<re-G> cd ja väli tietysti
<pekka_> joo olen siellä
<re-G> kääntäminen lähtee käyntiin kirjoittamalla make
<re-G> tekstitulvan loppuessa jos taikaloitsujen perässä ei lue erroria niin kääntäminen onnistui
<pekka_>  Poistutaan hakemistosta "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.1-030001-generic" make: *** [modules] Virhe 2
<pekka_> toi oli vika rivi
<re-G> eli ei onnistunut
<re-G> mikä oli eka rivi jossa luki virhe taikka error
<pekka_> from /home/pekka/wlan/EW-7811GLn_Linux/rtl8192CU_8188CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726/core/rtw_cmd.c:22: /home/pekka/wlan/EW-7811GLn_Linux/rtl8192CU_8188CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726/driver/rtl8192CU_linux_v2.0.939.20100726/include/rtw_io.h:17:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole compilation terminated.
<re-G> eli se ei kuitenkaan oo nyt yhteensopiva sen 3-kernelin headereitten kanssa
<pekka_> äh
<pekka_> miten sen saa poiekkee?
<re-G> alkuperäinen kernelihän on siellä vielä
<pekka_> ja sitten jos tulevaisuudessa tää päivittyy itse uudempaan kerneliin niin loppuuko mun wlanitus siihen jos saan tän vanhemmalla toimimaan?
<pekka_> miten toi uus sit poistetaan?
<re-G> no tossa itse käännetyssä on aina se haittapuoli, että kernelin päivittyessä käännät ajurin uusiks tai sit jäädytät kernelin niin ettei se päivity
<pekka_> harmillista
<re-G> eihän se välttämättä oo paljosta kiinni siinä nykyisessä setupissa
<pekka_> jos joku osaisi kertoa pienen donglen, mikä toimii ubuntussa no problem niin ostaisin sen
<pekka_> tai sit kaivan windows xp-levyn jostain ja surffaan koneen omalla wlanilla
<re-G> no toiki tulee tulevaisuudessa olevaan no problem, koska siihen on ajurin sorsat tarjolla
<re-G> olemaan*
<re-G> mutta tuki on tullu ihan juuri, niin ei välttämättä ole ihan valmis tossa ubuntun mukana tulevassa ajurissa
<re-G> mut voit koittaa tota kääntämistä vielä
<re-G> hmm
<re-G> eli sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.1-030001-generic vois olla hyvä arvaus
<re-G> boottia perään... valitettavasti
<pekka_> pitääkö toi ajaa juuressa?
<pekka_> tai jossain muussa kansiossa kuin tuossa edellisessä?
<pekka_> miten siirryn päätteessä sinne helposti
<re-G> ton voi ajaa missä hakemistossa tahansa
<re-G> jos loitsuun jäi typo, niin synapticilla/software centerillä pitäis onnistua poistaminen myös.. Bootin jälkee voi tarkistaa uname -r:llä että kernel on 2.6.x.. sitten vaan koittamaan make uudestaan
<pekka_> Removing symbolic link initrd.img   you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<pekka_> mitäs toi meinaa
<re-G> apt-getin pitäis kyllä päivittää grubin tila
<re-G> nyt pitää käydä 3-vuotiasta leikittämässä
<pekka_> yritin uudestaan make ne tiedostot ja nyt se teki jo monta riviä ilman virheilmoitusta, mutta loppun tuli pari virhettä kuitenkin
<re-G> mitkä virheet
<re-G> varmaan puuttuu vielä jokin paketti
<pekka_> onko tässä joku floodaus esto?
<pekka_> ei tullut näkyviin tuo mitä äsken laitoin
<re-G> pistä pastebiniin
<re-G> tai pastee pelkkä virheilmoitus
<pekka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686428/
<re-G> pekka_: oon menos just syömään.. toi tarkoittaa että 2.6.37 jälkeisissä kerneleissä toi ei käänny ilman koodimuutoksia.. :D Tiän kyllä miten ton saa ohitettua, muttei se silti oo varmaa että se toimii..
<Raato_mob> hmm onkos mitään järkevää tapaa nykyään hyödyntää tollasta pci-e x800gto korttia täyspainosesti 11.04:lla
<pekka_> re-G kiitos kuitenkin avusta. mä taas joku päivä tuun tänne huuteleen uudestaan samasta aiheesta. mullakin akka nalkuttaa tossa korvan juuressa, niin eiköhän tää ollut tältä illalta tässä...
<mlpug> miten tän koneenlämpötilan näkee? joku mittaus tässä on kun syslogiin tuli äsken että "critical temperature 95C reached. shutting down"
<ninnnu> "sensors"
<tale>  mlpug http://porixi.l-a.fi/Anturit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SUcMa7 -> Anturit – Porixi
<mlpug> tale, ninnnu: sensorit ei toiminut mun tapauksessa: (Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an I2C or SMBus adapter that is not supported)
<mlpug> tää on aika vanha kone
<mlpug> mutta osaa kuitenkin mitata kun kerran osasi sammuttaa lämpötilan perusteella
<ninnnu> Yleensä vanhuus on vain positiivsta yhteensopivuuksien kanssa
<mlpug> joo. jos ei ole lisälaitteita niin ei ne voi olla epäyhteensopiviakaan
<Echramath> mlpug: Ootko ajenut sen sensors-detectin?
<mlpug> Echramath, juu ajoin sen ja siihen se vastasi tuolla ylläolevalla ilmoituksella + Found unknown non-standard chip with ID 0xaa + Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<mlpug> kaikkien niiden kysymysten jälkeen
<mlpug> mutta case closed. sivelin konetta tuon operaation aikana märällä rätillä jä se pysyi riittävän viileänä
<Echramath> Läppäri lienee siis kyseessä?
<mlpug> juu
<Echramath> Niis on kyllä uskomatonta sutta ja sekundaa myynnissä. Kone ei mikä ei kestä toimia 24/7 täydellä cpu-teholla kuuluu mielestäni suoraan ser-keräykseen...
<mlpug> musta tuntuu että se oli joku muu komponentti mikä sitä aiheutti. yritin kopioida 30gigaa kotihakemistoja. kone sammui pari kertaa 10 gigan kohdalla kunnes aloin tutkimaan ja syslogista näin että se johtui ylikuumenemisesta
<mlpug> luulisin ettei cpu käy täysillä kun 100Megan eetterin yli kopioi dataa
<mlpug> mutta tilanne tosiaan korjaantui kun nostin koneen pystyyn ettei kuuma pohja ollut enää hyvin eristävää lastulevypöytää vasten ja lisäksi käytin vesijäähdytystä
<mlpug> mutta kommenttisi on kyllä aiheellinen. Kyllähän koneen pitäisi sekin kestää että verkkoyhteyttä käytetään
<Echramath> Meillä on "läppäri" joka käytännössä vaatii, että se on neljän pienen jalan korkeudella pöydällä.
<Echramath> Sylissä sitä ei viitsi pitää.
<tale> Eikös noi halvat läppärit ole kaikki semmoisia, että pohja tulee liian kuumaksi pitää sylissä?
<harto> http://www2.aamulehti.fi/teema/terveys/mies-valta-lapparin-sylikayttoa-siittiot-vaarassa/197759
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KlU74M -> Aamulehti.fi  | Mies, vältä läppärin sylikäyttöä: Siittiöt vaarassa!
<re-G> ei paljo haittais vaikka siittiöt vähän heikentyis
<re-G> nimim. ens tiistaina laskettu aika ja ehkäisyä käytettiin
<ath> Kai muistat sit lapsellekin kertoa, että oli vahinko.
<re-G> :)
<re-G> ehkäisy ei ollut sellaista tyyppiä että voisi sattua "vahinkoja"
<re-G> ja kyllä hän nyt on oikein tervetullut
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-11
<janne_> Mikäköhän on vikana kun yritän ajaa sudo apt-get upgradea niin saan lopuksi virhe ilmoituksen : Errors were encountered while processing:  python3 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gildean> joku repo rikki sanoisin
<janne_> Millä tavalla sen saisi korjattua?
<gildean> mitä sudo apt-get update sanoo?
<gildean> saaks se kaikki repot päivitettyä/ herjaako jotain varmenteesta tjsp.?
<janne_> Se toimii ihan ok.
<gildean> okei, eikä mikään asennus oo jääny kesken?
<gildean> eli jos pistät sudo apt-get install -f ni se ei tee mitään?
<janne_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/py3compile", line 35, in <module>     from debpython.version import SUPPORTED, debsorted, vrepr, \ EOFError: EOF read where not expected dpkg: error processing python3 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  python3 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<janne_> Toi tulee sudo apt-get install -f
<janne_> Ilmeisesti Python3 pitäisi asentaa uusiksi?
<gildean> hmm, löytyykö sulta tommonen kansio kun /var/lib/dpkg/info/python3 ?
<gildean> tai python3.list
<gildean> repotiedosto
<janne_> bash: cd: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python3: No such file or directory
<gildean> joo, muistin väärin, se on silleen python3.list
<janne_> whereis python3.list python3: /usr/bin/python3.2 /usr/bin/python3.2mu /usr/bin/python3 /etc/python3.2 /etc/python3 /usr/lib/python3.2 /usr/lib/python3 /usr/local/lib/python3.2 /usr/include/python3.2mu /usr/share/python3 /usr/share/man/man1/python3.1.gz
<gildean> mut koita tehä vaan sudo apt-get purge python3 && sudo apt-get install python3
<janne_> Ei onnistunut.
<janne_> Update manager ei toimi myöskään.
<janne_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/py3clean", line 32, in <module>     from debpython.version import SUPPORTED, getver, vrepr EOFError: EOF read where not expected dpkg: error processing python3 (--purge):  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/py3compile", line 35, in <module>     from debpython.version import SUPPORTED, debsorted, v
<janne_> Millä tavalla rikkinäiset paketit pystyi poistamaan?
<gildean> sudo dpkg --purge paketinnimi
<janne_> eih ei se anna poistaa python3 pakettia.. sama errori.
<gildean> hmm, dpkg:lle on joku force-vipukin muistaakseni
<gildean> mut siis oot varma että sulla ei oo tiedostoa /var/lib/dpkg/info/python3.list ?
<gildean> mitäs vaikka sudo dpkg --configure -a sanoo?
<janne_> Suorittaa komennon mutta ei anna mitään takaisin terminaaliin.
<gildean> hmm, mites sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<janne_> whereis python3.list python3: /usr/bin/python3.2 /usr/bin/python3.2mu /usr/bin/python3 /etc/python3.2 /etc/python3 /usr/lib/python3.2 /usr/lib/python3 /usr/local/lib/python3.2 /usr/include/python3.2mu /usr/share/python3 /usr/share/man/man1/python3.1.gz
<janne_> pitäisikö dpkg asentaa uusiksi ja sitten python3 kokeile laittaa?
<gildean> vaikee uskoo et se ongelma ois dpkg:ssa
<gildean> oot kuitenki kokeillu pistää sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<gildean> varmistaa ettei aptilla oo mitään kesken
<janne_> kokeilen kohta..
<janne_> Njoo ei pelitä sama errori...
<janne_> ajan nyt tota sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<janne_> sitten ajan tän sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<gildean> onks siellä mitään merkattu?
<janne_> Kyllähän sieltä aika iso lista tulee.. ei taida tähän kehata linkittää.. :)
<gildean> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gildean> mut joo, toi vois olla kyl sitäkin, että sulla on python3 merkattuna system defaultiks, mutta asennusskriptit on vanhempaa pythonia vielä
<gildean> ainakin mitä nopeella vilkasulla pythonin yleisiin ongelmiin selvis
<janne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686684/
<janne_> sudo dpkg --purge remove??
<czr_> pelkka purge
<czr_> apt-get:in kanssa myos toi remove
<czr_> vai hmm. enpas mene sanomana. apt-getilla yleensa noi poistan
<janne_> millä saa kaikki kerralla ettei tarvikse paketti nimiä erikseen näpytellä
<gildean> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.2/+bug/705619
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 705619 in python3.2 (Ubuntu Natty) "Regression with Python 3.2 RC1 makes Python3 uninstallable" [High,Fix released]
<gildean> näyttäs kovasti tuolta toi sun ongelma
<czr_> janne_, talla: echo ` dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -f3 -d' '`
<czr_> oops
<czr_> ei toi :-)
<czr_> janne_, talla: echo ` dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | cut -f3 -d' '`
<czr_> otoi
<janne_> hmmm.. mitenköhän ton fixin sais asennettua
<gildean> mikä versio sulla on?
<gildean> tossa raportissa sanotaan että ongelma on korjattu nattyssa
<gildean> vai päivititkö just maverickista nattyyn?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/TORCS
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GTSG4M -> Viikko 37 - TORCS | Viikon VALO
<czr_> pesasa, grep "right", kuvalinkki ei toimi
<japse_> Taisin tippua kanavalta. Yritin päivittää 2.6 Pythoniin takaisin mutta ei onnistunut.
<czr_> pesasa, eipä noi kuvat oikein aukea isona vaikka mitä tekis :-)
<pesasa> czr_: Kappas tuo "right"-kuva oli jäänyt kokonaan kopsimatta tuonne.
<pesasa> czr_: Javascript pois päältä?
<czr_> pesasa, ei, ihan fully loaded chromium
<czr_> painaa kuvaa niin tulee sivun keskelle 3mm levea valkoinen alue joka on kyl aika korkea.
<czr_> varmaan just sen kuvan korkuinen :-)
<czr_> mut ilmeisesti se kai skaalais leveyden sen kuvan mukaan mut kuvaa ei tule. eika kyl mitaan navigointejakaan
<gildean> mulla toimii
<gildean> ff6
<czr_> hmm. mullakin näköjään nyt
<czr_> omituista
<czr_> pesasa, teitkö/muutitko jotain?
<gildean> japse_: olitko just päivittäny maverickista nattyyn?
<czr_> ah. taas ei toimi. näköjään tuos kuvakoodissa on race yms jotain resurssien kesken
<pesasa> czr_: Veikkaisin, että verkkoyhteytes pätkii.
<czr_> mun? unlikely :-)
<pesasa> :-) Mutta oikeasti tuo kuvien näyttö on vähän quick-and-dirty, joka mun on pitänyt parannella jo pitkään.
<gildean> mulla toimii kyll chromiumillakin
<gildean> mut joo, toi vois olla satakertaa smootimpi toi kuvien näyttö
<gildean> tulee aika ikävästi ensin tohon toiseen reunaan ja sitten keskittää
<gildean> ku se vois silleen kivasti vaikka feidata näkyviin
<pesasa> Juu, kuten sanoin, quick-and-dirty. :-)
<czr_> quirty
<czr_> pitany kokeilla rcs:aa ikuisuuden mut eipä tarvi enää, kiitos siitä :-)
<czr_> jospa aamukahvit voisi kokeilla seuraavaksi ja sit taas siivouksen ihmeelliseen maailmaan. ois hyvä kyl olla joku paketti siihenkin jonka vois asentaa.
<gildean> sudo apt-get install vaimo ?
<gildean> vai rikkooko depenssit aikasemmat paketit?
<czr_> heh
<czr_> on aika raskaat dependencyt moisessa paketissa
<czr_> ei sinansa, pitäis löytää hyvä repo moiselle paketille niin kyllä sitä kait vois harkita.
<czr_> alkaa olemaan kuitenkin niin vanha rauta jo alla et ehkä tekis hyvää :-)
<Kyljys> Moro, löytyisköhän täältä apuja ainakin minun mielestä outoon wlan-ongelmaan?
<Kyljys> Ubuntu on täysin uusi tuttavuus minulle ja lienee alkuun vähän opettelemista, mutta Telewell WLAN USB v2:n kanssa ei mee kaikki ihan niinku pitäis..
<Kyljys> Saan aikaan toimivan nettiyhteyden Android-puhelimen hotspotin kautta, mutta tämä ei tunnista Zyxelin langatonta reititintä. Onkohan mulla tässä vaan joku älyttömyys, jota en vain tajua vai jokin ihan oikea ongelma? Koko aamun olen koittanut selata kaikkia mahdollisia keskusteluja aiheesta, mutta tuloksetta...
<czr_> usbipalikoiden kanssa joskus on ongelmia jotka eivat oikein koskaan ratkea helposti
<czr_> jos sinulla on toisenmallinen palikka niin melkein suosittelisin kokeilemaan sita
<czr_> jos olisi parempi tuuri. toinen vaihtoehto on selvittaa mika palikka itsellasi on nyt (lsusb) ja ottaa google kauniiseen kateen "usb Malli linux problem" lienee hyva paikka aloittaa.
<tale> Kyljys: Saavatko muut tietokoneet yhteyden sen Telewellin kautta?
<Kyljys> näitä on tullut kaiveltua, mutta ei ole löytynyt mitään, jolla ongelma ratkeaisi
<Kyljys> windows-koneissa toimii ilman ongelmia. Ubuntullakin löysi androidin hotspotin pienen säädön jälkeen
<tale> Kyljys: Mikä salaus siinä telewellissä on käytössä? WPA PSK lienee se joka todennäköisimmin toimisi.
<Kyljys> kahdella eri reitittimellä olen vielä kokeillut ja kumpaankaan en pääse kiinni
<Kyljys> WPA PSK:ta ja WPA2 PSK:ta olen molempia kokeillut
<czr_> windowsissa on eri ajuri. ei auta tähän ongelmana.
<czr_> ongelmaan jopa.
<czr_> androidin hotspot taas on käsittääkseni ihan hyvin toimiva softa
<czr_> eli voi olla et sun telewell on hieman zyxel on hieman omituinen just sen usb-palikan ajurin kanssa
<Kyljys> taitaa joutua kauppaan meikäläinen? joku PCI-sovitin?
<czr_> kannattanee yrittää googlella katsella joku mikä on jonkin suosittelema
<czr_> en osaa sanoa valitettavasti. kaikki alkaa olemaan kuraa nykyään kun ihmiset ei halua maksaa laadusta.
<Kyljys> vai olisko sitten erillinen wlan-tukiasema, josta piuhalla koneeseen?
<Kyljys> joku oli suositellut telewell:n PCI-sovitinta, mutta tällä hetkellä ei oikein usko riitä tw:iin :D
<czr_> piuha on toki paras ja luotettavin vaihtoehto aina
<czr_> telewell ei itse valmista laitteita
<czr_> eli käytännössä ovat erilaisia kiinassa valmistettua oem-laitteita. vaikea sanoa etukäteen mikä laite tulee vastaan
<tale> Kyljys: Jos USB-sovitin kelpaa, niin tp-link tl-wn321g on aina toiminut Linuxissa heti suoraan.
<elias_a> Kertokaas, miten linuxissa voi tsekata komentoriviltä jonkin hakemiston ja rekursiivisesti sen alihakemistojen yhteisen koon?
<czr_> elias_a, du
<czr_> disk usage.
<Wompatti> du -sh
<tale> elias_a: du -shc hakemisto
<Wompatti> Jos laittaa perään tähden, se näyttää hakemiston sisällä olevien hakemistojen koot erikseen.
<elias_a> Siirsin ison määrän tiedostoja ulkoiselle levylle ja siirron jälkeen 0 tavua jäljellä - silti ei kumma kyllä virheilmoa tilan loppumisesta.
<elias_a> Kiitos!
<elias_a> Vähän vaikea uskoa, että mulla olisi teran köntti dataa ja että tila riittäisi juuri sopivasti :O
<czr_> df on myos ystavasi
<czr_> jos on ext tai vastaava niin oletuksena siina varataan 5% rootin kayttoon
<czr_> voi olla et tormasit tuohon, tai ei. tai inode-rajaan. df on ystavasi :-)
<Kyljys> tale: toimiiko tuo tp-link siis tukiasemana? Minun on pakko pitää tuo Zyxel käytössä IPTV:n takia, joten tarve olisi hoitaa kaikki yhteydet sen kautta
<tale> Kyljys: Ei tukiasemana, vaan se on USB-palikka jolla saa yhteyden tukiasemaan.
<elias_a> czr_: Onko siinä df:ssa sitten joitain vipuja, jotka auttaisivat minua nyt?
<elias_a> Haluan vain verrata kahta hakemistoa toisiinsa, että onko niiden sisältä varmasti identtinen.
<tale> elias_a: rsync osaisi kopioida hakemistopuun toisaalle, ja jos se ei ilmoita mitään tekevänsä ne on jo identtiset.
<Kyljys> tale: ok. meikäläisen tekninen tietämys on vaan sitä tasoa, että specsistä en ymmärrä mitään, jos laitteesta ei ole hyvää kuvaa :D
<czr_> elias_a, ei tuohon. mut kokeile seuraavaa tapaa vertaukseen
<tale> elias_a: rsync osaa dry-run tarkentimen, eli se ei oikeasti tee mitään mutta näyttää mitä tekisi.
<tale> elias_a: Tolla vois katsoa onko ne hakemistopuut identtiset.
<czr_> cd /juuri-a ; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum | sort > /tmp/a-dir
<czr_> ja sen jalkeen
<czr_> cd /juuri-b ; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum | sort > /tmp/b-dir
<czr_> ja sit ku molemmat valmmistuu niin
<czr_> diff /tmp/a-dir /tmp/b-dir
<elias_a> czr_: Kiitos! Ymmärrän kerrankin juonen :)
<czr_> eli tuossa ajetaan md5sum kaikille tiedostoille molemmissa hakemistoissa, sortataan tulokset hashin mukaan jotta ovat vertailukelpoiset, ja sit diffilla verrataan tuloksia
<elias_a> Pitää laittaa yöksi tuo kilkuttamaan.
<czr_> jos on erilliset asemat/laitteet/vaylat niin noi voi ajaa samaan aikaan
<elias_a> Pelkästään niiden tiedostojen siirrossa USB2-levylle meni 7 tuntia :O
<czr_> jos molemmat on usb-vaylan takan niin ei kannata
<czr_> usb-"levyt" on kakkoja.
<czr_> sanavalinta sallittakoon :-).
<elias_a> czr_: Niin on. Mulla ei vaan nyt ole muuta mahdollisuutta.
<czr_> ymmarran kyl
<elias_a> Teran siirtäminen megaista uppikaistaakaan pitkin ei houkuttele vaikka sitä tilaa olisikin :)
<elias_a> Mutta tuo talen vinkkikin oli loistava! Kiitos! Enköhän minä näillä pääse eteenpäin.
<tale> elias_a: Kiitos kiitos. Kyllä kehut kelpaa.
<elias_a> On muuten hidasta puuhaa Debianin graafisilla kilkkeillä tarkastella isojen hakemistojen kokoja.
<Kyljys> talelle ja czr_:lle kiitokset avusta, pitää poimia kaupasta tuo tp-linkin tikku mukaan ja kokeilla sillä
<elias_a> 10 minuuttia rouskutusta ja 80 gigaa vasta tsekattu...
<elias_a> Nyt imurin varteen!
<tale> elias_a: Joo, jos luopuu GUI:sta ja käyttää mc:tä, tietsikka alkaa toimimaan liiankin nopeasti.
<czr_> ei se koskaan toimi liian nopeasti :-)
<czr_> mut mc on nomnomnom.
<gildean> nettisivutki aukee nopeesti ku käyttää pelkkää linksiä selaimena
<gildean> mut aika tylsäks menee
<gildean> mä otan mielummin unitya ja lightdm:ää
<gildean> karkkia ja kiiltoa
<czr_> jos ois aikaa niin menisin just päinvastaiseen suuntaan
<Wompatti> Osaako joku auttaa? Pitäisi palvelimeen asentaa Apachelle php5-tuki, mutta en tiedä kannattaako käyttää apache-mpm-worker vai prefork pakettia.
<tale> Wompatti: Eikös PHP5:n saa asentamalla paketin libapache2-mod-php5.
<Wompatti> tale: ei ilmesty mods-available kansioon mitään
<kingi89> ootteko huomannu et kun koittaa kirjottaa tekstikenttään jotain firefoxilla, se välillä jäätyy ja sitten n. 10 sekunnin päästä kaatuu kokonaan?
<pesasa> kingi89: Välillä on tullut vastaan jotain ton suuntaista. Yleensä kyllä kaatunut saman tien.
<pesasa> Siis ilman jäätymistä.
<pesasa> Epäilin, että joku laajennos oli rikki, kun niitä pois ja takaisin kytkemällä näytti kaatuilut loppuvan.
<kingi89> juu no en tiiä si, mut toisaalta elämä ilman adblock plussaa olis liian vaikeeta
<gildean> eipä oo kyl tullu itellä vastaan
<gildean> mulla on viis lisäosaa käytössä
<gildean> ja myös adblock+
<gildean> ja kaikki muutkin vaikuttaa suoraan siihen näkymään
<gildean> eli noscript, ghostery, firebug ja greasemonkey
<czr_> nogrease-plugin
<czr_> automaattisesti kasittelee kuvat
<pesasa> Mullakin näytti kaatuilu korjaantuvan, kun napsutteli parit laajennokset pois ja takas. Olisko ollu niitten asetuksissa jotain, mikä jäi väärin FF:n päivityksen yhteydessä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-03
<Echramath> Höh, en voi arvioida Supertuxkartia. Se tarvitsi kaksi tähteä kun sillä nyt on viisi...
<tale> Echramath: Tässä on 2,8 tähteä, auttaako se? http://viikonvalo.fi/SuperTuxKart
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/wzj3bp -> Viikko 41 - SuperTuxKart | Viikon VALO
<Echramath> No jaa, lähinnä jos se tulee tuolla hyvien pelien listassa softwarecenterissä vastaan niin vähän voi antaa väähän kuvan linuxpelaamisesta.
<Echramath> Se kun on (keskeneräisyyttään) ruma ja epäpelattava väkerrys.
<tale> Niinkö? Minusta STK on oikein hyvä peli. Pelailen sitä melkein päivittäin.
<tale> Mukava ajaa yksi kisa väliin kun työhommat ottaa liikaa päähän.
<tale> Echramath: Mikä STK:ssa on keskeneräistä?
<Echramath> Jos vertaa toisaalta aitoon mariokarttiin ja toisaalta vertailun vuoksi vaikka siihen miten laadukasta communitysisältöä Grand Prix Legendsiin tuli sen kulta-aikoina... niin ei.
<n1ko> onkos linuxille aito mario kart tai grand prix legends?
<n1ko> linuxilla pelaaminenhan on vitsi, joten tuo kuvastaa aika hyvin sitä :)
<Echramath> Onhan tuolla seassa ihan oikeitakin pelejä, osa kaupallisia, osa ei.
<torde> n1ko: yllättävän hyvin se linuxilla pelaaminen toimii nykyään
<ath> Humble bundleissa on ollut oikein mainioita pelejä.
<Iltsu> on toi stk aika luotaantyöntävän näköne näin vuonna 2012
<n1ko> torde: niillä kaikilla tusinalla indiepelillä? :)
<Echramath> Mut ne on hyviä pelejä!
<ninnnu> n1ko: Mä oon paahtanu ihan tyytyväisenä muutaman sata tuntia TF2:sta winellä...
<n1ko> winellä...
<ninnnu> niin?
<n1ko> natiiviversioita odotellessa
<n1ko> ei sillä,että winessä kauheasti vikaa olis, mutta varsinkin onlinepelit on kovin hanurista kun usein pelien updatet (joita tulee määrissä) rikkoo jotain
<Echramath> GPL:stä tuli mieleen, että se oli teknisesti ottaen karmea vitiyys, jonka toimiminen missään NT:n tapaisessa oli jo tarpeeksi salatiedettä.
<ninnnu> Mulla ei ole päivitykset rikkonu muuta kuin TF2:n XP:ssä ku elin vielä FAT32-aikaa.
<n1ko> fat32 aikaa xp:n kanssa,woot? =)
<Echramath> Suostuuko se asentumaan sellaiselle?
<ninnnu> Läppäri tuli preconffattuna sillä.
<czr_> uhh
<Echramath> Olisit tehnyt rikosilmoituksen...
<ninnnu> ei ollut kauheesti nappaa vaihtaa kun ei luotto riittäny ntfs-3g:hen
<Iltsu> hämmentävää
<ninnnu> Tietty vaihdoin sit ku Steamin aspa sano "oisko aika vaihtaa?" kun kysyin että miks Steam nillittää tilan puutteesta (ne vastas, yllätyin aidosti)
<torde> n1ko: starcraft2 on kans toiminu tosi hyvin (no okei, välillä piti vähän loihtia jotain, mut ohjeet löyty wine appdb:stä heti)
<ninnnu> Tietty Terrariat ja tälläset C#.Net-pelit on vähän sellasia että niiden kanssa en jaksa enää edes yrittää, ihan sama mitä appdb sanoo.
<torde> ninnnu: nojoo, totta :(
<torde> tosin nykyään pelaa niin vähän, että blizzardilla pääsee jo aika pitkälle :)
<Echramath> Päivityksen aikana ikkunapalkeista katosi napit. :D
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, päivityksien hallinta on alkanut vihjailemaan mulle että uus versio olis saatavilla, kannattaako päivittää suoraan sillä 10.04 :stä 12:04 :ään vai?
<czr_> kirvesAxe, varmuuskopiot ja varaat aikaa paivitykseen ja mahdolliseen saatamiseen niin mika ettei
<czr_> 12.04 on LTS myos.
<faulty> kannattaa kyl varautua totaaliseen kulttuurishokkiin (unity)
<czr_> ainiin se :-)
<czr_> vaihdoin lxde:hen tuossa kohtaa
<faulty> xfce varmaan helpoin siirtymä
<kirvesAxe> gaaah
<faulty> saa oikeastaan ihan identtiseksi pienellä säädöllä
<czr_> kde on ainakin kovin rikki 12.04:ssa. en voi suositella kellekaan
<faulty> kun levittää paneelit ylös ja alas
<kirvesAxe> lxde oli mielestäni ihan hirvistys yhdellä kokeilulla, kde muuttui pari vuotta sitten kauheaksi, menikö nyt tämäkin???
<faulty> lxde on kyllä vähän liimattu systeemi
<faulty> kirvesAxe: xubuntu on erittäin pätevä, jos gnome2:sta tykkäili
<faulty> ja onhan tietty MATE, gnome2 forkki
<kirvesAxe> hmm hmm
<kirvesAxe> Kunhan tuo pöytäkone pääsee tarpeeks jaloilleen niin voisin varmaan poltella live-cd:n useammasta versiosta ja verrata siinä...
<kirvesAxe> tietty miniläppärikäytössä ei välttämättä ole sama versio suosiossa kuin pöytäkonekäytössä ;D
<jjo> gnome3 fallback session on kokolailla samanlainen kuin gnome2. jos tykkäsi gnome2:sta, niin ei ole mitään syytä vaihtaa mihinkään.
<faulty> jjo: aa niin ubuntussa oli semmonenkin
<faulty> mulla on linux taival alkanu xubuntusta, kun alko koneesta loppua tehot windowssin kans
<faulty> sen jälkeen on rauta muuttunu paremmaks, mut linux aina vaan kevyemmäks
<jjo> ainoa käyttöön vaikuttava ero oli, että tavaran lisääminen poistaminen panelista vaatii ylimääräistä altin painallusta
<faulty> se on ihan hyvä vaan, ei tuu vahinkopainalluksia niin helposti
<jjo> kai se suurin tehosyöppö nykään on joka tapauksessa nettiselain
<faulty> joo. yksinkertasuus varmaan itellä se tärkein syy
<faulty> enkä mistään silmäkarkista perusta
<jjo> en minäkään kyllä pahemmin tehosteita kaipaa
<jjo> työpöytä on hyvä kun se pysyy poissa tieltä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-04
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, mikäs olis hyvä audioformaatin konvertoijasofta graafisella käyttöliittymällä gnomelle?
<jjo> mites soundconverter
<kirvesAxe> kokeillaas
<anacron> audacityllä teen usein
<anacron> se on yks oikeesti hyvistä cross-platform opensorsa softista
<kirvesAxe> joo mut lienee hiukan hankala useamman filun yhtäaikaiseen formaattimuunnokseen
<torzzlejumzES> Kuka voi auttaa tulee jo hermot kun lagaa ubuntu
<Kilpuri> tuskin voin auttaa, mutta miten se lagaa? missä tilanteessa?
<torzzlejumzES> meen johonkin netti sivuun tai meen esimerkiksi facebookiin
<Kilpuri> siis selaimesi lagaa, ei varsinaisesti käyttöjärjestelmä.
<torzzlejumzES> Idle Chromoe
<torzzlejumzES> Testaan
<torzzlejumzES> jos ei toimi sitten opera
<Kilpuri> noinkin tietysti.
<Kilpuri> itselläni on pari selainta.
<torzzlejumzES> oho en ole hoksannut joku on asentanut chomoen
<torzzlejumzES> heei se toimii eniten paremmin
<torzzlejumzES> Joo lähden moikkka :)
<Hurky> Ok, nyt vähän hassu kysymys.
<Hurky> Miten muutan mm. sovellusvalikoiman tekstien tai taustojen väriä? Oon ladannu jo kaks ohjelmaa, joilla eri värejä pystyy muuttamaan, mutta ne muuttaa kyllä kaiken muun, paitsi sen.
<Hurky> En mä muuten väritietonen oo, mutta mun sovellusvalikoimassa tekstit on ajattoman tyylittömästi valkosta tekstiä valkosella pohjalla. Samaten firefoxissa kuvatekstit (ne jotka tulee esiin, kun hiirtä pitää kuvan päällä) on hienosti mustaa mustalla pohjalla.
<tale> Hurky: Oletko jo muuttanut värejä jollain tavalla? Nimittäin vasta asennetussa Ubuntussa värit ei ole noin.
<Hurky> En. Se tässä ehtikin jo luoda ehkä hieman harhaisen käsityksen, että ubuntun kehitystiimillä ei vältsisti oo värisilmä ihan kohallaan. :D
<Hurky> Joku ehti jo toisella kanavalla epäillä syyks kontrasteja, mutta piru kun en löydä edes mistä niitä säädetään.
<tale> Hurky: Mikä Ubuntu, mikä käyttöliittymä, mikä näyttö? Ja oletko näytön säätöjä katsonut?
<Hurky> Aa, tosiaan, sori. Tää uusin, mikä julkastiin just. 12.04 LTS (?). Läppäriä käyttelen, näytön säädöistä ei löydy mitään ihmeellistä.
<tale> Hurky: Oletko koittanut vaihtaa teemaa? Miltä ne värit näyttää muissa teemoissa?
<Hurky> Muut teemat näyttäis toimivan ihan oikein. Eli ilmeisesti ainoastaan ton Ambiance-teeman ongelma.
<Hurky> Korjaus äsköseen: Adwaita-teemassa sama ongelma.
<Kilpuri> no sittenhän sinä voit tehdä itsellesi ihan oman taustakuvan tai käyttää jotain muuta teemaa.
<Hurky> Radiance-teemassa myös.
<Hurky> Kilpuri: Mutta ei ongelmia pitäis kiertää, vaan ne pitäis pystyä korjaamaan.
<Kilpuri> no toi on totta tietysti.
<Kilpuri> minulle sanottiin, että compiz cube yms. ei oikein toimi unityssa.
<tale> Hurky: Tee vikailmoitus. Jos löydät korjauksen, pistä sekin vikailmoitukseen tai lähetä vikailmoituksen jatkoksi jos vasta tuonnempana löydät sen korjauksen.
<Hurky> Ok, missä pääsen tekemään sen?
<Hurky> Foorumeille vai onko ubuntulla oma sivunsa niille?
<tale> Hurky: Launcpadissä.
<tale> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Hurky> Ok. Kiitokset.
<Kilpuri> ai niin. minulla on semmoinen ongelma, että kirjaudun tililleni automaattisesti, vaikka niin ei pitäisi olla.
<Kilpuri> sitten, kun avaan jonkun selaimen, niin tämä muistaa kysyä sitä salasanaa
<Kilpuri> tämä osaa kertoa, että avainnippua ei kysytty kirjautuessa
<Hurky> Joo. Ei muuten avainnippua kysytä minultakaan.
<Kilpuri> Hurky:  kysyykö se sitä missään vaiheessa?
<Kilpuri> itseasiassa, nyt tarkistin ja minulla on automaattinen kirjautuminen päällä jostain syystä.
<Hurky> Kilpuri: Hassua kyllä, tyttöystävä oli yrittänyt eilen päästä koneella nettiin, ja silloin oli kysynyt. Multa ei kertaakaan. Ehkä tää uus ubuntu osaa jo tunnistaa omistajansa :D
<Kilpuri> onko sinulla montakin käyttäjä tiliä siinä koneessa?
<Hurky> Samaa tiliä käytetään, mutta on tossa toinen, käyttämätönkin.
<Hurky> No niin, tein bugiraportin, ja sain ratkaisun kymmenen minuutin sisään. Ei toi selkeesti huono palvelu ole.
<Kilpuri> no mikä se vastaus oli?
<Hurky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1045854?comments=all
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1045854 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 12.04LTS: Some texts unreadable due to colours in themes, cannot be changed." [Undecided,Invalid]
<tale> Hurky: Ai se oli päivitetty Ubuntu eikä uusi asennus. Päivitys voikin sotkea asetukset.
<tale> Hurky: Ehkä käyttäjän kotihakemistossa oli vanhan käyttöliittymän teemoja ja asetuksia, ja ne sen sotki.
<tale> Pistä tehden uusi käyttäjä, sillä on sitten tyhjä kotihakemisto johon järjestelmä luo uudet asetukset.
<tale> Sillain saat tuon toimimaan. Toki tuo vika on silti, että päivitetty järjestelmä ei toimi oikein.
<Hurky> Juu. Periaatteessa homma hoitu jo sillä, että poistin vanhat conffit, ja annoin tän luoda itse uudet.
<pesasa> 12.04:ssä on kyllä hassu, jos laittaa asennuksen yhteydessä teemaksi voimakkaan kontrastin. Sen sijaan, että olisi selkeä ja näkyisi hyvin, tuleekin valkoista tekstiä valkoiselle pohjalle. Ei hyvä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-05
<Mirv> vieraskäyttäjällä on hyvä testata
<Mirv> noita jos epäilee että on omia vanhoja asetuksia
<elias_a> Saakos Firewire-kameran näkymään v4l- tai v4l2-laitteena?
<crizis> google on vitsikäs: Kentän Sukunimi täytyy sisältää etu- ja sukunimi, esim. Matti Meikäläinen
<kirvesAxe> Osaako joku selittää miten saan exailelle luvan tiedoston käyttöön ettei tämä virhe enää toistu ja softan sais käyntiin? IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/iivari/.local/share/exaile/logs/exaile.log'
<jjo> onko tuo tiedosto olemassa ja mitkä sen tämänhetkiset oikeudet ovat?
<kirvesAxe> en ole tarkistanut kun asia ei ole vuoteen ollut ongelma enkä ole koskenut
<ninnnu> sudo chown -R iivari:iivari /home/iivari/.local/share/exaile/
<n1ko> arvaan: softan kanssa ollut ongelmia ja koitettu vasaraa (sudoa) ja nyt on sitten logit rootin omistuksessa :)
<kirvesAxe> hmm, voi tietysti olla, tosin kokeilin sudoa vasta kun ei suostunut muuten käynnistymään ja hölmönä en kokeillut komentoriviltä virheilmojen kanssa ensin :)
<pesasa> n1ko: Samaa arvaisin minäkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-06
<pesasa> Kappas. Operan .deb-paketin asentaminen laittaa operan x-www-browser:iksi ja gnome-www-browser:iksi. Kysymättä mitään.
<rhkfin> Ideoita mistä lähteä debuggaamaan: libreoffice kaatuu avatessaan tietyn dokumentin, jättämättä minkäänlaista viestiä stdouttiin
<rhkfin> k
<rhkfin> Asensin eilen voikon, voiko vaikuttaa..
<rhkfin> 11.10 Kubuntu, asennettu Openoffice on 3.4.4. Asentelen uusimman..
<rhkfin> Toinen crash ilman viestiä raportoitu täällä: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/986205
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 986205 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "libreoffice-writer needs libreoffice-base for form controls (libdbalo.so missing from libreoffice-base-core)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<rhkfin> Syy: openoffice-base -paketti ei asennettuna. Pittääpä asentaa ja katsoa josko auttaa. Ilmeisesti uudemmissa ubuntuissa tämä on jo korjattu.
<rhkfin> nii siis libreoffice-base
<rhkfin> ei auttanut..
<rhkfin> Eikä päivittäminen TDF:n LO3.6.1.2:nkaan auttanut.. :/
<rhkfin> Jaa, desktop-integration piti laittaa käsin, kokeilin siis 3.4.4:llä vielä :)
<rhkfin> Nyt siis toimii.
<rhkfin> Mutta osaako joku vinkata miten saisi voikon asenneltua mukaan ilman että LO tipahtaa takaisin 3.4.4:ksi (repoista tulevan voikon riippuvuudet pudottavat 3.4.4:ksi :/
<inz> pesasa, näköjään asettaa operan alternativeksi prioriteetillä 150, kun "stokkiselaimet" on 40:llä
<inz> pesasa, ehkä itselle häiritsevämpää on, että se lisää operan gpg-avaimen apt-luotettujen listaan
<inz> pesasa, eikun eipäs lisääkkään, nevermind, se vaan mahdollisesti päivittää avaimen
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-07
<anger> Onko kellään tietoa mihin tekniikkaan toi hbo:n nettilähetys perustuu?
<anger> netflix muistaakseni oli pitkälti windows-only...
<n1ko> netflix oli ainakin ennen silverlighttia, eikä kyllä windows only siinä mielessä että plugareita on vain aika monessakin laitteessa
<n1ko> siis sulautetuissa
<n1ko> ja silverlight toimii osx:ssäkin iha ok
<mjr> en tiedä, mutta jossain väitettiin että jollain joka pyörisi linuxilla (veikkaan flashia :/ )
<anger> Aika useassa hbo:ta käsitelleessä artikkelissa on vaan todettu, että toimii kaikilla laitteilla joissa on nettiyhteys :)
<n1ko> jaa :)
<n1ko> miten lie toimii jääkaapissa,ilmastointulaitteessa tai vaikkaarduinossa :)
<anger> Ja Netflixin osalta ekassa googletuloksessa lienee kaikki oleellinen: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/UOxf0J -> How to watch Netflix (Watch Instantly) in Linux - a great resource for How To's from Wikia
<Max^> hmm
<Max^> ja nyt vasta huomasin että tästä gnomesta saa pois noi turhat efektit ja palkit
<Max^> unity ja compiz tais tulla poistettua ja jotain lisättyäki ni tuli kivan kevyt
<tale> Max^: Juu, Ubuntussa saa paljon muokattua mieleisekseen.
<Max^> vielä ku toi käynnistys tapahtuis niinku vanhoissa versioissa
<Max^> kirjautuminenki olis kiva päätteestä ja sitte graafiset systeemit komennolla
<Echramath> Ystävät, tein juuri symbolisen linkin ntfs-osiolle, nyt on likainen olo.
<Myrtti> antoiko se ees tehdä semmoisen
<jaywink> o_O
<jaywink> oli pakko kokeilla, hyvinhän toi toimii :P
<Echramath> Tarina kertoo, että MS halusi posixyhteensopivuuden tapaisen jonkun Amerikan armeijan standardin takia niin ntfs:ään ne piti tehdä, mutta mitään käyttöliittymää siihen ei sitten tehtykään.
<jaywink> Paljonhan armeijan/hallituksen vaatimaa koodia on upotettu MS tuotteisiin :P
<zacura> saahan noita linkkejä tehtyä windowsissakin komentoriviltä
<zacura> mklink tulee vissiin vistasta lähtien mukana
<Ryitt> Onko Unity työpöytäympäristön tilalle mahdoliista ladata gnome työympäristö uusimmissa ubuntu versioissa? Onko haittaa?
<elias_a> Ryitt: Voi, ei haittaa, itse asiassa se on varmaan vakiona siinä.
<elias_a> Kirjautumisikkunassa on valikko, josta voi valita halutun työpöytäympäristön.
<Max^> ite jouduin asentamaan erikseen
<Ryitt> Okei
<Ryitt> Tuleeko ubuntu paljoa raskaammaksi jos päivittää 10.10 -> 12.04? Kun kaikkea mahdollista uutta tulee siinä mukana yms.?
<Sysi> ei kai niin paljoa, 12.04 on kummiski LTS jossa voi ysyä sitte pitempään
<Ryitt> Ookkei. Kiitoksia tästä. Koska alla on kummiski vajaa 10v vanha läppäri =)
<elias_a> Ryitt: Paljonko on RAMia?
<elias_a> Jos ei ole maksimimäärää, osta lisää :P
<Ryitt> Oha tässä sentää 512
<elias_a> Huh....
<elias_a> Xubuntua kehiin.
<Max^> mulla o 2 gigaa ja gnome toimii
<Max^> ei toimis unity versio
<Max^> efektit saa palkit välkkymään
<Ryitt> Unityä oon muistaakseni kokeillu ja hermot meni siihen nopeutee
<Sysi> xubuntu ei oo varsinaisesti kevyt, lubuntua ennemmin
<Max^> ubuntussa oli ennen joku paikka mistä sai efektejä säädettyä pienemmälle tai pois
<Sysi> enemmän riippuu kyllä ohjelmistaâ nettiselain imee yleensä eniten muistia
<Max^> teemojaki oli mukana enemmän
<Ryitt> Lubuntun meinasin asentaa mutta tää ubuntun asentaminen oli jo sellasta säätämistä etten jaksanu polttaa levya ubuntulle =D Pitää pitää dvd asemasta kii sen aikaa ku asentaa käyttistä eikä usb tikulta tai verko yli onnistunu asentaa käyttistä =D
<Max^> http://kuvauppi.fi/view/output/GUID/0F28F7A0-D33A-4FAA-904A-B7240C206F1C/size/default/aasdads.png
<Max^> tollasena gnome on hyvä
<Max^> toivottaavasti se paketti on saatavilla uudemmille versiolleki kun niitä tulee
<Sysi> unity rakentyy gnomen päälle ja elementary ja radiance taitaa olla aika aktiivisesti kehitettyjä
<Max^> nii mut se millä saa ton tavallisen valikon
<Max^> johan windows 8 on
<Max^> toivottavasti muut ei matki sitä
<Sysi> valikoihin on ikävä tähdätä
<Max^> ok
<Sysi> winkasussa ei oo yhtä hyvää hakua ku seiskassa, muuten ihan toimiva
<Max^> ja eiköhän ubuntuunki saa uudempia ohjelmia tuen loppumisen jälkeenki
<Max^> ite ku kääntää ni saa vaikka mitä
<Ryitt> Win8 on huono pc:ssä mutta jossain tabletissa tai vastaavassa saattaa olla asiallinen.
<Max^> eka ubuntu mikä koneella oli käytössä tais olla 7.jotai
<Max^> ny tuntuu että kaikki haluaa työpöydän ja valikot pois
<elias_a> Mitäs täällä kiroillaan?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-08
 * Mkaysi n ensimmäinen oli 8.04
<anacron> 5.04 :)
<anacron> mut joku Myrtti on salee käyttäny 4.10
<Myrtti> jep
<Myrtti> helmikuussa 2005
<Myrtti> se oli hirvee, päivitin 5.04:ään heti
<n1ko> mikäs vpeniskisa täällä alkoi
<n1ko> noh, kontribuoin: warty
<n1ko> mikäs vika wartyssa? mä muistelen wartyn olleen ihan jees, mutta jonkun suht nopiasti sen jälkeen tulleen ihan katastrofi
<n1ko> oiskohan ollut breezy
<Myrtti> mikäköhän siinä oli, jotain siinä oli pielessä verrattuna vanhaan versioon Fedora 2:sta
<Myrtti> en nyt muista mitä
<Iltsu> 5.10
<Iltsu> mut 6.06 o legendaarisin
<anacron> joo silloin olin itse myös aktiivinen käyttäjä
<zacura> 7.10, ja sitä ennen gentoo ja debian
<anacron> n1ko: nostalgiaa vaan
<Max^> tuo lightdm ei kyll taida olla kevyt.. ainaki se välkkyy myös
<n1ko> sitäpä,tosin kyllä asiat sillon toimi ihan nätisti
<n1ko> gnome2 era ennen pulseaudiota ja networkdamageria
<Max^> http://www.voria.org/forum/ tollasta joutuu käyttämään tässä että toimis kunnolla
<Myrtti> pulseaudio ja networkmanager on loistavia
<Myrtti> pulseaudion ansiosta skype ja muut videopuhelusoftat toimii
<Myrtti> ja networkmanageria ennen wifin käyttäminen oli kohtalaisen vaikeeta
<n1ko> niin, pikkuhiljaa nyt alkavat olla sitä mitä niiden ois pitänyt olla vuosia sitten
<n1ko> julkaisuvaiheessa suht katastrofeja, kuten unitykin
<Myrtti> mulla ei ollut ikinä mitään ongelmia networkmanagerin kanssa :-)
<czr_> hmm. mihinkahan cddb-paketti on kadonnu 10.04:n ja 12.04:n valilla?
<czr_> vaihtoehtoisesti jos joku kertoo mista loydan cddbcmd-nimisen ohjelman niin arvostaisin
<czr_> nakojaan oneiric:issa oli viela toi paketti
<Mkaysi> apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search cddbcmd
<czr_> eiks command-not-found datan pitais hoitaa toi nykyisin?
<czr_> kyseessa kuitenkin on komento
<Mkaysi> En ole varma
<K1lpur1> en vaan osaa käyttää tota UCKta.
<K1lpur1> Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<K1lpur1> Olen koittanut lukea jotain ohjeitakin, kun en ole ainoa jolle käy noin.
<K1lpur1> En silti saa ratkaistua tota ongelmaa.
<K1lpur1> http://fabrizioballiano.net/2010/09/02/ucks-ppas-now-available/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ere7lm -> UCK’s PPA(s) now available! | Fabrizio Balliano
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-09
<Max^> tekee sitte windows tyyliin juu
<Max^>  09:30:01 up 1 day, 19:38,  4 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.16, 0.13
<Max^> äänentoistoon käytetty ohjelma kyll ollu sekasi kokoajan
<Max^> ta se mikä windowsilla o palvelu
<Max^> vissii toi pulseaudio mikä o aina sekasi
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Pedometer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Y0vqsr -> 2x37 Pedometer - Viikon VALO #89 | Viikon VALO
<MilanFIN> päiviä
<MilanFIN> olis kääntämisongelmaa
<MilanFIN> undefined reference to `libusb_reset_device'
<MilanFIN> kun laittaa make
<tale> MilanFIN: Suostutko kertomaan yhtään lisää? Edes mitä ohjelmaan käännät?
<MilanFIN> ook
<MilanFIN> täältä sain https://github.com/TripleSpeeder/LTWheelConf
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FW6KFh -> TripleSpeeder/LTWheelConf · GitHub
<MilanFIN> http://bpaste.net/show/otgtYsTU088rbtRxyZyQ/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pxJsDs -> Paste #otgtYsTU088rbtRxyZyQ at spacepaste
<tale> MilanFIN: Pitäisikö tuon osata tehdä hiiren rullalle jotain semmoista, mitä Ubuntu ei vakiona osaa?
<MilanFIN> ?
<MilanFIN> siis toi sivu
<MilanFIN> laitan pastebin
<tale> Ai se onkin rattiohjain.
<MilanFIN> niin on
<tale> MilanFIN: Tietysti kokeilit jo, että se ei toimi vakioubuntussa?
<MilanFIN> siis toimii mutta noin 200astetta ja no force feedback
<tale> MilanFIN: Ja ettei tuota ohjelmaa ole valmiiksi .deb asennuspakettina?
<tale> MilanFIN: Jos se siis on pakko kääntää lähdekoodista, asenna ensin sen tarvitsemat käännöskirjastot.
<MilanFIN> ja mistähän mä ne löydän ?
<tale> MilanFIN: apt-get install
<tale> MilanFIN: Jos mukana ei tule mainintaa mitä kirjastoja pitää olla asennettuna, eikä tekijätkään suostu kertomaan, pitää vaan selvittää minkä kirjaston headerissä tulee ne undefined tunnukset. Ja sitten asentaa niitä sitä mukaa kun käännös tilttaa johonkin puuttuvaan.
<MilanFIN> joo mut mihin toi vika errori viittaa
<tale> MilanFIN: niin juu, se -dev -versio kirjastosta tarvitaan ohjelmankehitykseen.
<MilanFIN> jaaha :D
<tale> Etit missä kirjastossa on määritelty `libusb_reset_device', ja asennat sen -dev -version paketin.
<MilanFIN> miten sen voi ettiä
<MilanFIN> libusb-1.0.0 :sta valitti mutta nyt on sekä normi että -dev
<tale> MilanFIN: Teitkö ./configure uudestaan?
<MilanFIN> .configure: komentoa ei löytynyt
<tale> MilanFIN: Lue tarkemmin. Ja jos sitä tosiaan ei ole, make configure tai jotain.
<tale> No tossa ei tosiaan tunnu olevan mitää autoconfigurea.
<tale> MilanFIN: Tässä sanotaan ilmankin voi asetuksia säätää. http://wiki.vdrift.net/index.php?title=Logitech_G25_support
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9Su0Wv -> Logitech G25 support - VDrift
<MilanFIN> siis toimiihan tuo ratti, mutta asetusten säätöa varten
<MilanFIN> kyseessä on siis driving force gt
<tale> MilanFIN: Eikö sen kanssa toimi tuo G25manage?
<MilanFIN> en tiedä
<MilanFIN> testaillaan
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-02
<Mirv> yay, kannatti pingata ircissä, canonical korjasi blog.ubuntu-fi.org:n artikkelien latautumisen joka oli hetken aikaa ollut rikki
<Mirv> (failasin tiketin viime viikolla)
<kyyberi> :)
 * Myrtti smacks Mirv around a bit with a big turska for using finglish.
<elias_a> * elias_a läpsii Myrttiä kuolleella lahnalla. Peruste: lähiruoka kunniaan.
<Tm_T> Mirv: niin, siis epäonnistuit vai lähetit?
<Mirv> hehe
<Mirv> kieltämättä aika kehno finglish tuo
<Mirv> Tm_T: onnistuin ja lähetin, en vain saanut reaktiota
<Mirv> tai oli se laiteltu johonkin jonoon mutta ajattelin että jos jokin Wordpressin URL-asetus on vain pielessä niin korjaus ei kauaa kestäisi
<Tm_T> aa semmonen failaus tällä kertaa (;
<Mirv> fileeraus
<Tm_T> filliä kehiin *rumpupäristel*
<Latta> connect linux.utu.fi
<pokkos> onko kernelistä poistettu tuki vanhoille usb-laitteille ?
<pokkos> kaverin konetta katoin ku sillä ei toiminu vanhat(64M,128M) muistitikut ollenkaan
<pokkos> vanhemmalla kernelillä tikut toimi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-03
<Mirv> pokkos: tuskin tarkoituksella, mutta voihan se olla että tuki on jotenkin muuttunut/hajonnut uusia USB-ominaisuuksia tuettaessa
<Sysi> jos tikut näkyy fdiskillä tai partedissa niin voi kokeilla formatoida tai uusia koko osiotaulua
<gildean> pokkos: vaikee uskoo että se ois se syypää, ennemmin epäilisin usb-hubin ajurin rikkoutumista tjsp.
<pokkos> gildean: ok, toivottavasti seuraavan kernelin kanssa ei tule samaa ongelmaa
<gildean> ihan ekana suosittelen resetoimaan usb-portit
<pokkos> noh, se käyttää sitä pari yksikköä vanhempaa kerneliä jos tarvii vanhoja tikkujaan
<pokkos> ei näy tikut laisinkaan
<pokkos> dmesgiin ei tule mitään ilmoitusta kun lyö tikun sisään
<mjr> se on varsinkin hassua jos ei edes yritä tunnistaa niitä. Toimiiko ko. usb-portit millään vehkeillä enää?
<mjr> (tai onko tarkistettu että ne usb-tikut toimii _yhä_ jossain jollain kernelillä)
<pokkos> toimii isommilla(uudemmilla) tikuilla ihan normisti
<pokkos> mjr: toimii oliks se nyt *-23 kernelillä
<pokkos> muista ulkoa enää
<pokkos> pari yksikköä vanhempi kerneli
<pokkos> ja mounttaa automaattisesti ja tiedostot toimii
<mjr> regressiobugiltahan tuo vaikuttaa
<mjr> mut hei, 3.11 Linux for Workgroups julkaistu, nopeastikohan joku tekee siitä epävirallisen ubuntupaketin
<gildean> njoo, jos toiset tikut toimii mut toiset ei, niin sitten ei voi olla vaan portit jumissa
<gildean> oisko mahollista että ne vanhat tikut on usb 1 mut uudet usb2?
<pokkos> gildean: erittäin tod. näk.
<pokkos> gildean: 64M ja 128M tikkui
<pokkos> ne vanhat
<pokkos> uudemmat on sit 2G lähtien
<pokkos> -> away
<mjr> joo, luultavaa että noin pienet on usb1-aikaa
<pokkos> onko kellään mitään tietoa koska IPv6 olis oikeasti tulossa kehiin ?
<Tm_T> johan se on käytössä
<jjo> :D
<jjo> sonera on toista mieltä
<Tm_T> ylläri
<jjo> http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/07/at-our-current-rate-of-progress-ipv6-will-be-fully-implemented-on-may-10-2048/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/lk7eXV -> At our current rate of progress, IPv6 will be fully implemented on May 10, 2148 | VentureBeat
<puhuri> aasiassa kai ihan oikeasti on pula ipv4-osoitteista, mutta euroopassa on riittävästi että "ei jakasa", jenkeistä puhumattakaan
<puhuri> ja miksi kukaan haluua ipv6:tta, facebook toimii hyvin vaikka tuplanatin (paikalline, + operaattori) takaa
<jjo> ei hitto: http://sektori.com/uutinen/teliasoneralle-enn%C3%A4tysm%C3%A4%C3%A4r%C3%A4-iposoitteita/5694/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/NwUJ2p -> TeliaSoneralle ennätysmäärä IP-osoitteita
<jjo> vuonna 2004 haetaan saakelisti IP-osoitteita ja 9 vuotta myöhemmin... ei vieläkään mitään
<jjo> puhuri: ehkä jotkut tekevät nettiyhteydellään muutakin kuin käyvät facebookissa? mahdollisesti.
<puhuri> jjo: olisiko noin :-) epäilyttävää
<puhuri> mutta isoilla toimijoilla ei yleensä ole mitään motivaatiota tukea ipv6:tta. Esimerkiksi amazon ei vielä tue ec2:ssa IPv4:ttaeikun v6
<mjr> Mirv, puhuiksä joskus mistä luultavasti sais tota 3.11:sta paketoituna seminopeasti?
<mjr> kernel-ppa:stahan ton saa, saucylle paketoituna, mutta "kaipa" toi toimis raringissakin...
<mjr> toimiihan se, piti hakee kyl uudemmat firmisfilut
<mjr> [    1.532646] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized
<Mirv> mjr: kyllä se joo toimii melko helposti jopa precisessa
<Mirv> mjr: ja sama lukee dmesg:ssä nyt täälläkin
<Mirv> pitäis oikeastaan kokeilla ihan tehonkulutusmittarilla
<Mirv> myös jos ottaa ihan archive.ubuntu.com:sta linux-image-generic + linux-image-extra-generic + linux-headers (all + arch-specific) niin toimii
<Mirv> niin mä tosiaan otin tuolta 12.04:lleni https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/s-lts-backport
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/1sXlFB -> S-series LTS Backport : “Ubuntu-X” team
<Mirv> plus linux-firmwaren suoraan debinä
<mlpug> lokit on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ eikä tuolla topicissa mainitussa paikassa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/qsmiqS -> Index of /
<Tm_T> mlpug: topicissa?
<mlpug> niin kun tulin tänne kanavalle äsken niin tuli teksti "... discussions are publicly logged | http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org ..."
<Tm_T> aah, entry message
<mlpug> jaa-a. kun kirjoitan /topic niin tulee eri teksti eli joo entrymessage
<Tm_T> onkohan sitä kukaan muistanut katsoa useampaan vuoteen
<Tm_T> mlpug: kiitos huomiosta, tutkinpa
<mlpug> no justhan mä katsoin sitä ;)
<Tm_T> mlpug: nii siis sen päivittämistä tutkin (:
<Tm_T> mlpug: kiitos vielä kerran, päivitin sen nyt
<Echramat1> Jaa että Startup Creator kaatui.
<Echramat1> Vastahan minä sitä viikko sitten tai jotain käytin.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-04
<gildean> Echramat1: se tuntus kaatuvan aika usein siinä vaiheessa kun se koittaa umountata sen tehdyn tikun, eli tikku kyl toimii vaikka se kaatuukin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-05
<markosu> https://github.com/Janhouse/4g-connect-linux/blob/master/huawei-4g-linux.pl  sain tuolla scriptillä toimimaan Huawei E3276 modeemin, muutin vain APN arvon vastaamaan Soneraa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/MRXIPC -> 4g-connect-linux/huawei-4g-linux.pl at master è·¯ Janhouse/4g-connect-linux è·¯ GitHub
<markosu> tuli vaan mieleen että onko tuossa scriptissä optimoitu kaikki suomen asetukset?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-06
<sippis> hm, ei täällä sattuis kellään olemaan ideaa siitä miten saisin konffattua hdmi putputin suoltamaan kuvaa vain ennalta määriteltyinä kellonaikoina ja jonkun näppäimen painamisen jälkeen X minuuttia
<sippis> ?
<Sysi> croniin xrandr-komentoja ja jälkimmäistä varten se komento pitä puskea pikänäppäinasetuksiin
<sippis> mnjo. och <3
<Sysi> tarvii ehkä kirjotella .sh skripta
<sippis> no big deal. Auttaa ja paljon kun tietää miten tota kannattaa lähteä tekemään, ja millä
<Sysi> en takaa best practisea mutta ainaki nuin se pitäis saada tapahtumaan
<Sysi> joku rasppberrypi-viritys?
<sippis> ye
<sippis> ei viitti pitää informaationäyttöä kokoajan päällä, eikä jaksais aina käsin sammutella sitä XD
<puhuri> cron ja at ovat hyödylliset työkalut jos pitää tehdä määräaikoina jotain
<puhuri> itse ohjaan valoja sekä cronilla että at-komennolla kun aurinko laskee aina eri aikaan :-)
<puhuri> paljon luotettavampaa kuin koettaa tehdä sleep-komennoilla
<Aku506> Mitä valoja sä ohjaat?
<puhuri> ulkovaloja pääasoassa, talossa on väuläpohjainen valoohjaus (kaikki valot ja suurin osa pistorasioista netin kautta ohjattavissa)
<puhuri> * väylä
<Aku506> Että sellainen olisikin ihana
<sippis> jostain syystä xrandr ei sammuta tota näyttöä :C
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-07
<sippis> kappas vaan, ei tohon tarttekkaan mitään jännää kun raspissa ittessään on joku tvservice joka hoitaa homman <3
<Kilpuri> Miksi WLAN katkeilee. Viereisessä koneessa ei katkeile, vika ei siis ole reitittimessä / sillassa. WLAN palikankin olen vaihtanut, niin ei se vika voi olla siinäkään.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Mulla on vastaava ongelma ja näyttää siltä, että mulla toisen läppärin chipset aiheuttaa häiriötä jollain mystisellä tavalla.
<elias_a> Se häiriötä aiheuttava kone toimii koko ajan "kunnolla". Mitään vikaa ei näy siinä.
<gildean> mulla oli aikasemmin sellanen halpa langaton hiiri-näppis yhistelmä joka toimi 2.4GHz taajuudella ja se häiritsi langatonta jos pisti läppärin viereen ne ja rämpytti
<gildean> ilmeisesti vähäsen vuoti signaalia ohi taajuutensa
<pirret> moi, hieman erikoinen kysymys mutta
<pirret> onko kellään helsingin alueella ylimäärästä rj45-db9 sarjakaapelia
<pirret> voisin maksaa jonkun euron
<pirret> siis sellasta jonka saa esim. hallittaviin kytkimiin kiinni
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/5680/cdcs/Fuj-tech-RJ45-DB9-naaras-adapteri
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/sToRna -> Fuj:tech RJ45 - DB9 naaras -adapteri. | Adapterit ja liittimet | Verkko | Verkkokauppa.com
<pirret> kappas
<pirret> hetkinen onkos tuo päävarasto helsingissä?
<Kilpuri> on
<Kilpuri> eli se mikä on päävarastossa on myös helsingissä, siis ostetaan ihan samalla tavalla.
<pirret> joo tulikin just viesti että tuote noudettavissa
<pirret> kiitän
<raitakalsari> kertokaas tyhmälle minkä takia kaikki äänet katos
<raitakalsari> käytössä lubuntu 13.04
<raitakalsari> muutama tunti sitten toimi ilman ongelmia
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Enigmail
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LrG6hm -> 3x37 Enigmail - Viikon VALO #141 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-08
<kyyberi> tarvis vähän apua upstartin kanssa ja miten sitä käyttää. Asia on eritelty jollain tasolla tuolla http://kirjoitusalusta.fi/3qOqJqnpFP
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/Vf7c9N -> Kirjoitusalusta.fi: 3qOqJqnpFP
<Sysi> kyyberi: laitoin padin viestimessä tarkentavan kysymyksen
<kyyberi> vastasin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-02
<Mikaela> Mistäköhän voisi johtua, että realmd ei luo kotikansioita? Domainiin liittyminen onnistuu ja "getent passwd 'domain.tld\user'" antaa passwd rivin, mutta sisäänkirjautuessa tulee valitus siitä, ettei ole kotikansiota ja se käyttää / kotikansiona. Graafinen sisäänkirjautuminen ei toimi vaan se vain heittää ulos.
<Mikaela> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu%2BAD ei muuten tunnu toimivan, saako sinne jostakin tunnuksia, jos tämä ongelma ratkeaa.
<ansa> humh, pitäiskö realmd:n tehdä niitä? pam_mkhomedir:a oon joskus käyttänyt tuohon jos käyttäjät tulevat jostain hakemistosta, mutta tuo realmd ei oo mitenkään tuttu
<Mikaela> Ongelma ratkaitu. Rivi "session required        pam_mkhomedir.so" oli väärässä paikassa.
<Mirv> Mikaela: etusivulta http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/ loggaus sisään LP-tunnuksilla
<Mikaela> Ajattelin, että alan kirjoittelemaan Linux.fihin. Siellä näytti olevan täysin sama opas ja luulen tuntevani Mediawikin paremmin, kuin moin.
<Mirv> joo, linux.fi on hyvä
<sippis> win 21
<sippis> saatana
<inz> Ei se noin vakavaa ole
<ninnnu> eiks win 21 ole blackjack?
<tale> Eikös kannattaisi komennon nimi muuttaa, tai tehdä alias? Vaikka ikkuna tai ikk, ei tulisi sitten tuota rumaa sanaa.
<Mikaela> Tai /w ?
<Mikaela> Minulla on /b, koska WeeChatissa ne ovat buffereita.
<kirvesAxe> /w on irssissä oletusarvoisesti muussa käytössä :)
<Mikaela> Millaisessa käytössä?
<kirvesAxe> muistaakseni se on /who -alias
<kirvesAxe> saa sen kyllä muutettua, ei siinä mitään...
<kirvesAxe> mutta niiih, itse suosin pikanäppäimillä kikkailua ja siihen soveltuvien asetusten säätämistä että myös yli kahdenkympin ikkunat toimii niillä :)
<IhqTzup> Mites se vaihdetaan et /win toimiikin /w ?
<Echramath> Olisko alias?
<pecc> Poistinpa kokoonpanostani toisen näytön... kaikki toimi ok kunnes irrotin koneet seinästä ja siirsin ne toiseen taloon. Nyt ainoa näyttöni sumenee työpöydällä ja sovelluksissa heti jos näkymä ei päivity esim. mouseoverilla. Sivupalkki pysyy terävänä. Kokeilisin liittää kakkosnäytön takaisin mutta tarvitsen sille uuden sähköpiuhan. Dualboottaan, vika on vain buntussa 14.04, Win 8:ssa toimii juuri oikein. Yritin 
<pecc> Conflicts: xorg-driver-binary E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<pecc> Mitään muuta ei oltu muuton yhteydessä poistettu, muutettu tai asennettu.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-03
<tale> Harmi kun nuo ongelmat tulee sydänyöllä.
<gumrak> sumenee, onpas outoa
<tale> Ainakin holdissa olevat paketit olisi helppo korjata.
<puhuri> google on sitä mieltä, että thunderbird on "vähemmän turvallinen sovellus" vaikka ssl-yhteys on käytössä
<puhuri> pitää erikseen sallia googlen asetuksista käyttö
<puhuri> ei ole tainnut aiemmin olla?
<ansa> onko sulla 2-factor autentikaatio ja sovelluskohtaiset salasanat käytössä?
<puhuri> ei
<puhuri> (tai ei siis ole oma tili, vanhuksille säädän 14.04:sta)
<ansa> kai tuo imap-käyttö on pitänyt aina sallia erikseen, ehkä tuo ohjeteksti vain on muuttunut
<puhuri> voi olla, itse en gmailia käytä niin eos
<puhuri> mutta takaisin vanhan ongelman pariin: kuinka lubuntu 14.04:ssä disabloidaan touchpad joko 1) kun ulkoinen hiiri on liitetty ta 2) kokonaan
<puhuri> gpointing device settingissä SynPS/2 synaptics touchpad täppä on "disable touchpad" mutta hyvin liikkuu...
<puhuri> ns. windows-menetelmällä (kytketään päälle, ok, kytketään pois, ok) toimii :-/
<otto> Heippa! Onko joku täällä suunnitellut jotakin projektia, joka voisi hyötyä Fuugin säätiön  apurahasta? http://fuug.fi/saatio/apurahat/
<puhuri> ei näemmä edes "@synclient TouchpadOff=1"  /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart tunnu tepsivän
<puhuri> itse komento käsin ajettuna tuntuu toimivan kyllä, joten mistä lubuntu ajaa skriptejä session käynnistyessä?
<kirvesAxe> puhuri, ton hankaluus oli syy miksen koskaan kokeillut lubuntua varttia pidempään :P
<Yohio> puhuri: tämän ohjeen mukaan olis /etc/xpdg/autostart http://blog.thismagpie.com/2012/07/finally-how-i-permanently-disabled-tap.html
<Yohio> siis /etc/xdg/autostart
<puhuri> Yohio: toimi, kiitos (vaikka ohje olikin kerettiläinen paikallisen scriptin tallentaminen /usr/bin:iin :-)
<Yohio> ole hyvä, näköjään juu mutta hyvä että toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-04
<gnugster> huomenia
<marsupap1> huomenta
<Thonza> Voinko asentaa cygwinellä linux terminaalin pyaimlia varten?
<mjr> cygwinillä ei ole tekemistä linuxin kanssa (mutta voi pyaiml sillä ehkä toimia, sun pitäisi katsoa sen dokkareista)
<mjr> aina voit tietty laittaa ubuntu-virtuaalikoneen jos windowsin alla pitää ajaa
<mjr> vaikka virtualboxiin
<Thonza> Nuo jutut on liian paljon tilaa vieviä.
<Thonza> Helpointa olisi asentaa sudo komento mutta en muista yhtään mitä paketteja piti valita.
<mjr> ei sudo ole juurikaan relevantti minkään helpotukseen tässä
<mjr> sillä vain ajetaan komentoja ylläpito-oikeuksin
<jjo> jos sitä ollaan windowsissa, niin miksi sitä pyaimlia ei ajeta windowssissa?
<Thonza> En saanut ohjeita
<ninnnu> näyttää olevan oikein win32-asennuspaketitkin sourceforgessa
<jjo> tai siis mikä se varsinainen ongelma on? tässä nyt on ainakin tehnty aika paljon oletuksia siitä miten sen voisi ratkaista.
<Thonza> Ei mitään tietoa
<mjr> thonza näyttää aika trollahtavalta myös historian perusteella
<mjr> kyselee epärelevantteja randomiuksia
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-07
<FrozenZia> Hei, onko Ubuntu Global Jam -tapahtumia buukattua missään päin Suomea?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Internet_Archive_Book_Images
<Echramath> Jännä, kaveri valitti just että siltä tippui 14.04:n päivityksessä suominäppis pois...
<Echramath> ubuntu-keyboard-finnish asennus auttoi mutta mikähän se keksi alunperinkään pudottaa?
<czr_> mul on ollu ainakin xubuntussa ibus:in kans vaihtelevasti.. ongelmia
<czr_> suurin osa selvinny sillä et tappanu koko ibus:in pois mut.. evt.
<inz> Mulla 14.04:n kanssa piti ottaa dwm:n kanssa käyttöön gnome-settings-daemon, että näppisleiska tulee oikeeks
<pesasa> Mulla oli kanssa ongelmia, mutta syypääksi (ainakin laukaisijaksi) osoittautui Logitechin langaton K400-näppis.
<pesasa> Muilla toimi hyvin, mutta tuo näppis käytti jatkuvasti US-näppiskarttaa.
<pesasa> Eli kun oli kaksi näppistä yhtä aikaa kiinni ja X:llä suomalaiset asetukset, niin toinen näppis toimi suomalaisena ja toinen jenkkinä.
<marko> oisko jollain valmista channel.conffia mikkelin alueelle että sais näkymään nuo kanavat digikortilla
<marko> miten muuten lisään tähän hexchättiin quakenetin
<Mikaela> CTRL + S
<marko> mikäs osote tonne sit lisätään kun ei vaan tunnu toimivan
<Mikaela> Minulla näyttää olevan kolme.
<Mikaela> 2014-09-07 19:39:39+0300 < *status> | irc.quakenet.org  | 6667 |     |      |
<Mikaela> 2014-09-07 19:39:39+0300 < *status> | se.quakenet.org*  | 6667 |     |      |
<Mikaela> 2014-09-07 19:39:39+0300 < *status> | irc6.quakenet.org | 6667 |     |      |
<Mikaela> (Ei SSL)
<Mikaela> Ja * tarkoittaa mihin ZNC on nyt yhdistänyt.
<Mikaela> https://www.quakenet.org/servers löytyy myös
<marko> kiitos että viitsit edes vastata lisäsin nuo 3 riviä mutta eipä yhistä
<Mikaela> Sen pitäisi kyllä yhdistää. Saatko jotakin virheilmoitusta?
<marko> hei lähtipä toimii kiitos
<Mikaela> :)
<jj--> jjepjep hullun haastavaa saada usb modeemi toimimaan, tulee vaan disconnect connectin aikana syslog yms. http://pastebin.com/x68CiSKd
<jj--> ideoita otetaan vastaan
<Mikaela> sudo apt-get instal usb-modeswitch
<Mikaela> ei muita ideoita.
<jj--> käytetty
<Mikaela> Millainen USB-modeemi ja oletko googlettanut sitä ja näkyykö komennolla "lsusb"?
<Mikaela> (nämä ttaisivat sitten olla viimeiset minun ideani)
<jj--> kyllä kyllä siis modeswitch skulaa ei siinä
<jj--> tossa on tuo syslog jossa ehkä on jotain hämärää tai on olematta
<jj--> en oo ehkä tehny vuosiin mitään näin epämielenkiintosta tämän perkeleen usb modeemin säätäminen siis huhhuh
<jj--> :d
<Mikaela> Minulta jäi paste huomaamatta.
<jj--> se on tuolla pastebin
<jj--> mut jo
<Mikaela> En ymmärrä tuota, mutta jos odotat niin joku muu osannee auttaa.
<Mikaela> (tarkoitan syslogia)
<tale> jj--: Et vastannut kun kysyttiin mikä USB-modeemi se on. Kerro myös mikä Linux.
<jj--> jees huawei e353 ubuntu 14.04
<tale> jj--: Pistä pastebiniin mitä tulee kun irrotat sen modeemin, pistät takaisin ja komennat dmesg | tail -20
<jj--> nojoo ne vaikuttaa olevan ihan ok
<jj--> se paste on helpomin sanottu ku tehty hehe ei viitti enää alkaa veivaamaan ees takasin windows ubuntu
<jj--> tuossa pistää silmään tuo unlockin aiheuttami herja ja state disabled
<jj--> nöönöö siitä vaan päivittelemään jotain sitten vissiin
<Mikaela> jj--: Onko siinä muuten pin-koodin kysely käytössä? Kokeile ottaa se pois.
<Mikaela> Linux ei siitä tykkää kovin paljon, eivätkä myöskään jotkin reitittimet.
<tale> jj--: Niin juu, PIN-koodin kysely enimmäkseen sotkee, sen kanssa ei saa mokkuloita toimimaan.
<jj--> jaajaa
<jj--> jaaaajaaa
<tale> jj--: Oletko tehnyt jotain muutoksia siihen koneeseen?
<jj--> emmää
<jj--> noh miten sen pin koodin saa sisuksiin? :D
<tale> jj--: Pistät SIM-kortin kiinni puhelimeen, otatn PIN-koodin kyselyn pois päältä, SIM-korttin takaisin mokkulaan.
<tale> jj--: Jos sinulla on Windows niin mokkulan mukana tulleella Windows-ohjelmalla pystynee myös ottamaan PIN-koodin kyseln pois käytöstä.
<jj--> kappas
<jj--> ei oo totta jos tuolla lähtee toimimaan
<jj--> tää 14.04 on ollu niin katastrofi joka suhteessa ihan niinku ois lentäny vuoteen 2008 kun mikään ei toimi oob
<jj--> tosin uudet laitteet jne jne mutta huhhhuh
<jj--> tai no "uudet"
<Kilpuri> se sim-juttu on ihan perus Linuxeissa.
<jj--> mistä seki sit johtuu että tuollainen defecti on perus? lisensseistä ehkä?
<jj--> sen kyllä vois kirjottaa mun mielestä helvetin isolla jonneki tonne ruudulle
<tale> jj--: En ymmärrä tuota virkettä.
<Kilpuri> Koska mokkuloille ei ole oikein standardia.
<Kilpuri> Koska se verkkoyhteys on joko langallinen tai WLAN
<jj--> tale: sitä että selkeä ongelma on luokkaa "perus" niin mikä tähän on syynä
<Kilpuri> Se mokkula tulkitaan langalliseksi
<tale> jj--: Mikä ongelma?
<jj--> noh pin unlock?
<tale> jj--: Joo, se kyllä voisi olla tuolla ohjeissa ekana kohtana, että ottaa PIN-koodin kyselyn pois käytöstä.
<jj--> sitten taas jos se ei ikinä toimi niin herää kysymys miks koko feature löytyy
<Kilpuri> Jos mokkuloille olisi joku standardi, niin sitten varmaankin distrossa olisi joku kohta johon laitettaisiin pin-koodi.
<tale> jj--: Eihän se PIN-koodin ja sen kysely ole Ubuntun ominaisuus, vaan sen SIM-kortin.
<jj--> tale: aivan mutta on otettu vakiotoiminllaisuudeksi ilmeisesti "perus toimimaton" ominaisuus
<jj--> noh ihan sama jos se tuolla lähtee
<Kilpuri> Niin ja jos kaikki mokkulat toimisivat samalla tavalla, niin joku olisi tehnyt palikan Linuxiin...
<Kilpuri> jj--:  pakko todeta tähän, että windowsissahan joka laitteen asennukseen tarvitaan se vekottimen mukana tullut ohjelmisto-levy
<jj--> juu
<ninnnu> Kilpuri: ..joka mokkulan tapauksessa on se mokkula itse, joka rikkoo asioita Linuxissa
<Kilpuri> Niin rikkoo niin, kun eivät ole minkään standardin mukaisia, eikä niitä voi oikein huomioida mitenkään.
<Kilpuri> tai siis voisihan niille tehdä jonkun kiertotien, mutta kun jokainen on erilainen ja siten jokainen tarvitsee omat konstinsa
<jj--> noh jäi kyllä todella paljon käyttökokemukseen toivomisen varaa :Z
<jj--> mutta hyvä että selvis kiitos!
<tale> jj--: Lähtikö se mokkula nyt toimimaan?
<jj--> testaan tässä joskus
<jj--> disabloin sen pin koodin
<jj--> ei riitä huumori enää
<jj--> sellanen fiilis että sillä lähtee jos se on kerta tunnettu ongelma ja noissa syslogeissaki näkyy herjat
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-31
<Thaurwylth> Päivää kansalle. Mie kävin tuossa vähän haastattelemassa porukkaa #ubuntu-touchilla Ubuntun tablettiasennushommista, esim. Android-laitteeseen Touch tai sitten Windows-laitteeseen duaalisti desktop-versio. Ja tiedän, että jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa menettää kaikkia oleellisesti tablettiympäristöön kuuluvia ominaisuuksia. Oletteko paljon nähneet noita erilaisia puhelin/tablettiasennuksia? Onko tuttu ...
<Thaurwylth> ... systeemi?
<Thaurwylth> Tämä siis on lähinnä semmoinen jälkikäteinen Onks kellekkään tuttu -kysymys, varsinaista teknistä neuvontaa sain jo tuolta #ubuntu-touchin puolelta.
<StockAntenna> ei taida olla
<StockAntenna> olis kyllä kiva kokeilla
<Thaurwylth> Mie ajattelin hommata tabletin ja USB-näppiksen vähän niin kuin subnotebook-käyttöön ja kokeilla Ubuntua siinä.
<Thaurwylth> Lähinnä siis siksi, että oikeasti haluaisin kannettavan, mutta haluan myös alle 10" näytön ja alle 26 cm näppiksen.
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: oon nähnyt näitä nexus 7 / nexus 10:iä, en mitään "harvinaisempia" tabletteja vaikka yhteisö on kai jonkin verran sovitellut puhelinten lisäksi tableteillekin
<Thaurwylth> Juu, noissahan se Touchi kai toimii. Kertoivat tuolla toisella kanavalla jo vähän periaatteitakin, miten se asennetaan, miten Touch toimii chrootista, se vissiin niinkus ajaa siinä rinnalla pientä Androidin virtuaalikonetta jne. Ja siinä kuulemma nykyään on semmoinen minimaalinen työpöytäymäristökin, Xmir.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta entäs oletteko nähneet Windows-tablettiin asennettua Ubuntu Desktoppia?
<Thaurwylth> Tai sama varmaan Androidiinkin, mutta Android-vehkeisiin kuulemma voi asentaa ihan Touchinkin, niin en ole varma, haluaako kukaan sen sijaan asentaa Desktoppia.
<Mirv> joo android pyörii lxc:n sisällä ja sinne wrapataan mitä nyt minimissään tarvitsee jotta on pääsy hw-kiihdytykseen yms
<Mirv> windows-tableteissa Ubuntu Desktoppia on joo näkynyt, jos tabletti on x86-rautaa niin kysehän on lähinnä vain siitä miten saa asennuksen käyntiin
<Mirv> youtube-videoissa siis olen nähnyt, eihän se kauhean hyödyllinen ole ellei sitten ole kiinteä näppäimistökin yms
<Thaurwylth> Oho, mitäs ongelmia siinä voi olla? Siis ohjauslaitteiden puutteen tiedän, mutta onko jotakin muutakin? Ja voiko sen ohjausongelman aina ratkaista USB-näppiksellä?
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: no ehkä tuo oli vähän sellänen selkärangasta tullut ajatus, mutta joo ei kai siinä periaatteessa mitään isompaa ongelmaa jos a) hw on tuettua, b) näyttö on itselle sopivan kokoinen ja c) ohjauslaitteen kelpaa omaan käyttöön
<Mirv> kyllä jokin Kiina-kauppa ihan myikin tabletteja Ubuntu desktopilla :)
<Thaurwylth> Aaaah, vanhat kunnon kiinalaiset.
<StockAntenna> eikö kosketus toimi x86-laitteissa?
<StockAntenna> unity olisi jopa käytettäviss kosketuksella
<Thaurwylth> Höm, sen toimivuutta ei kai taata. Tai siis end osaa sanoa.
<Thaurwylth> end = en
<Thaurwylth> Tai siis pikemminkin niin päin, että eikös kumminkin ole olemassa x86-Android-laitteita, no jos on ja niissä on kosketusnäyttö, niin niihin saanee kyllä Androidin päälle asennettua Ubuntu Touchin ja Ubuntu Touchissa kosketustoiminnot tietty toimivat.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta toisaalta olen juuri nyt siinä käsityksessä, että Touchiin ei saa täyttä työpöytäympäristöä, esim. Unityä.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta sitä mieltä nuo Touch-jäbät kai ainakin ovat, että jos mobiililaitteeseen on asennettu Ubuntu Desktop ja siinä on Unity, niin eivät halua ottaa virallista kantaa siihen, toimiiko mikään mobiililaitteen natiiveista toiminnoista.
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: Unity se on tableteilla/puhelimissakin, Unity 8 siis. ja Unity 8 osaa ikkunatkin, esim demovideo helmikuulta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M
<Thaurwylth> Ohop!
<Mirv> perus-desktopeilla Unity 7, "desktop-next"-kokeiluversioissa Unity 8 myös työpöydällä mutta ei taida oletukseksi tulla vieläkään
<Mirv> tossa videolla siis tabletti joka muuttuu desktop-moodiin kun hiiren kytkee BT:llä
<Thaurwylth> Oho, nyt on kova video!!1!
<anacron> toi että kytkee puhelimen näyttöön on ihan mielenkiintonen konsepti
<StockAntenna> on
<StockAntenna> puhelimen suurin heikkous on näytön pienuus
<StockAntenna> jopa nykypuhelimissa
<StockAntenna> ei niitä kotona paljoa viitsi käyttää
<anacron> toisaalta haluankin että se on pieni
<StockAntenna> niin minäkin kun kanniskelen sit
<mjr> mitähän vois keksiä kun näytön kirkkaus ei säädy hp elitebook 820:lla vaikka eventit tulee läpi (eikä säädy myöskään liukusäätimestä)
<mjr> mun 840:lla toimii
<StockAntenna> onpas elitebook-ongelmaa, mulla säätyy mutta menee automaattisesti takaisin 1 min 15 sek kuluttua täysille
<Thaurwylth> These go up to eleven.
<Tomin> kenelleköhän tästä pitäs huudella, että tapahtus jotain: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/+bug/1479267
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1479267 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "Brother MFC-L8650CDW cuts top of the page " [Undecided,New]
<Tomin> oiskohan tää sopinut paremmin tonne -tiimit-kanavalle
<Mikaela> kysyisin kanavalla #ubuntu-bugs
<Thaurwylth> Tuostapa tulikin mieleeni, pitääpä muistaa tsekata seuraavaa laitteistopäivitystä varten, vieläkö se vanha AMD-näyttökorttibugi on olemassa.
<Thaurwylth> On meinaan ihan pikkuisen fataali tuuttaus, jos ei tiedä, miten se kierretään.
<Thaurwylth> Ts. buutin jälkeen ruudulla ei näy mitään ja kaikki inputti koneeseen pitää antaa sokkona.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-01
<tjp> Päiviä. Tämähän nyt korkeintaan liippaa vähäsen Ubuntua, mutta selitykseni on, että ajan sillä irssiä. Onko kellään käytössä mitään viriviriä, jolla saa irssissä poissa ollessaan hilightatut tapahtumat lähetettyä sähköpostilla? Awayproxylla ja awaymaililla saa molemmilla privaattiviestit lähtemään mailitse, mutta ei kai hilightejä.
<tjp> fnotifylla tiedostoon ja siitä skriptillä sähköposti olis tietysti yksi
<Mikaela> minä kyselisin kanavalla #irssi
<tjp> juup, tää nyt oli auki tässä ja kovin hiljainen, niin ajattelin kysäistä
<anacron> mulla tulee hilightit xmpp:n yli
<anacron> mutta sähköpostia ei oo tarvinnu vielä viritellä koskaan
<tjp> mulla taas on enemmänkin xmpp siellä irssin takana, joten ei oikein sovellu :)
<tjp> todetaan nyt vielä, että näyttäisi onnistuneen awaymail.pl:llä muuttamalla skriptistä MSGLEVEL_PUBLIC -> MSGLEVEL_HILIGHT ja poistamalla "make sure our nick is surrounded by non-nick characters aka. someone really said our nick" -tarkistus käytöstä.
<Shadows386> umm. mikähän näppis layout on qwertz
<mjr> tais olla ranskassa tms
<Shadows386> se on azerty
<Shadows386> miksihän se laitto tuon layoutin :/ käskin kyllä finnish
<mjr> joo eiku olikin saksassa
<Shadows386> oli slovakia..
<ninnnu> Saksassa
<ninnnu> mulla on sikäläinen läppäri
<ninnnu> joskus hämää toi z
<Shadows386> jostain syystä numeroista tuli jotain random kirjaimia
<Shadows386> ja salasana kusi sen jälkeen ku vaihto suomeks :D
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-02
<Tehdastehdas> 16 GB juuriosio on täynnä: joka kerta käynnistäessä Ubuntu 14.04 valittaa, että tilaa on jäljellä enää 200MB. Käynnistin tikulta ja katsoin gpartedilla; tilaa on 1 GB. Kumpi on oikeassa, ja onko Ubuntuni seonnut, kun vie noin paljon tilaa? Ei ole paljon sovelluksia asennettuna. Mitä muuta tälle voi tehdä kuin kasvattaa juuriosiota? (apt-get autoremove --purge ja clean tehty)
<Tehdastehdas> Kotiosio on erikseen.
<mjr> oliskohan toi ero rootille varattu tila
<mjr> että gparted näyttää paljonko siellä oikeesti on vapaata ja toi käynnistysurputus kertoo paljonko sieltä voi tavallinen käyttäjä vielä käyttää
<Tehdastehdas> Ok, ja sitten: Onko 15 GB normaali Ubuntun koko?
<mjr> kyllähän siihen saa sen verran softaa asennettua...
<mjr> voi tietysti katsoa onko esim. /var/log:iin tallentunut ihan kamalasti tavaraa jos joku lokittava prosessi on villiintynyt
<mjr> ja sudo apt-get clean
<mjr> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Tehdastehdas> tehty
<Tehdastehdas> katsotaan /var/log ...
<mjr> jotenkin varmaan näkis miten paljon tilaa ihan pakettiasennukset vie koneella mutta en nyt muista enkä ehdi kaivelemaan
<Tehdastehdas> /var/log 7,8 MB
<mjr> ei siis villiintynyt
<Tehdastehdas> lib 137000 kpl, 5,3 GB
<mjr> kyllähän sinne kamaa asentuu
<ansa> jos /var/lib :ssa on noin paljon niin sitten on vähän poikkeuksellista desktopille
<Tehdastehdas> ei vaan /lib
<Tehdastehdas> usr vaikuttaa syypäältä, kun laskenta kestää...
<ansa> aika paljon 5 gigaa on /lib:llekin
<ansa> jos on kovin paljon ylimääräisiä kerneleitä asennettuna, niin /lib/modules voi räjähtää aika isoksi
<Tehdastehdas> usr 874030 kpl, 7 GB
<mjr> usrissa nyt suurin osa kaikesta softssta on
<mjr> joo voi toki tarkistaa onko kertynyt sikana kernelipaketteja
<mjr> dpkg -l |grep ^ii.*linux-image
<Tehdastehdas> noin 30 riviä
<Tehdastehdas> usr/src yli 668 000 kpl, 2,1 GB
<Thaurwylth> Kyllä mie väitän, että / koko voi nykyään olla semmoiset 20 GB. Tai siis en ainakaan ihmettelisi, jos se koko lähestyisi.
<Tehdastehdas> usr/share 168 000 kpl, 2,2 GB
<ansa>  /usr/src:ssa on varmaan headerit kaikille noille kerneleille
<Mikaela> minull on tapana laittaa / 50 GBksi
<Tehdastehdas> usr/lib 30 000 kpl, 2,5 GB
<mjr> joo ei se ihmeellistä ole
<Thaurwylth> Tai siis miulla on semmoisia vanhan koulukunnan kavereita, jotka aina suosittelevat tekemään tosi pienen /-osion. Sitten ne eivät oikein meinaa uskoa, kun niille sanoo, että edellinenkin asennus oli sitä isompi.
<Tehdastehdas> Selvä, menen siis kasvattamaan /
<Thaurwylth> Joskus aikoinaan se oli muistaakseni niin, että niiden mielestä 5 GB oli hyvä koko ja sitten kauhea hämmästely, miten voi saada 7,5 GB käsittämättömän arvokasta kullasta ja platinasta valettua kovalevytilaa kulutettua Ubuntun / osalta. Tästä on siis jo hirmu kauan aikaa.
<ansa> voi sitä kasvattaa, mutta noita vanhoja kerneleitä poistamalla varmasti vapautuu aika paljon tilaa jos siellä on headereista lähtien rojut
<Tehdastehdas> siis poistan /usr/src alkupäästä löytyviä kansioita?
<Thaurwylth> Pitäisikö ne muuten poistaa jollakin semmoisella keinolla, että GRUB hoksii etukäteen, että nämä on nyt poistettu? Nyyppärikysymys tämä, en siis tiedä tuosta asiasta tai GRUBin toiminnasta hevosen vittuakaan.
<Thaurwylth> Nimittäin ainakin kun Apt päivittelee Linux-headersia ja kumppaneita, niin siinähän samalla pyörähtää jokin asennusohjelma, joka haistelee, mitä kaikkea rojua buuttausta varten on tullut asennettua.
<Thaurwylth> Pitäisikö tämmöinen samanlainen proseduuri olla poistaessakin?
<motalb> Juu, tulee ongelmia pelkästä tiedostojen poistosta
<motalb> kokemusta on
<Tehdastehdas> miksi koko kernel-historia alunperin säästetään?
<Thaurwylth> Olisiko jokin semmoinen homma, että eihän sitä koskaan voi tietää, milloin tulee jokin fataali vika ja miten kauas taaksepäin pitää mennä, että sen saisi purkkafiksinä korjattua.
<mjr> pitäis kyl poistaa wanhat kernelit automaagisesti, tai siis olis epätyhmää verrattuna nykyiseen tilanteeseen
<Tehdastehdas> varsinkin kun / tulee täyteen, pitäisi tajuta poistaa jotain
<Thaurwylth> Eeeen osaa tuohon välttämättä yhtyä, kai sillä nykyisellä kehitysporukalla on aika hyvät syyt sille, miksi tuo toimii niin kuin toimii.
<mjr> tuossa on rimpsu joka poistaa kaikki paitsi kaksi edellistä kerneliä (lisäksi ei poista ajossaolevaa jos se onkin wanha) http://pastebin.com/dENpbLGE
<mjr> paskat on
<mjr> Mirv, onko?
<motalb> olis kyllä hienoo jos tulis joku automaattinen kernelien poisto kun juuressa tilaa enää X GB
<Tehdastehdas> Ei ole turvallista pakottaa käyttäjä skaalaamaan osiot uudelleen.
<Mirv> mjr: teoriassa joo
<Mirv> oon kyl käsittänyt että multa on hävinnyt vanhoja kerneleitä itsestäänkin 14.04 LTS:ssä jollain logiikalla, mutta voin olla väärässäkin koska siivoilen itsekin
<mjr> mäkin olen kyllä vähän epävarma meneekö niitä _jollain_ logiikalla
<motalb> en ole huomannut että lähtisi
<mjr> mut ei ole yks kerta kun on "kas, /boot täynnä" kun esim. luks-asennus
<mjr> esim. oletuksilla
<Tehdastehdas> uskallanko ajaa em. pastebin-rimpsun?
<mjr> ja sit on hauskaa
<ansa> kyllä mulla näytti jotain lähtevän apt-get autoremovella, mutta sitä ennen olin just poistanut aika monta käsin - en oikein tajua että miksi noita säästeltiin
<Tehdastehdas> tänne sillä ei tule tilaa
<ansa> joo, siis tarkoitin noita kerneleitä - siellä pitäis olla logiikka joka antaa poistaa automaattisesti noita vanhempia, mutta tuntuu että se ei oikein toimi
<Tehdastehdas> Koska tämä Lenovo W500 todennäköisesti kaatuu osion koon muuttamisen aikana, koska Linux ei osaa ohjata tuuletinta, mieluummin tekisin tilaa jotenkin muuten. Onko em. Pastebin-rimpsu liitettävissä päätteeseen sellaisenaan?
<mjr> joo
<StockAntenna> pitäskin tsekata kerneliongelman nykytila
<StockAntenna> hyvä kun muistutitte
<Thaurwylth> Mikäs kerneliongelma semmoinen?
<Thaurwylth> Olen tässä suunnittelemassa raudan päivitystä ja järjestelmän uudelleenasennusta, niin heti pelottaa kaikki tuommoinen.
<puhuri> vanhoja kerneleitä jää levylle ja jos on pieni juuriparititio niin loppuu tila jossain vaiheessa
<puhuri> ts. uuden kernelin asennuksen jälkeen ei automaattisesti poisteta vanhoja
<puhuri> joutuu käsin siivoamaan sitten, mikä ei ole ideaalinen tilanne
<Thaurwylth> Aaaa, mie luulin, että oli jokin oikeasti eri ongelma.
<StockAntenna> kerran niitä oli jotain 50
<pesasa> Ubuntun palvelinasennus on kyllä osioinnin kannalta hiukan ongelmallinen.
<pesasa> Taas tänään tuli päivityksen yhteydessä /boot täyteen, kun oli läjä vanhoja kerneleitä sun muita. Ja tuo siis asennusohjelman oletusasetuksilla.
<pesasa> apt-get autoremove auttaa, mutta kerran olen törmännyt myös tilanteeseen, jossa ei päässyt eteen eikä taakse, kun oli keskeneräisiä asennuksia. Piti käsin siirtää joku initrd.img muualle siksi aikaa, että sai keskeneräiset tehtyä ja muutaman kernelin poistettua.
<puhuri> sinänsähän ongelma on vanha, muistan kun kerran jouduin poistamaan ajossa olevan kernelin, että sain uuden asennettua
<puhuri> tämä siis ajalta ennen ubuntua kun kerneleitä vielä käänettiin ja niiden koot kasvovi hyvää kyytiä
<mjr> joo, toi on erityisen ikävää että se menee /boot-tilanpuutteesta ihan jumiin ja vaatii manuaalista interventiota
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-03
<Tehdastehdas> Juuriosio täynnä -ongelmani ratkaisu: http://pastebin.com/dENpbLGE teki 6,1 GB lisätilaa.
<Tehdastehdas> Sitten vain sivistämään Linuxia, jotta se osaisi tarvittaessa tehdä siivouksen itse.
<inz> apt-get autoremove?
<ansa> inz, jossain on / on ollut bugi että noita automaattisesti asetettuja kerneleitä ei merkata poistettaviksi
<ansa> asennettuja jopa
<Tehdastehdas> ei tehnyt mitään, eikä käyttäjää pitäisi ahdistaa siihen tilanteeseen että / täyttyy ja asiat jumiutuu
<inz> ansa, okei, mulla lähtee sillä nätisti
<Tehdastehdas> mistä käyttäjien on tarkoitus oppia tuo kikka? ei se ole unityn käynnistyessä ilmestyvässä vihjelistassa
<ansa> Tehdastehdas, ei varmasti oo tarkoitus oppia, mutta joskus nämä ei vaan toimi niinkuin pitäis
<Tehdastehdas> Pidän vain yllä asennetta, että Ubuntun on tarkoitus olla yhtä helppo kuin kuin maksulliset käyttöjärjestelmät.
<Tehdastehdas> helppo = tavallisen käyttäjän mahdollinen pitää toiminnassa vuosia
<tjp> olen ollut huomaavivani, että graafiset päivityspalikat poistelevat vanhoja kerneleitä, dist-upgrade ei automaattisesti. Voin kyllä olla väärässäkin.
<ninnnu> mun mielestä jossain vaiheessa noiden vanhojen kerneleiden olis pitäny poistua itsestään
<ninnnu> (vinkki, maksulliset käyttikset, ainakin se yleisempi niistä, on myös hyvin päteviä tuossa päivityspullistelussa. Ja niissä siivoaminen ei aina ole yhtään noin triviaalia)
<ninnnu> (t: sysadmin joka on useammankin kerran joutunu ihmettelmään levyhälyjä joissa 20G lätystä valtaosa on menny päivitys-rollback-datan säilöntään ja poistokalun asennus vaatisi myös ties millaisen tauhkan asennuksen (mm. käsialan tunnistus, ihan nyt oikeesti hei)) ja todennäköisesti rebootin. Tuoreemmat versiot (2012+) osaa kyllä asentaa tuon käkättimen ilman extroja. Mut tää ny ei liity kanavan aiheeseen)
<StockAntenna> mut totta tuo on
<StockAntenna> epävapaassa käyttiksessä näkyi ilmaantuneen ihan kybällä (sic) 5,40G kamaa ilman mitään päivityksen hyväksyntätoimia
<StockAntenna> kernelit sentään saa suht helposti pois ja homma on itsellä hallussa
<ansa> näyttäskin yhdessä virtuaalikoneessa olevan 12 asennettua kerneliä, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels :ssa on kyllä ihan oikein vain kolme uusinta merkattu säilytettäviksi
<ansa> kummasti apt-mark showauto | grep ^linux- löytää vain nuo kolme uusinta.. onkohan noita sitten aiemmin merkattu manuaalisesti asennetuiksi ettei niitä varmasti poistettais
<Tehdastehdas> Minulla on kirjoitettuna bugiraportti kernelistä, ja haluaisin panna sen jonnekin, mutta en osaa. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/enter_bug.cgi vaatii ja kysyy vaikeita ("mainline, not distribution", "pick a product") - jotain apua tähän?
<Tehdastehdas> Se bugiraportti:
<Tehdastehdas> Title:
<Tehdastehdas> Shuts down when supposed to suspend, session lost.
<Tehdastehdas> Error:
<Tehdastehdas> Kernel foolishly shuts down the computer when it overheats.
<Tehdastehdas> /var/log/kern.log
<Tehdastehdas> W500 kernel: [1448.648529] thermal thermal_zone1: critical temperature reached (100 C), shutting down
<Tehdastehdas> Consequence:
<Tehdastehdas> Shutting down destroys session in Ubuntu, Gnome, and all applications that can't remember their latest conscious state (most applications).
<Tehdastehdas> Attempted repair, failed:
<Tehdastehdas> Laptop has sleeping ability, but I can't find the setting for the kernel to make the computer sleep instead of shutting down.
<Tehdastehdas> Repair suggestions:
<Tehdastehdas> 1. Persistence of session, so that everything would reappear after the restart. (this would also make updating less disruptive)
<Tehdastehdas> 2. Do not heat the machine like crazy; speed up fans or slow down processes. (problematic Lenovo Thinkpad W500 fan on low speed right up to the fiery end)
<Tehdastehdas> 3. Put computer to sleep when it's too hot.
<Thaurwylth> Hoi muuten, tätä on varmasti käytykin läpi, anteeksi siitä, mutta minkäskokoinen swap siulla on versus muisti?
<Mikaela> minulla taitaa nykyään olla aina 4GB swappi riippumatta muistista
<Thaurwylth> Miepä heitän mutulla tällaisen: on tilanteita, joissa nukuttaminen ei onnistu, jos levyn heittovaihtomuisti ei ole vähintään 2 * RAM + vakio. Ja tämä on tiukka raja. Näin siis sanoo mutu.
<Mikaela> Tehdastehdas: mainline, not distribution, tarkoitta, että et käytä Ubuntun kerneliä vaan käännän sen itse tai lataat Ubuntu mainline reposta, jonka löydät millä tahansa hakukoneella, minulla ei selain taas vaihteeksi toimi
<Thaurwylth> Tosin onkohan miullakin jokin kernel-ongelma: koskaan en ole saanut nukutusta toimimaan pöytäkoneessa, kannettavissa kyllä.
<Mikaela> itse en ole tainnut nukutusta käytää
<Mikaela> mitkä taas ovat vaihtoehdot "pick a product"?
<Tehdastehdas> valmiustila kyllä toimii valikosta käskien
<Thaurwylth> Aaaa, no ei sitten mitään.
<Tehdastehdas> First, you must pick a product on which to enter a bug:
<Tehdastehdas> ACPI:  	Bugs related to ACPI.
<Tehdastehdas> Alternate Trees:  	Bugs against trees other than Linus' tree.
<Tehdastehdas> Backports project:  	Bugs related to the Compat and Compat-drivers trees.
<Tehdastehdas> Documentation:  	Documentation on the Linux kernel
<Tehdastehdas> Drivers:  	Bugs related to device drivers.
<Tehdastehdas> EFI:  	Extensible Firmware Interface
<Tehdastehdas> File System:  	Bugs related to file systems.
<Tehdastehdas> IO/Storage:  	Bugs related to IO.
<Tehdastehdas> Memory Management:  	Bugs related to memory management.
<Tehdastehdas> Networking:  	Bugs related to networking.
<Tehdastehdas> Other:  	Bugs against components that can not easily be classified in the other categories; such as modules and configuration.
<Tehdastehdas> Platform Specific/Hardware:  	Bugs that are platform specific.
<Tehdastehdas> Power Management:  	Bugs related to power management.
<Tehdastehdas> Process Management:  	Bugs related to process management.
<Tehdastehdas> SCSI Drivers:  	Bugs against SCSI drivers.
<Mikaela> !pastebin | Tehdastehdas
<lubotu3> Tehdastehdas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tehdastehdas> Timers:  	Bugs related to timers.
<Tehdastehdas> Tools:  	Tools and utilities
<Tehdastehdas> Tracing/Profiling:  	Tracing and profiling bugs
<Tehdastehdas> v4l‑dvb:  	Video for Linux
<Tehdastehdas> Virtualization:  	Virtualization
<Tehdastehdas> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/enter_bug.cgi
<Mikaela> jos ongelma oli ylikuumeneminen ja hätäsammutus saoisin sen olevan Power Management, vaihtoehtoisesti Drivers, mutta Power Management kuulostaa todennäköisemmältä
<Mikaela> jos et vielä löytänyt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Tehdastehdas> todennäköisesti en osaa asentaa, ja jos Ubuntussa ongelma on pysynyt samana 4 vuotta, voiko tuolla mainline vaihtamisella nyt olla jotakin merkitystä?
<Mikaela> voi, koska vika voi olla jossakin mitä Ubuntu tekee eritavalla kuin mainline ja koko bugia ei ehkä ole olemassakaan mainlinessä
<Tehdastehdas> miksen siis raportoisi sinne, minne Ubuntun ongelmat raportoidaan?
<Mikaela> koska käytät Ubuntua voisi olla hyvä raportoida sinne. Ohjeet on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Ai sinä jaksat edelleen tapella?
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Hyvä niin, koska minusta tuntuu, että thinkpadini akkujen ennenaikainen kuoleentuminen johtuu tuosta ylikuumentumisesta.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Minä en nyt oikein pääse keskittymään asiaan kun on näpit kurassa-hommia ohjelmassa.
<Tehdastehdas> Onhan tässä bugissa toiminnassa kolme käyttöjärjestelmän virhettä tai puutetta (jotka luettelin yllä englanniksi numeroituna 1-3), ja korjattavahan ne on
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Pistä tänne sitten linkit niihin bugiraportteihin niin osallistun ainakin äänestämällä niitä.
<Tehdastehdas> Jep. (akun ylikuumeneminen voi sytyttää tulipalon - tuurilla ollaan menty)
<Tehdastehdas> Seurasin ohjetta ja ajoin "ubuntu-bug" (käynnistyi Apport), joka heti kysyy vaikeita selittämättä mitä nämä vaihtoehdot tarkoittavat ja mikä minun pitäisi valita: dist-upgrade, release-upgrade, ubuntu-release-upgrader . Muut vaihtoehdot ovat selvästi vääriä, ja other ei toimi.
<Mikaela> Tehdastehdas: minä ajaisin "ubuntu-bug kernel"
<Mikaela> koska tiedät, että ongelma on varmasti paketissa "kernel"
<Tehdastehdas> Sammui sanoen "Raportti liittyy pakettiin, jota ei ole asennettu"
<Tomin> Thaurwylth: sitä hibernaten kuvan kokoa voi yrittää säätää: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management/Suspend_and_hibernate#About_swap_partition.2Ffile_size
<Mikaela> onkohan se sittenkin "kernel-common"
<Mikaela> ei, "kernel-image" -höpöhöpö, mutta ehkä apport ymmärtää
<Tehdastehdas> eivät toimineet, mutta en käyttänyt -jotain
<Tehdastehdas> (miksi graafinen sovellus vaatii komentorivimääreitä?)
<Thaurwylth> juma___Leissön!
<Thaurwylth> Enpäs tiennyt tuommoista.
<Thaurwylth> Tosin mitähän silloin tapahtuu, jos tuo on säädetty vaikka neljään gigaan, swapin koko on todellisuudessa myös neljä gigaa ja session aikana RAMmista on varattu vaikka kymmenen gigaa? Ei kai se nyt niin voi mennä, että se sessio palautuu täysin kivuitta?
<Thaurwylth> Tuossa siis on tuo it will try to suspend anyway using the smallest image possible.
<Tehdastehdas> "ubuntu-bug linux" on toimiva vaihtoehto, mutta se ei kysy mitään muuta kuin "lähetetäänkö raportti?". Minne kirjoitan raporttini?
<StockAntenna> Muropaketissa oli uutinen ekasta nestejäähdytteisestä kannettavasta, ehkä se jaksais niellä Ubuntunkin lämmöt siinä missä pelien:)?
<Tomin> Thaurwylth: jaa-a, eipä tuolla ytimen dokumentaatiossakaan mitään tuosta sanota tai en ainakaan löytänyt, mutta varmaan se ei sitten onnistu. en tiiä voisko se jotenkin tappaa niitä muistinnälkäisimpiä tai jotain, en tiiä
<Tehdastehdas> Tai sitten voisi yksinkertaisesti panna tuulettimen pyörimään kovempaa, mitä Linux ei osaa tässä Lenovo W500:ssa.
<Tomin> Thaurwylth: itse olen tehnyt läppäreihin muisti + vähän ylimäärästä kokoisen swapin ja pöytäkoneissa jättänyt pois, enkä sitten vaan käytä ollenkaan hibernatea. sillon se yleensä toimii, paitsi että joku bugi tuli XPS:ään ja nyt ei taas oo toiminut palautuminen vähään aikaan (jää mustaan ruutuun), pitäs selvittää se
<Thaurwylth> Ohop, toivottavasti selviää.
<Tehdastehdas> elias_a, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1491797
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1491797 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shuts down when supposed to suspend as a reaction to self-caused overheat, session lost" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Komppaan, kuten varmaan huomasit.
<Echramath> Olisikohan mahdollista saada laajaan levitykseen suomeen tarkoitettu versio uudesta suomalaisesta näppäimistöasettelusta...
<Tomin> mitä tarkoitat? mikä uusi suomalainen näppäimistöasettelu?
<Echramath> Virallisesti SFS 5966
<Echramath> Mutta mää en tajua miksi tässä on alt-gr-merkintöjä ihmekirjaimille mutta sitten hattu-kirjaimet (joita käytetään suomen kielessä) on niin hankalia ettei niitä kukaan käytä
<Tomin> eli haluat jonkun muunnoksen tuosta?
<Echramath> ß ja ʒ voitaneen uhrata...
<Echramath> Kai mun pitää vain oppia kirjoittamaan tällä
<Tomin> omia asetteluita pysty kyllä lisäämään, mutta pakettienhallinta tuppaa joskus vähän sotkemaan.
<Tomin> itse käytän DAS-asettelua ja joudun aina ajamaan asennusskrptin uudestaan, jos pakettienhallinta kirjoittaa sen yli
<Echramath> Ŝostakovitš ei arvosta
<StockAntenna> olispa vielä näppis mikä näyttäis noi
<Thaurwylth> Eikös hattu ole jotenkin täysin käänteinen nimitys hasekille? Mie ainakin heti luulin, että kyse on sîrkûmflêksîllîsîstä vokaaleista, joita nyt tokikaan ei suomessa käytetä.
<rhkfin_> Tomin: DAS, jee! kuin pitkään olet käyttänyt, kokemuksia, suosituksia? Oppimisen hankaluus?
<rhkfin_> Mä oon pitkään leikitellyt ajatuksella opetella toinen layout mutta jäänyt tekemättä
<rhkfin_> Tomin: ootkin näköjään tossa DAS:ssa mukana enmmäknin kuin pelkkänä käyttäjänä :)
<Tomin> oon käyttänyt jo varmaan lähemmäs pari vuotta
<Tomin> joo no pari skriptiä joskus vääntäny ;)
<Tomin> kyllä se jo parin kuukauden jälkeen alkaa sujua ja nykyään sitä käyttää mielummin kuin qwertyä
<rhkfin_> jee
<Tomin> paitsi ohjelmoin edelleen qwertyllä, koska siinä tarvitsee paljon erikoismerkkejä
<Tomin> kännykässä (Jolla) käytän sitä myös, mutta tablettiin (Nexus 7) en ole vielä laittanut, lähinnä sen takia, ettei Androidin vakionäppikseen taida olla kovin helppoa (ainakaan roottaamatta) ole lisätä asetteluja
<Tomin> tapaan laittaa asettelun vaihdon Scroll Lock -näppäimeen ja sitten sen valon osoittamaan käytössä olevaa asettelua
<rhkfin_> jee
<StockAntenna> 17 kerneliä
<Thaurwylth> Saattans sjutton!
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-04
<Tehdastehdas> Hauskaa vääntöä koneen ylikuumenemisesta - voisimmeko välttää kernelin parantamisen syyttämällä tavallista läppärirautaa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1491797
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1491797 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shuts down when supposed to suspend as a reaction to self-caused overheat, session lost" [High,In progress]
<Tomin> Tehdastehdas: oon kyllä samaa mieltä, että kannattas noi lämpötahnat vaihtaa. Jos siinä välissa on ongelmaa, niin mikään jäähdytin ei pysty sitä suoritinta pitämään viileänä.
<Tomin> voisin ehkä tehdä saman omalle thinkpadilleni (T61), tuskin olisi huono idea
<elias_a> Tomin: Olen toista mieltä. Ei se ongelma siitä johdu.
<elias_a> Se ongelma johtuu siitä, että uusien thinkpadien lämmönhallinta on epästandardi ja linux ei vaan osaa sitä.
<Tomin> jaa, mie oon kyllä tuon bugiraportin kommenttien perusteella sitä mieltä, että tossa ongelma on juurikin siinä välissä, koska jos jo pienellä kuormalla lämmöt nousee, niin joku on vikana
<elias_a> Jos epäilyttää, suosittelen ajamaan winhotuksella jonkin stressitestin.
<elias_a> Tomin: Ole vain, mutta olet väärässä. :)
<Tomin> selvä
<Tomin> :D
<Tomin> miun thinkpadissähän ei ole muuta ongelmaa, kuin että se on aika lämmin
<Tomin> ei siis sammuile (ainakaan vielä)
<Tomin> ja nuo tahnat eivät ole ikuisia, joten kyllä niitä pitää joskus vaihtaa
<elias_a> Näitä bugiraportteja on aika paljon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elias_a> Tomin: Mistä tiedät että siellä on tahna eikä tarra?
<Tomin> en tiedäkään, mutta eikö ne tarratkin kulu?
<elias_a> Juu. Vähän samalla tavalla kuin ratakisko.
<Tomin> jaha, noh ehkä sitten kannattaa jättää thinkpadit kauppaan ja ostaa jotain muuta
<elias_a> http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/Infineon-AN2002_12_Aging_stability_heatconducting_paste-AN-v1.0-en.pdf?fileId=db3a304412b407950112b40eed2e12cd
<elias_a> Tomin: Eipä ole thinkpadeille korviketta.
<elias_a> Dellin tapilliset koneet on ihan kuraa verrattuna thinkpadeihin.
<teprrr> t4xx-sarjan thinkpädien pädi on täyttä kuraa
<teprrr> itkettää
<elias_a> teprrr: Mikä "pädi"?
<Tehdastehdas> Tomin, lämmönjohtotahna kuivuu tähän kuntoon miljoonissa koneissa, ja Linux-kernel haaskaa lukuisat mahdollisuutensa estää käyttäjän istunnon tuhoutuminen sen takia. Linux-kernelin parantaminen on helpompaa kuin miljoonien läppäreiden lämmönjohtotahnan vaihtaminen.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Ja aiheellisempaa.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Kaikkiaan tuossa bugin keskustelussa paistaa taas läpi perusongelma: bugiin vastaa sääntöuskovainen fakki-idiootti, joka ehdottaa kaikkea muuta paitsi vian korjaamista.
<Tomin> testasitteko miten käy, jos tuulettimen pakottaa täysille?
<Tomin> järjestelmä on kokonaisuus
<Tehdastehdas> Joitakin vuosia sitten yritin, mutta ei mennyt täysille jostakin syystä. Voisin taas kokeilla, mutta miksei kernel kokeile, kun kerran osaa ja tietää lämpötilan
<Tomin> mutta toi tuuletin ei pyöri tarpeeksi kovasti on helppo testata, jos sen saa pakotettua täysille
<Tehdastehdas> uskoin muiden kokeilemia lukemia osoitteessa http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<elias_a> Tomin: Onko sulla lueton ymmärtämisessä ongelmia?
<elias_a> Luetun...
<Tomin> öö?
<elias_a> Tomin: Noista kahdesta bugiraportista käy ilmi se, että sen tuulettimen pakottaminen täysille ei onnistu. Se on osa tuota bugia.
<Tomin> tuo disengaged ei toimi vai?
<Tomin> hmm, niin tossa 751689
<Tomin> joo, siellä sitä näkyy testatun
<Tomin> nähtävästi lenovon pitäs korjata laiteohjelmistonsa sit
<elias_a> Kyse on siitä, että se toteutus ei ole standardi.
<Tomin> miten se vaikuttaa?
<elias_a> Mikä tahansa korjausyritys, joka pitää sisällään oletuksen siitä, että toteutus on standardi epäonnistuu tästä syystä väistämättä.
<Tomin> millä tavalla se ei ole standardi? siksikö, että laiteohjemisto säätää tuulettimen?
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Liittyy asiaan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/linux-power-regression-overheating-problem-on-thinkpad-fixed
<elias_a> Tomin: Sandy bridgen ACPI-toteutus poikkeaa jonkin verran muista/aiemmista. Tuo ongelma ymmärtääkseni palautuu siihen.
<Tomin> tiedän, että se eroaa, koska silloin esiteltiin "power gating" ja prossua voidaan "nukuttaa" kun sitä ei edes hetkellisesti kaivata (joo, ei ollut kovin oikeita ja teknisiä termejä nyt)
<Tomin> T61 purettu ja kasattu, katotaan miten lämpeää nyt (miun "ammattitaidosta" riippuu aika paljon tietysti)
<Tomin> mutta voihan se olla, että tuo BIOSin/thinkpad-acpin tuulettimenohjaus vois toimia fiksumminkin
<Tomin> sitäkin pitäs vähän miettiä miksi tuota disengaged-tilaa ei sitten käytetä nykyisellään
<Tomin> tahnalta tuo tavara tuolla koneessa muuten näytti, paitsi piirisarjan päällä oli vähän omituista tavaraa ja omituisen paljon
<Tomin> ja tää on siis ostettu muutama vuosi sitten kannettavia kunnostavalta firmalta, että ei välttämättä ollu alkuperäset tahnat
<Tomin> mutta se mistä tää keskustelu lähti, niin noiden tulosten perusteella miustakin kuulostas loogiselta, että raportin tietokoneen jäähdytyksessä on myös laitetasolla jotain pielessä, koska lämpötilat ovat niin kovat (70°C) myös kevyessä rasituksessa
<teprrr> elias_a, touchpädi siis
<teprrr> ennen (ja uusimassa sarjassa taas) oli fyysiset näppäimet siinä. 4xx:ssä on "clickpad"
<Tomin> se ei poista sitä mahdollisuutta etteikö se tuulettimen ohjaus voisi toimi paremminkin, mutta sitä on (minun) mielestäni aika turha selvittää, jos koneessa on isompia ongelmia
<Tomin> T61 on nyt idlessä työpöydällä, prossu on noin 50°C ja tuuletin ei pyöri
<Tomin> no nyt alko pyöriä ja laitoin myös asentamaan päivityksiä
<Tomin> lämmöt ei oo noussu, tuuletin vajaa 3000 rpm
<anacron> just sain tällä viikolla thinkpadin
<anacron> ei oo kyllä ikinä ollu linuxin kanssa näin helppoa
<Tomin> h264 (1080p) yle areenasta, lähmpötilat noin 65°C (kävi kyllä aiemmin 75°C en tiiä miksi) ja tuuletin noin 3300 rpm, pitää kokeilla myöhemmin cpuburnia
<Tomin> (ja video oli tietysti 720p, koska areena :P)
<Tomin> pistin kaksi burnP6:sta pyörimään ja annoin lämpöjen nousta, siinä vaiheessa kun sano, että 99°C suljin nuo ja tuuletin pyöri 3700 rpm
<Tomin> pitää kattoa miten vaikuttaa jos pakottaa tuulettimet täysille
<Thaurwylth> Ei liity mitenkään mihinkään, mutta mitä tarkoittaa 1080p 720p video?
<Thaurwylth> Elementin koko on 1080p ja sen sisällä näkyy 720p video...?
<Tomin> ei vaan se video on 720p, luulin aluksi että se olisi ollut 1080p, mutta ei tietenkään ole, kun ei sellaista Areenasta saa
<Thaurwylth> Asia OK!
<Tomin> ja en rupea väittämään, etteikö sitä tuuletinta voisi ohjata fiksumminkin, mutta olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä, että siellä voi olla jotain ongelmaa jäähdyttimen ja prosessorin välisessä "lämpöyhteydessä" (anteeksi, aivot vähän jäässä, yritän kirjoittaa kelalle selitystä, kun eivät ymmärrä asioita...)
<Tomin> höh, echo: kirjoitusvirhe: Virheellinen argumentti
<Tomin> aa, level unohtu
<Tomin> mutta virhettä ilmottaa silti...
<Tomin> jaa, pitäs salliakin toi ensin
<Tomin> heh, pistin disengaged niin tuulettimen rpm pysähty lukuun 3585 rpm ja mutta kuulostas kyllä siltä että nousi vielä senkin jälkeen ihan jonkin verran eli ei taida anturi osata mitata
<Tomin> ehkä ihan hyväkin, jos tuota tuuletinta ei ole tarkoitettu sellaisille nopeuksille
<Tomin> ahaa, nyt nous yli 4700 rpm
<Thaurwylth> Rön rön.
<Tomin> no nyt pyörii tuuletin vajaat 4800 rpm, ajossa kaksi BurnP6:sta ja lämmöt nousee
<Tomin> kannattaa toki muistaa, että cpuburn on suunniteltu lämmittämään prosessoria mahdollisimman paljon eikä vastaa mitään todellista käyttötilannetta
<Tomin> mutta sillä on ihan hyvä testata jäähdytystä
<Tomin> onko joku muuten kokeillut mikä on tuulettimen maksiminopeus mihin se automaattisesti nostetaan Windowsilla? luottaako sekin tuohon laiteohjelmistoon}
<Tomin> s/}/?
<Tomin> nyt on ollut jo jonkin aikaa 87°C, mutta eiköhän se vielä tuostakin nouse
<Tomin> tuossa selitys miksi ei lukenut sitä tuulettimen nopeutta välillä: "For some reason, the embedded controller may stop updating the tachometer registers while entering or exiting disengaged mode in some ThinkPad firmware versions"
<Tomin> veikkaanpa, että lenovolle tuo disengaged on jokin ei tuettu tila, jota ei sitten normaalisti myöskään käytetä eli ajatellaan, että sen 7-tilan pitäisi riittää
<Tomin> nyt 89°M
<Tomin> s/M/C
<Tomin> eipä menny yli 90°C nyt (vaihteli noiden kahden välillä), taidan olla kiusannut tuota yhdelle illalle tarpeeksi
<Tomin> sammutin cpuburnit ja pistin auto:n päälle, aika äkkiä tippu lämpötilat 50°C eli ihan normaalisti tuntuu kuitenkin toimivan
<Tomin> ja tolla disengaged-tilalla näkyy olevan vaikutusta tuohon tuulettimen nopeuden lukemiseen, en tiedä miksi eivät ole laiteohjelmistossa käyttäneet sitä sitten
<Tomin> joo, tää oli miun puolesta tässä, käyttäkää näitä tuloksia miten haluatte
<Tehdastehdas> Oli mielenkiintoinen testi.
<elias_a> Tomin: T61 on niin vanha että siinä ei ole kyseessä olevaa ongelmaa.
<elias_a> Tomin: Mullakin on pojalla T61 käytössä ja siinä pysyy lämmöt kurissa teki mitä teki.
<Tekno_> mul on t61 kans
<Tekno_> mist puhutte
<elias_a> Lämmöistä.
<Tekno_> ok
<elias_a> Lue loki.
<Tehdastehdas_> mitäs kun "echo level 7 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan" palauttaa "bash: /proc/acpi/ibm/fan: Lupa evätty"
<Tehdastehdas_> ja sudotettuna sama juttu
<Tomin> koska "sudotit" sen echon
<Tomin> echo level 7 |sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<Tomin> elias_a: no luulenpa, että sitten canonicalilla ei ole töissä porukkaa, joka osaisi tuon jutun ratkaista
<Tomin> muutenkin niillä vähän mitään raudan/ytimen asiantuntijoita
<Tehdastehdas_> Tuuletin disengaged toimii Lenovo W500 - enpä ole tuota ääntä ikinä kuullut
<Tomin> olinpas epäselvä, siis kun kirjoittaa sudo echo jotain >> jonnekin, niin tuo sudo ulottuu vain tuohon echo-komentoon. ohjausmerkin tulkitsee komentotulkki ja se toimii edelleen käyttän oikeuksin
<elias_a> Tomin: Tuossa olet oikeassa. Ubuntu on tosin niin iso distro, että jos sen devaajat rutisevat jotain kernelin kehittäjien suuntaan, asioille tehdään jotain.
<Tomin> se voi olla
<Thaurwylth> Toimivatko muuten AMD lanseeraamat uudet aivan käsittämättömän kuulit prosessointi- ja muistinhallintaominaisuudet jo ihan pakasta uusimmissa kerneleissä / Ubuntun alla pyörivissä tunkeissa?
<Tekno_> tunkeissa
<Thaurwylth> Sellaisen huhun taisin kuulla, että jonkin ominaisuuden suhteen saavutettiin jokin virstanpylväs tuossa keväällä 2015, siis Linux-kernelissä.
<Thaurwylth> HSA Heterogeneous System Architecture on se AMD homma, siitä HMA tuli uutisen mukaan käyttöön 3.19 Linux kernel mainlinessä. Sitä muistelin.
<Thaurwylth> Oli muuten HMM.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta joo, jos jollakulla on hyvä kokonaiskuva noiden HSA näppärien tai kankeiden lisäominaisuuksien käytettävyydestä Linux-puolella, niin saa kertoa. Tietysti erityisesti Ubuntussa, mutta osahan tuosta on kai Ubuntusta riippumatonta hommaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-05
<Tehdastehdas_> Bugin hoitaja jätti hanskat naulaan ilmoittaen että bugi on Lenovon vastuulla, ei Linuxin, vaikka kernelpäivitykset olisi huomattavasti helpompi saada jakeluun kuin asennuttaa bios-päivitykset kaikkiin ongelmallisiin Lenovo-läppäreihin     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1491797
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1491797 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shuts down when supposed to suspend as a reaction to self-caused overheat, session lost" [High,Incomplete]
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Masinoidaanpa sinne paljon ääniä.
<elias_a> Voin iltapäivällä aloittaa masinoinnin.
<Tehdastehdas_> jeh
<elias_a> Ja ei tässä ole vielä sanottu kaikkea. Kyse on siitä, että kernel ei lue sitä acpi:a oikein.
<elias_a> Mulla ei ainakaan.
<elias_a> Ja siitä syystä edes se täysillä pyörittäminen ei toimi.
<ninnnu> "The fact that ACPI was designed by a group of monkeys high on LSD, and is some of the worst designs in the industry obviously makes running it at any point pretty damn ugly. " --Torvalds
<anacron> Tehdastehdas_: nii no toi on vähän tollasta valtataistelua
<anacron> jos lenovon annetaan perseillä niin ne tekee niin jatkossakin
<ninnnu> Kyllä devit on ihan oikeutettuja kettuilemaan laitevalmistajille jos laitevalmistajat tekee kakkaa
<anacron> se on kans tärkeetä nähdä et onko ne valmiita tekemään korjauksia
<ninnnu> Lenovot on kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa elämää ollut melko hyvässä suosiossa, mutta kyllä sen raudan laatu on laskenut
<ninnnu> tosin viimeisin tai toisiksviimeisin Thinkpad oli taas ihan kelpo tuote ainakin paperilla
<jjo> On niissä samaan aikaan sit hinnatkin laskeneet ja valtaosa ihmisistä ostaa mieluummin halpaa kuin hyvää
<anacron> nii no siks just laitetaankin koville koska lenovo on saanu jo sen suosion linux käyttäjien keskuudessa, mut niiden pitää myös pitää siitä laadusta kiinni
<jjo> Eli bisnesmielessä luulisi suunnan olevan ihan oikea
<anacron> se on kyll totta et hinnat tippunu
<puhuri> nyt kyllä ihmetyttää. Huawei-mokkula kiinni, näkyy usb id:nä 12d1:14fe mutta ei suostu vaihtamaan cdrom-tilasta modeemiksi.
<puhuri> Mokkula irti, wlan-jako kännykästä, mokkula kiinni - mobiililaajaksista näkuvissä (ID 12d1:1506)
<puhuri> eli mokkula ei toimi, jos ei ole nettiyhteyttä
<puhuri> tai siis ei tunnistu, sen jälkeen kyllä voi kännykän wlanin sulkea
<elias_a> Merkillistä kerrassaan.
<elias_a> HTTP joke of the day: hls.ted.com/satisfaction
<Echramath> No puuttuu
<elias_a> No, puuttukoon.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-06
<Tehdastehdas_> anacron, eihän tämä Lenovo-käyttäjien rankaisu Lenovon tekemästä virheestä vaikuta Lenovoon mitenkään. Kun koneeni kaatuu kotiteatterissani kesken bluray-elokuvan 6 kaverin yleisöllä, yleisö toteaa turhautuneena "Linux.". Kun yritän väittää vastaan "Lenovo!", yleisö toteaa kiperästi "Ei Windows kaatuile näin." ja voittaa väittelyn.
<Tehdastehdas_> En voi käsittää miten tuulettimen paneminen täysille käyttämällä hyvin tunnettua disengaged-tilaa voi olla niin jättimäinen kardinaalimunaus, että Linux-yhteisö mieluummin antaa koneiden kaatuilla ja litiumakkujen syttyä tuleen ylikuumuudesta kuin yksinkertaisesti korjaisi ongelman Lenovo-käyttäjille.
<Tehdastehdas_> Toinen mitä en voi käsittää, on että ylikuumuessa on pakko tehdä 8 sekuntia kestävä istunnon tuhoava koneen sammutus, kun ehdottamani 1 sekunnin kestävä nukkumaan meno ajaisi saman asian paljon vähemmällä vahingolla, mutta on jotenkin niin "aivan väärä" ratkaisu, että sitä ei voi tehdä.
<Mikaela> kokeilitko koskaan sitä mainlinebuildia ja teitkö bugiraporttia suoraan kernelille?
<ninnnu> Sammuttaminen onnistuu ~aina ja se on hallittu, eli dataa ei katoa samalla tavalla kuin persiilleen menny suspend. Suspendin toimivuus on vähän niin ja näin, riippuen tähtien asennosta ja valmistajasta. Palataan kohtaan "ACPI on suunniteltu sienissä". Ja mä kehtaisin väittää että siinä vaiheessa kun CPU/GPU hakkaa 80-90C niin BIOS tappaa siinä vaiheessa sähköt, ja vaikka CPU:n lämpö olis 90 niin akku on sen verran kaukana ettei ...
<ninnnu> ... sen lämpö oo lähelläkään syttymistä.
<Tehdastehdas_> kokeilin mainlinen, enkä osaa tehdä muita bugiraportteja kuin tuon
<Tehdastehdas_> akut ovat mystisesti lyhytikäisiä näissä sormia polttelevissa koneissa, joten eiköhän sielläkin ole kuuma
<ninnnu> voi olla
<Mikaela> ja sillä tapahtuu se sama? olikohan se nyt bugzilla.kernel.org, eihän sitä tiedä jos ne ymmärtävät paremmin kuin Ubuntun kernel-tiimi
<Tehdastehdas_> Jos kerran on tarkoitus rankaista Lenovoa eikä käyttäjiä, niin miksei tällaisen kaatumisen jälkeen näytetä ilmoitusta, jossa kehotetaan käyttäjää lähettämään Lenovolle toivomus bios-päivityksestä? Nyt käyttäjä ei saa mitään muuta tietoa kuin "Lenovo + Linux = kaatuilee, polttelee sormia". Ei sen perusteella tapahdu muuta kuin Windows tilalle, tai kone myyntiin ja eri mallinen tilalle (ei välttämättä
<Tehdastehdas_> edes eri merkkinen). Todella tehotonta viestintää Lenovon suuntaan.
<Tehdastehdas_> Bios tappaa sähköt vähän yli 100 C, on usein käynyt niinkin.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Kai olet huomannut sen yhden haamuprosessin, joka ilmestyy jarruttamaan prosun toimintaa?
<Tehdastehdas_> en - thermald'ko?
<elias_a> Ootas - mikäs sen nimi nyt olikaan.
<Tehdastehdas_> sehän tuolla bugiraportissa todettiin että käytännössä prossua ei jarruteta lämmön perusteella
<elias_a> Ei se pidä paikkaansa.
<elias_a> Mikä hemmetti se nyt oli...
<elias_a> Kuumentelenpa konetta ja katson.
<Tehdastehdas_> cpufreq-info -w   ei pidä paikkaansa?
<StockAntenna>  Suspendin toimivuus on vähän niin ja näin, riippuen
<StockAntenna>                 tähtien asennosta ja valmistajasta.
<StockAntenna> toikin on valitettavasti nykyään vapaiden käyttisten ongelma, wintelissä pelaa melko täydellisesti
<StockAntenna> softat tietysti voivat sekoilla halunsa mukaan suspendiin joutuessaan
<StockAntenna> mulla tuntuis toi pelaavan varsin hyvin Ubuntussakin
<Tehdastehdas_> Jos kyseisessä koneessa ja asennuksessa suspend on testattu toimivaksi, ja käyttäjä ilmoittaa että biosin ylilämpökaato toimii, ja käyttäjä haluaa ylikuumenemistilanteessa suspendin sammutuksen tilalle, eikö olisi silloin jo aika vaihtaa suspendiin?
<StockAntenna> niin kai
<StockAntenna> en ole saanut koskaan Ubuntua ylikuumentamaan konetta
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Sulla ei vain ole sitten tarpeeksi vaativaa käyttöä. :)
<Tehdastehdas_> Ehkä bugi ei koske sitä konetyyppiä, mutta kokeile toki panna kaikki ytimet 100 % kuormitukselle vaikkapa pyörittämällä useampaa elokuvaa samaan aikaan. Jos haluat realistisemman kuormitustilanteen, pane Hugin panorama creator koostamaan 20 valokuvasta yksi kuva.
<elias_a> Mulla on nyt DVD:n luominen ja siihen liittyvä videon konvertointi käynnissä
<ninnnu> kun minä olin nuori niin piin laskenta oli suosittu kuormittaja
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Ei sitä haamuprosessia enää tulekaan. Se on vissiin korjattu.
<ninnnu> Ei ainakaan lopu tekeminen vahingossa kesken
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Siinä oli ideana se, että Intelin prosuille syötettiin "tehtäviä", jotka oikeasti olivat vain odottamista.
<Tehdastehdas_> ymmärrän, ja se olisi toimiva paikkaus toimimattomaan thermald:iin (samoin kuin tuulettimen paneminen täysille...)
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Tuo potkaisiin käyntiin tietyssä lämpötilassa. Mun thinkpadin kohdalla ongelma oli ACPI:n kummallisuuksien takia se, että ne prosessit jäivät sinne roikkumaan koska prosun lämpötilasta ei saatu oikeaa tietoa.
<StockAntenna> testasin ex-duuniläppärilläs sattumalta lämpökäytöstä boincilla kk sitten ennen kuin vievät leasingkoneen pois
<StockAntenna> laitoin Upuntun ja huudatin jopa 90-100% käytöllä, kyllä se aika kuuma oli enkä uskaltanut jättää sitä yksin yli 80% asetuksella kun prossun lämmöt oli jotain 80-95°C
<StockAntenna> muttei sammunut sekään
<elias_a> No kyllä se sammuu jos antaa sille prosutehoja.
<elias_a> Mikä läppäri?
<StockAntenna> HP 2560p
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Minä itse asiassa juttelin tällä kanavalla noista lämpöasioista muutama viikko/kuukausi sitten.
<StockAntenna> tuuletin huuti täysillä noilla 80-90% asetuksilla koko ajan
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Kun tämä logitetaan julkisesti, kurkkaile sieltä mitä murisin ja sain selville.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Minusta tämä juttu on mielenkiintoinen sosiologinen kokeilu myöskin.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Mielenkiintoisinta tässä on se, miten saadaan kaikkitietävä devaaja muuttamaan mieltään ja miten se tapahtuu.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Mulla on lisäksi tässä käytössä 2 mitä ilmeisimmin lämpöihin kuollutta thinkpadin akkua.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Jos molemmissa on prosua lähinnä oleva kenno kuollut, se on aika vahva viite siihen suuntaan että akutkin tilttaavat lämpöjen takia.
<elias_a> Nyt muihin puuhiin - palataan!
<Tehdastehdas_> Joo, devaajan touhu on vähän kuin "rattijuoppouden rajan pudottaminen 0:aan lähettää kansalle viestin siitä että yli 0,5 promillen humalassa autoilu on ei ole hyväksyttyä".
<Tehdastehdas_> "käyttäjien Lenovo-koneiden ylikuumentaminen ja kaataminen lähettää Lenovolle viestin siitä että acpi:n tyriminen ei ole hyväksyttyä".
<StockAntenna> liekö lenovolla intoa palvella marginaalista vapaakäyttisväkeä
<ninnnu> voisi jättää palvelematta kans jos sieltä tulee sit kans Linuxeille jännittäviä rootkitteja ja muita kotiin soittajia
<Tehdastehdas_> mitä tietoa Lenovolle menee?
<ninnnu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfish
<ninnnu> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/12/lenovo_firmware_nasty/
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Kworker oli sen haamuprosessin nimi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Paljonkos sun thinkpadin flekti ottaa kierroksia disengaged-moodissa?
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Mulla tuollainen 6090 RPM.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Kun lukitsee prosun kellotaajuuden 2,4 Ghz:iin ja tekee videomuunnosta prosun kaikilla ytimillä täysillä kuormittaen, disengaged-moodi riittää pitämään prosun nippa nappa alle sadan.
<elias_a> 97-98 astetta mennään.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Oletko törmännyt jo tähän? http://www.instructables.com/id/Fix-a-Thinkpad-T400s-Thermal-Issues-Once-and-For-/
<Mikaela> en varmaan itse uskaltaisi tuollaiseen ja tuo ei minusta korjaa ubuntun (minulle on yhä epäselvää, onko sitä upstreamissa, pitäisi kai luka keskustelua tarkemmin) kernelin jos se ei osaa hallita tuuletinta
<elias_a> Mikaela: Olet oikeassa.
<Mikaela> tai älkää välittäkö, tuossa ilmeisesti tehdään paljonkin kaikenlaista
<elias_a> Mikaela: Toisaalta on kyllä niinkin, että jos tämä minun koneeni nippa nappa pysyy alle 100 asteen kriittisen rajan, kun tuuletin on komennettu disengaged-moodiin, jossain on vikaa.
<elias_a> Ja vikahan on silloin jäähdytyskapasiteetin puutteessa.
<elias_a> Disengaged-moodi siis pyörittää tuuletinta niin täysillä kuin se vain voi pyöriä. Normaalisti sitä ei pysty edes komentamaan noin koville kierroksille.
<elias_a> Eli vikaa on siellä, täällä ja tuolla.... :/
<Tehdastehdas_> Mikaela, on upstreamissa, koska kokeilin 4.2.0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1491797/comments/7
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1491797 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shuts down when supposed to suspend as a reaction to self-caused overheat, session lost" [High,Incomplete]
<Mikaela> siitä mainlinesta?
<Tehdastehdas_> elias_a, minulla disengaged -> 4700 rpm, ja sillä yksin lämmöt 84 C 100 % kuormalla, eli on täysin korjattavissa Linuxilla
<Tehdastehdas_> tuolta hain: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2-unstable/
<Mikaela> ok
<Tehdastehdas_> Ongelma on pysynyt samana vuodesta 2011. Tässä on wanha bugiraportti eri koneesta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Tomin> elias_a: niin nuo intel ips -ajurin ongelmat koskee vain uudempia Intelin suorittimia, joissa on näytönohjain, sitä ilmeisesti tarkoitit silloin, kun sanoit ettei T61:ssä ole samoja ongelmia (muutenkaan tuossa T61 ei ole ollut kyllä isoja ongelmia, lämpimänä se kyllä tykkää käydä, varsinkin jos käytän nouveau:ta ajurina)
<gildean> elias_a: ootko koska viimeks putsannu konetta?
<gildean> siis fyysisesti pölyistä
<elias_a> Toissa viikolla.
<elias_a> Optoskoopin perusteella ei ole kovin paljon pölyä.
<elias_a> Eikä kauheasti voikaan olla jos 8 bar paineella tööttää vastakarvaan paineilmaa...
<elias_a> gildean: Mulla nämä perushuoltojutut käsittävät kaiken myös viilaamiseen ja hitsaamiseen saakka.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-05
<_nothing_> Noniin, viittiskö joku vääntää rautalangasta että miten asennan Winen?
<Akuli> etkös jo saanut sen asennettua kerran :)
<Akuli> 1. avaa pääte 2. sudo aptitude install wine 3. valmis
<_nothing_> Ai se menee niin helposti :D
<_nothing_> Tuleeko tolla komennolla uusin Wine?
<Akuli> tarpeeksi uusi :)
<Akuli> ja mitäs väliä sillä on vaikkei ihan uusin versio olisikaan
<_nothing_> Okok, minä kokeilen
<_nothing_> Sain asennettua, nyt tyhmä kymysys, miten saan tosta pikakuvakkeen tehtäväpalkkiin?
<Akuli> en oikeastaan tiedä miten se tehdään unityssä
<Akuli> voiko sen raahata valikosta palkkiin? voiko palkkia klikata hiiren oikealla ja lisätä siihen jotain?
<_nothing_> Ei toi löydä ku Uninstall Wine Software, Configure  Win ja Winetrics
<_nothing_> Siis se ei tehnyt lainkaan kuvaketta
<Akuli> ai niin joo winehan avautuu sillon kun ajat windows-ohjelmia
<Akuli> sillä ei oikein ole mitään omaa jutskaa, avautuu vaan itekseen kun sitä tarvitaan
<_nothing_> Selvä, nyt täytyy sitten käydä Windowsin puolella
<_nothing_> Jee, sain ihan ite Mircin toimimaan Winen kautta =)
<_nothing_> Vau, sain ihan ite Mircin toimimaan Winellä ^^
<_nothing_> Täytyy mainita, Oon koko ikäni käyttänyt pelkkää Windowsia, ja parin päivän perusteella Ubuntu on parempi =)
<Akuli> riippuu paremman määritelmästä :)
<Akuli> mun ohjelmointiin windows olis aika kökkö koska sen komentorivi on niin rajallinen, enkä erityisemmin tykkää windows 10:n vakoilustakaan
<_nothing_> Siis juuri toi Win 10 vakoilujen takia päätin että ois siirtyminen Ubuntuun tai Minttiin
<_nothing_> Ja sitten ne keksi että Win 7stakin pitää tehdä pakkopullaa ja pakkopäivitykset
<_nothing_> Hieno termikin, "kumulatiiviset" päivitykset :I
<ninnnu> edelleen pakkopäivitysten ongelma on että se ihmisryhmä joiden takia sellasta piti alkaa harrastamaan ei tule asentamaan niitä päivityksiä jotka tuo pakkopäivitykset...
<ninnnu> Kumulatiivisuus ny ei oo silleen pahasta. Sitä noi Service Packitkin jossain määrin p
<ninnnu> *on
<_nothing_> Juuh
<Wompo> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/ https://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover-linux noilla saa vähän yksinkertaistettua tuota windows-ohjelmien ajoa linuxissa
<Wompo> jälkimmäinen maksullinen mutta on ilmainen triali saatavilla
<Wompo> paremmat kokemukset siitä kuin playonlinuxista mutta sitäki vissiin moni käyttää
<Wompo> nyt on dual bootilla xubuntu ja windows 10 nii ei oo itellä ollu tarvetta hetkeen
<_nothing_> Tekis mieli poistaa ite koko win 7 =)
<ninnnu> turha sitä on poistaa
<ninnnu> mä oon itse aina odottanu että levy jossa sellaset asuu kuolee pois
<Wompo> eipä tälle windows 10:lle muuten olis tarvetta mutta kun linux-tuki tietokonepeleillä on vähän niin ja näin
<Akuli> no ei silti tarvii kymppiä olla vaikka windowsin tarvis
<ninnnu> tuota pelattavaa onneksi on nykyään Linuxillekkin silleen että ei ainakaan valikoiman perusteella pitäs tulla erityisen tylsää. Pääsee jo aleissa säästämään rahaa sillä että "ei Linux-tagia, ei ostoa" :P
<ninnnu> tietty aina on poikkeuksia
<_nothing_> No mulla on tuo Fallout 4 niin sen takia täytyy ainakin Windows säilyttää
<Akuli> eiks toimi winessa
<Wompo> lisäks radeonin ajurit on nyt vähän vaiheessa, ongelmia sekä oletuksena tulevilla radeon-ajureilla että amdgpu-prolla tämän r9 290 kanssa
<ninnnu> Akuli: winehq sanoo "garbage"
<Akuli> no sitten :)
<_nothing_> Akuli, olen nyt pari päivää käyttänyt Ubuntua et tarttee opiskella ensin :D
<_nothing_> Yllätys sinänsä että en ole vielä saanut Ubuntua edes sekaisin ^^
<Akuli> oikeastaan ilman salasanan kirjotusta aika mahdoton sekottaa
<Akuli> tai siis uuden käyttäjätilin tekeminen korjaa kaikki ilman salasanaa sotketut asiat
<ninnnu> tai ainakaan niin että tarvis vetää reinstall
<ninnnu> tietty profiilin resetointi ei oo ihan triviaalia ainakaan peruskäyttäjälle
<ninnnu> mikä ehkä voi olla ihan hyvä asia
<_nothing_> Mikäs olis Ubuntulle semmonen softa että mistä näkkee prossunkuorman, muistin määrän jne ?
<ninnnu> top
<ninnnu> varmaan on joku graafinenkin..
<Akuli> matessa tulee sen oma system monitor
<Akuli> veikkaisin että gnome-system-monitor asentuu unity-versiossa aptitudella
<_nothing_> Komentoa kiitos ;)
<_nothing_> Tiedän että sudo jotain :D
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<_nothing_> Daa.. Se on valmiiksi asennettuna..
<Akuli> sitten alt+f2 -laatikkoon voi kirjoittaa gnome-system-monitor ja sen pitäis toimia :)
<Akuli> _nothing_, oikeastaan "sudo jotain" on aika ongelmallinen asia tietää koska sudo tarkoittaa että tee mitä haluut mun ubuntulle
<Akuli> esim aptitude sisältää hyvät suomenkieliset ohjeet :)
<Akuli> man aptitude
<_nothing_> sudo sekoita täysin Akulin kone
<Akuli> :D
<_nothing_> Toimisko? =)
<Akuli> sanois varmaan että sekoita-komentoa ei löytynyt
<Akuli> eli ensimmäinen sana on komento, ja muut on argumentteja sille, ohjeita että mitä sen pitäis tehdä
<Wompo> htop on "graafinen" :D
<Wompo> versio topipsta
<Wompo> kätevä jos peli tai muu kokoruudun sovellus jurnuttaa
<Wompo> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/htop/
<Wompo> eli jos ei meinaa päästä takas työpöydälle niin voi ctrl-alt-t että avaa uuden komentorivi-ikkunan tai sit pahimmassa tapauksessa ctrl-alt-f1 (tai f2, f3 jne) ja kirjottaa htop
<ninnnu> ja sieltä pääsee takas työpöydälle ctrl-alt-f7
<Wompo> niinjoo sekin on hyvä tietää :D
<ninnnu> kannattaa tollaset aina mainita nyypiöille
<_nothing_> Noh, netti meni
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-06
<puhuri> toimiikos acrobat reader dc winen alla?
<puhuri> aika heikosti näköjään https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32266
<_nothing_> Tyhmä kymysys Steamistä, kaveri ihmetteli ku Steam ei mee pois-tilaan vaan näyttää koko ajan et olen paikalla?
<Wompo> asetuksista voi laittaa sen että miten se menee poissa-tilaan, mutta mun mielestä sen pitäs defaulttina olla jokin 10 minuutin ajastin jo?
<Wompo> tai 5min
<_nothing_> Kävin just asetukset läpi ja en mielestäni löytänyt semmosta kohtaa =(
<Wompo> jaa joo, ei siinä näemmä ookkaan
<Wompo> liekö sitten jokin bugi vain kyseessä
<Wompo> steamista voi löytyä jotain vuosiakin vanhoja bugeja etten oo ihmeissäni :)
<Wompo> olis*
<Wompo> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/528398719798458759/ puuttuva ominaisuus vissiin sitten kai
<_nothing_> Okok
<_nothing_> Tää on tosin vasta 3 päivä ku oon Ubuntua testaillut niin tajua tosta mitään =)
<_nothing_> Ja Linux-käsikirjakin on kesken kun olin malttamaton ^_^
<_nothing_> Saako tänne muuten kirjoitella mitä sattuu vai onko tämä kanava vain kymysyksiä varten?
<Tekno> :l
<StockAntenna> pitää liittyä upuntuun tai ainakin vapaisiin käyttiksiin aina
<_nothing_> Seelvä, oon sit vaiti
<Tomin> heh, meillä on kyllä myös #ubuntu-fi-offtopic, mutta itse en ainakaan sitä lue
<gildean> StockAntenna: ei nyt välttis tarvi noin kovaa linjaa vetää, aika hiljanen kanava kuitenkin yleensä niin ei se offtopiccikaan häiritse muuta kanavaa (kuhan nyt ei turhaan mölise ja kissakuvia linkkaa)
<gildean> tai ehkä vähäsen kissoja kuitenkin
<elias_a> Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että kanava logitetaan julkisesti. :)
<_nothing_> Juu, en oo vielä kerennyt kirjoittamaan mitään hämärää =)
<StockAntenna> ja tota offtopic-versiota on kohtuu usein mainostettu täällä
<_nothing_> Ubuntu-aiheinen kymysys, olisiko tuo Dolphin File Manager huva softa?
<Wompo> eikös se ole se kde:n oletussovellus? vaihdoin xubuntun thunarin aluksi siihen. ihan kätevä kun siinä on komentorivi ympättynä. mutta sit kaipasin jotain ominaisuutta (en muista enää mitä :D) niin vaihdoin pcmanfm:ään
<Tomin> on se ihan hyvä softa, tosin ei ehkä Ubuntuun. Se on KDE:n tiedostonhallinta ja sen vuoksi sen asentaminen Ubuntuun tuonee ison joukon riippuvuuksia. Sinänsä ne eivät toki tee juuri muuta kuin lisäävät levyn- ja muistinkäyttöä. Tietysti (julkaisu)päivityksissä on myös enemmän päivitettävää
<_nothing_> Okok
<Wompo> niitä eri tiedostonhallintaohjelmia on helppo testailla, asentaa ja käynnistää vaan. sitten kun tietää mistä tykkää eniten niin voi valita sen oletussovellukseksi
<Wompo> jos kaipaa jotain "klassista windowsin tyyliä" niin pcmanfm:n voi muokata semmoseks ainakin
<Wompo> ehkä sen ubuntun oletussoftankin voi, en oo kokeillu
<Wompo> eli siis että saa hakemistorakenteen vasemmalle suoraan esille, luettelotyylisen näkymän tiedostoista yms
<Wompo> jälkimmäinen tais ainaki olla oletussoftassa
<_nothing_> Seelvä, minä tutkiskelen
<StockAntenna> lupuntussa on aika perinteinen tiedostosofta
<pesasa> Hyvin saman tyyppisiähän nuo eri työpöytäympäristöjen oletustiedostokäsittelyohjelmat nykyään ovat.
<pesasa> Pari vuotta sitten näköjään kirjoittelin tuommoisenkin: http://viikonvalo.fi/Dolphin/
<pesasa> Jonkin verran on muutosta tapahtunut tuon jälkeen, mutta jotakuinkin samanlainen on vieläkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-08
<_nothing_> Tyhmä kymysys, asentelen tässä Ubuntulle pelejä, niin nyt en tajunnut kattoa et mihin kansioon se pelejä asentaa, ja sit tarttis Windowsin puolelta saada pelisavet Ubuntun puolelle..
<_nothing_> Ja kyseessä Pillars Of Eternity -peli
<StockAntenna> (linuxillaeivoipelata)
<elias_a> Okei. Seuraava kysymys. :D
<elias_a> _nothing_: Eiköhän ne pelit asenna jotain sun kotihakemistoon. Hae jostain tieto siitä, minkä nimisessä tiedostossa se pelin tila on tallennettuna ja etsi sitä nimellä.
<_nothing_> Löytyi ^^
<elias_a> Hyvä!
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-09
<hejkki> moi, miks joka päivä kaatuu ubuntussa ohjelmia joita en ole edes käynnistänyt
<hejkki> esim photos -ohjelma kaatuu aika usein vaikken edes ole kuvia katsellut
<hejkki> tai mitään kuviin liittyvää
<hejkki> tulee vaa kaatumisilmoitus yhtäkkiä
<hejkki> ubuntu-gnome 16.04
<Akuli> aika poistaa kaatumisilmoitin? :)
<_nothing_> No niin, sain sitten Ubuntun sekaisin.. eli Wine pitäisi poistaa ja asentaa uudelleen.. Miten se tapahtuu?
<_nothing_> Käytin Winen kautta Mircciä mut se sekos jotenkin..
<Akuli> saatat selvitä pelkällä winen asetusten resetoinnilla
<Akuli> mv .wine mun-vanha-wine
<Akuli> valmis :D
<jjo> joo, jotakuinkin noin
<_nothing_> En tajunnut ><
<Akuli> 1. avaa pääte 2. kirjoita sinne mv .wine mun-vanha-wine 3. paina enter 4. valmis
<jjo> niin siis se wine on asennettu (luultavasti) järjestelmänlaajuisesti
<jjo> jolloin taviskäyttäjällä ei ole mitään oikeuksia sotkea asennusta
<Akuli> niimpä
<Akuli> eli toisin sanoen ongelma on jossain .wine-kansion sisällä
<jjo> käynnistyksessä se tallentaa asetustiedosteja käyttäjän omaan kotihakemistoon ja näiden tiedostojen poistaminen tai siirtäminen auttaa aloittamaan "tyhjältä pöydältä"
<jjo> sinne ne kaikki sovelluksetkin asennetaan
<_nothing_> Ei tommosta komentoa oo :D
<jjo> komento on siis mv jolle annetaan kaksi parametria
<Akuli> mv siirtää tiedoston tai kansion, eli tässä tapauksessa nimeää .winen mun-vanha-wineksi
<jjo> alkuperäinen nimi joka on tässä tapauksessa .wine ja sit se miksi se halutaan nimetä
<jjo> tietysti tuossa pitää olla käyttäjän omassa kotihakemistossa
<_nothing_> No jos kertoisitte miten poistan sen kokonaan ja sitten asennan uudelleen? =)
<jjo> mv ~/.wine ~/mun_vanha_wine toimisi kaikkialta, koska ~ osoittaa käyttäjän kotihakemistoon
<Akuli> ...paitsi jos olet kirjautunut eri käyttäjänä :D
<Akuli> _nothing_, eikö toi mv-jutska toiminut?
<_nothing_> Akuli: , ei =/
<jjo> _nothing_: ei sun tarvitse poistaa sitä ja vaikka poistaisit ja asentaisit niin se ei auttaisi mitään jos käyttäjän kotihakemistossa on edelleen ne winen konffit
<Akuli> vähän tarkemmin, miten se toimi ja miten olisit odottanut että se toimisi?
<jjo> olettaen että olet asentanut winen paketinhallinnan kautta
<_nothing_> Olen
<jjo> mitä sen mv-komennon suorittaminen tulosti ruudulle?
<_nothing_> mv .wine mun-vanha-wine, ei tee mitään
<Akuli> oikeastaan olis voinut käyttää --verbosea
<Akuli> eli se onnistui
<jjo> joo, jos se ei sano mitään, niin se onnistui
<_nothing_> Seeelvä,  mitäs sitten? =)
<Akuli> _nothing_, käynnistä wine uudelleen ja kaikki on kuten alussa :)
<jjo> no mitä sit tapahtuu kun winen käynnistää uudestaan?
<Akuli> jjo, ensi kerralla käytetäänkin mv:n kanssa verbosea. http://dpaste.com/2V1AV90
<jjo> kappas
<Akuli> :)
<_nothing_> Millä komennolla sen käynnistän?
<jjo> en ole tainnut itse koskaan käyttää sitä
<Akuli> kun se noin hienosti kertoo mitä tekee niin pakkohan sitä on käyttää :)
<_nothing_> Prkl
<_nothing_> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/12/install-wine-1-8-stable-new-ppa/
<_nothing_> Teenkö tuon mukaan sitten?
<Akuli> eikös wine käynnistetty avaamalla windows-ohjelma?
<_nothing_> Minä kokeilen
<Akuli> pitäisi olla kuin vasta asennettu
<Iltsu> tietty täs kohtaa ois voinu yrittää ehdottaa, et jos vaa irkkais jollaa natiivisoftal
<Akuli> hexchat on nykyään aika suosittu, mutta sen suomenkieliset käännökset on aika puutteellisia :(
<_nothing_> Puuh, sainpas toimimaan
<_nothing_> Mykket kiitoksia
<Akuli> noniin :)
<_nothing_> Sitten tarttis asentaa tuo PlayOnLinux -softa :I
<Iltsu> eiks se oo vaa viritetty wine
<Akuli> sehän se on
<_nothing_> Mjuu, tarttisin siihenkin neuvoa =(
<Akuli> en ole ihan varma että tarvitsetko sitä kun sulla on jo wine
<_nothing_> Tarvitsen, sen kautta voi pelata joitakin Win pelejä
<Akuli> ja nämä pelit eivät toimi winessa?
<Iltsu> tai niit eio natiivina steamin kautta?
<_nothing_> Siis kaveri neuvoi et ajaa PlayOnLinuxin kautta Steämiä
<_nothing_> Nyt vois mennä hermosavuille
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> eikö steam toimi ihan itekseenkin
<Akuli> sudo aptitude install steam
<_nothing_> Siis olen asentanut noin Steamin, se mahdollistaa vain natiivisti tehdyt pelit, tolla PlayOnLinuxilla saa sit taas kaikki asennettua
<Akuli> kokeile asentaa steam wineen. saattaa olla että toimii siinä, jos ei toimi niin asennetaan playonlinux :)
<_nothing_> Asensin jo ja toimii, wau =)
<Akuli> noin :)
<_nothing_> Iso kiitos, en kirjottele sen enempiä ettei mee offtopic
<Akuli> täällä keskustellaan välillä aika offtopicisti, ja jos se häiritsee jotain niin on #ubuntu-fi-offtopic :)
<_nothing_> Tuo kysymys muuten tuli mieleen, miten tiedän mikä rootin salasana on?
<Iltsu> Ubuntus ei oo root -tunnareita erikseen
<Akuli> root-tilille ei oletuksena kelpaa mikään salasana
<Akuli> jos tarvitset root-shellin:   sudo -i
<Iltsu> eikunii, se on olemas, mut sille ei kirjauduta suoraan
<_nothing_> Kannattaako semmonen sit laittaa?
<Akuli> aja päätteellä:   man sudo_root
<Akuli> selittää asian aika hyvin
<Akuli> harmi ettei sitä ole suomennettu, koska se on niin hyvä manuaalisivu
<Akuli> tiivistettynä: oletuksena root-tili ei ole käytössä eikä sitä kannata ottaa käyttöön.
<_nothing_> Mjaa, kerkesin jo laittamaan sille salasanan :D
<Akuli> http://askubuntu.com/a/20453
<_nothing_> Tämäkö komento? sudo passwd -l root
<Akuli> näyttäisi siltä
<Akuli> jos olet epävarma voit avata passwdin manuaalisivun ja katsoa, mitä -l tekee
<Akuli> "-l, --lock Lock the password of the named account. This option disables a password by changing it to a value which matches no possible encrypted value..."
<Akuli> näyttäisi sopivalta
<_nothing_> Oukei, kiitän taas
<Akuli> manuaalisivut on tosiaan kivoja :)
<Akuli> jos ihmettelee mikä joku komento on niin voi kirjoittaa man komento
<_nothing_> Tän vedin läpi : Use sudo passwd -S root to check if locked or not (will have L in output instead of P)
<_nothing_> Ja oli l-kirjain et asian pitäisi olla kunnossa?
<Akuli> joo :)
<Akuli> tai voit kokeilla: su root
<Akuli> tohon ei pitäisi kelvata minkään salasanan
<_nothing_> Juuh
<_nothing_> Pikkuhiljaa tässä näemmä jotain oppii :P
<Tomin> kaikkien mahdollisten salasanojen kokeilussa saattaa vierähtää vähän aikaa ;)
<Iltsu> menee aika rattosasti ku niit koittaa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-11
<Ristomasa> join
<Ristomasa> moi tyypit. Oon tyystin aloittelija, ja oon tässä noin viikon yrittänyt asentaa linux ubuntua vanhaan IBM serveriin jossa on käytössä RAID-1. Kun asennus käynnistyy, se ilmoittaa että ei oo vapaata tilaa ollenkaan, 0,0
<Echramath> Onko sulla sen serverin rautaraidi käytössä?
<Ristomasa> jep
<Echramath> Ja sen pitäis toimia?
<Ristomasa> no kyllä se toimii. Siinä oli alunperin windows server 2003, josta halusin eroon.
<Echramath> Ei mut ootko selvittänyt, että sen ylipäätään pitäis toimi Linuxin kanssa?
<Ristomasa> jaa-a. niinkun sanoin, oon aika rookie linuxin kanssa. en tidä
<Ristomasa> tiedä.
<Ristomasa> oon saanut sen muutaman kerran asentamaan, ja kaikki meni niin kauan hyvin kun asennus oli valmis ja piiti reboottaa se. sit se jämähti siihen.
<Echramath> Mulla ei ole koskaan ollut oikeaa palvelinrautaa mut luin sfnet.atk.linuxia aika paljon siihan aikaan kun 2003 server oli kurantti ja muistelen sellaisia "käytä softaraidia" yleisohjeita
<Ristomasa> ok.
<Echramath> Ai sä pääsit osioimaan sinne kuitenkin?
<mjr> kyllähän noita rautaraideja erinäisiäkin tuetaan, mutta kannattanee googlata kontrollerin merkki ja linux
<Ristomasa> ei se kysele ubuntussa osiointii, sillon kun pääsee asentaa
<mjr> voi kyl kans olla että kovin vanhat raidiajurit olis happaneet tai sit niitä ei jakseta pitää installereissa mukana oletuksena
<Ristomasa> se vaan antaa painaa suoraan, ne perus kysymykset siinä tulee
<Ristomasa> sepä.
<mjr> luultavasti helpointa tosiaan sinänsä olis jos saa sen pois raidimoodista ja käyttää softaraidia jos sitä haluaa
<mjr> (ynnä sit erityisesti jos se on joku halpisserveri ja se raidi on joku bios/windows-ajuriraidi enivei, mitä on myös rautaraidien sijaan liikkunut paljon ympäriinsä, niin linux-softaraidi on suunnilleen kaikin puolin parempi ratkaisu)
<Ristomasa> jep.
<Ristomasa> onko jotain linuxii joka on nimenomaan suunniteltu serverille.
<Akuli> ubuntu sever?
<Akuli> server
<Ristomasa> ok. mä taidan koittaa sitä.
<Akuli> jos olet joskus asentanut debianin tai ubuntun mini.isosta tai netboot-isosta niin asennusohjelma on tuttu
<Ristomasa> sit toinen kysymys. Mulla on yks vanha, joskin raudaltaan päivitetty fujitsu siemensin esprimo mobile. Asensin siihen ubuntun, mutta en saa taiottuu siihen millään resoluutioo kohdalleen.
<Ristomasa> eikä se anna vaihtaa sitä, tai siis ei oo edes valikossa mutakun se joku 400x600 4:3 vaihtoehto
<Akuli> onko sopiva ajuri asennettuna?
<Ristomasa> siinäpä se, kun en löydä ajurii siihen
<Ristomasa> eikä se driver managerikaa löydä
<mjr> näköjään sis mirage -näyttis
<mjr> aika kehnosti toivoa nykykäyttiksistä löytää tukea tolle
<Ristomasa> jep. sitä mä oon aatellut, kun ei oo löytynyt
<mjr> vuonna 2010 on tonne postattu jotain ajureita, ne binäärit ei satavarmasti toimi nyky-X:llä, jos jaksat kokeilla kääntää sorsista niin on ehkä heikko mahis: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38
<Ristomasa> ok kiitti. yritetään näillä.
<Akuli> gdm:n tilalla on tietenkin lightdm, muuten näyttää siltä että vois jopa toimia
<Tomin> Ristomasa: sitä vanhaa läppäriä voi luultavasti käyttää vesa-ajurilla. ei saa mitään kiihdytyksiä, mutta resoluution saa (luultavasti) kohdalleen. Tuosta on ollut äskettäin pari keskustelua foorumilla
<Ristomasa> Tomin. mistä vesan ajurin saa näppärimmin
<Echramath> Se on se normaali fallback mikä siellä on
<Tomin> eiköhän tuo ole jo asennettuna, pitää vaan ottaa käyttöön: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=51136.0
<Ristomasa> ok
<Ristomasa> se narisee nyt no such file or diretory.
<Ristomasa> mä oon kai liian rookie
<Tomin> missä kohti?
<Ristomasa> siinä mkdir /etc...
<Tomin> kopioitko tuon komennon sellaisenaan ettet vahingossa muuttanut mitään?
<Tomin> päätteessä voi liittää Ctrl+Shift+v tai esimerkiksi oikean napin kontekstivalikosta
<Akuli> toi toinen komento on ihan kätevä kopioida koska se on niin pitkä, mutta en suosittele yleensä kopiointia muuten
<Ristomasa> ok
<Akuli> ehkä kirjoitit /etc/x11 etkä /etc/X11?
<mjr> vesa-ajurilla ei kyl kauheen välttämättä saa oikeaa resoluutiota kun vesa-resoluutiovalikoima on hiukka rajattu
<Echramath> Onko siinä edes mitään kiihdytystä?
<Tomin> Echramath: ei yhtään minkäänlaista
<Akuli> mikä vika 14.04:ssä on?
<mjr> toi näyttis nyt on vähän tollanen vähän käytetty väliinputoaja jolle ei oo afaik koskaan ollu kauheen hyvää ajuria
<Ristomasa> joo tos x koossa oli virhe. nyt se on tilassa >
<Tomin> puuttuva lainaus- tai heittomerkki ehkäpä, ilmeisesti et ole (vielä) kopioinut koko komentoa
<Ristomasa> kiitti tyypit. se toimi.
<Tomin> eli sait komennot ajettua vai sait näytön toimimaan oikein?
<Ristomasa> anto vaihtaa nyt resoluution
<mjr> jes, no hyvä jos onnistui jotenkin kuitenkin
<Ristomasa> eli sain komennot  tehtyy ja nyt reso on 1024x768 (4:3)
<Ristomasa> nyt mahtuu kuitenkin ikkunat näytölle kokonaan.
<Ristomasa> hyvä kone musankuunteluu autotallii
<Ristomasa> kiitti
<Ristomasa> nyt se lähtee eka linux, mulla  ja diggaan jo
<Tomin> vesalla ei harmi kyllä saa laajakuvatarkkuuksia käyttöön, mutta musan kuunteluun toi riittänee :)
<mjr> joo sitä just muunmuassa mietin että 4:3:ksi muistaakseni vesa-graffatiloilla jäis
<mjr> mutta joo, eipä se välttämättä killeri kaikissa erikoistuneissa käyttötarkoituksissa ole
<Ristomasa> joo tää on hyvä näin. kuhan pystyy menee nettii ja kuuntelee. kun saan  serverin viä rullaan ni
<mjr> kiihdyttämättömyyskään ei välttämättä pahasti vaivaa musansoittokoneessa
<Ristomasa> avot
<Ristomasa> kunhan nyt harjottelen ni sit vaihtaa tykinpää linuxii.  kiitos viä kaikille
<Ristomasa> tykimpää koneesee tarkotin
<Echramath> Jos sulla on oikeasti nykykone niin virtuaalikonekaan ei ota kauhean pahasti turpaan
<Ristomasa> tarkoitat?
<Echramath> Virtualboxilla voi ihan hyvin kokeilla desktop-linuxia
<Ristomasa> ok.
<Echramath> Ja sen virtuaalikoneen asentaminen on ihan triviaalia
<Ristomasa> okkei
<gildean> Ristomasa: että eri linux-jakeluja voi ajella sujuvasti muiden käyttisten alla virtuaalikoneessa
<Echramath> Lähinnä jos haluaa jotain verkkoliikennettä niiden väliin pitää jopa lukea ohjeet
<Ristomasa> noni. pitää alkaa tutustuu.
<Echramath> Se kyllä toimii purkista niin, että siinä virtuaalikoneessa on natattu internetyhteys
<Shadowbird1231> hei, haluun tehä scriptin mutsille, joka siirtää kuvat älypuhelimelta koneelle, kuvat kansioon ja tekee niille kansion joka on nimetty päivämäärän mukaan. miten voisin pistää $ date +%F muuttujan mkdir tai mv komennon sisään? näin joskus ohjeet tollaseen, mut en onnistunu löytää niit enää.
<pesasa> Tarkoitat jotain tyyliin: mkdir kansio-`date +%F`
<Shadowbird1231> jeps
<pesasa> tai bashina myös: mkdir kansio-$(date +%F)
<Shadowbird1231> tolla siis toimii? nice
<pesasa> Tai jos haluaa varoa (välilyöntejä yms), niin lainaa tuplahipsuilla: mkdir "kansio-$(date +%F)"
<Shadowbird1231> kiitos
<gildean> Shadowbird1231: tuossa siis käytetään komento-korvausta jossa syntaksina $(komento) palauttaa komennon palautteen
<gildean> Shadowbird1231: skriptissä ehkä haluut pistää sen johonkin muuttujaa tyyliin: MUUTTUJA=$(komento) ja sitten käytellä dollarilla varustettuna esim: mkdir "kansio-$MUUTTUJA" tai mkdir "kansio-${MUUTTUJA}"
<Shadowbird1231> gildean:  okei, olin aluistavasti kaavaillu jotain näin yksinkertasta mv /../kameran_kuvatkansio /home/kuvat/"$(date +%F)" en tiiä viel toimisko toi ja mitä käy jos se kansio jota tehään on jo olemassa, ni lisääks se vaan sinne ne kuvat mitä ei oo viel siellä tai tulisko siit joku ongelma
<Shadowbird1231> hm, tossa siirtäsin koko kansion puhelimelta koneelle, en tiiä antaaks puhelin siihen oikeuksia tai luoks se vaa ite uuden vastaavan kansion ku tulee lisää kuvii.. tai pitäiskö sen kansion sisältö siirtää pelkästään.
<Shadowbird1231> koitin testaa täs omalla  koneella ja iphonilla miten toi toimis, mut on vähän ongelmia ton oman iphonen ja koneen välillä ja ei oo oikeen aikaa fixailla sitä nyt. ni testaan sitten huomenna ku oikeet laitteet käsillä ..vaikuttaisko toi iha toimivalta komennolta?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-04
<Talikka> Oli kaverilla ongelmia ubuntu Matella kirjautua kotiverkkoon. Avoimeen wlaniin kyllä onnistui.
<puhuri> mikä wlan-kortti? Joillain kortti/kernel/networkmanager/WlanAP-kombinaatioilla olen itse törmännyt autentikointiongelmiin
<puhuri> voinut kokeilla modprobe -r ajuri; sleep 5; modprobe ajuri
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-06
<elias_a> Osaako joku kertoa miten USB-johdolla liitetyn kännykän kuvakansiota pystyy katselemaan Nautiluksella niin että esikatselukuvat saa näkyviin?
<elias_a> Voisin vastata saman tien tälle kyselijälle: https://askubuntu.com/questions/934923/file-explorer-wont-display-thumbnails-of-smartphone-photos
<elias_a> Ärsyttävä pikku juttu.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-07
<Talikka> puhuri: en osaa nyt sanoa, kiitos vinkistä, ehkä koitamme selvittää
<Talikka> toinen ongelma toisella koneella: leepotilasta palauduttua ei enää toimi kirkkauden säätö vaan ruutu on himmeimmällä... säätönappulat ilmoittavat symboleilla ruudulle kyllä kirkkauden lisääntyvän mutta ei se kirkastu... ehkä vaihto 64-bittiseen voisi auttaa (Ubuntu MATE ja HP Elitebook 8530w )
<inz> Talikka, ilmeisesti tunnettu bugi vuodesta 2009
<inz> mutta ei korjattu
<Talikka> niin taidankin muistaa näillä kanavilla puhutun joskus
<Talikka> koskeeko bugi myös debiania?
<puhuri> muistelen, että jessessä oli vastaavaa, stretchillä en muista törmänneeni
<puhuri> elias_a: vielä satunnaisiin numeroihin: seq -w 9999 | shuf -r -n 100
<puhuri> pikainen testi kertoisi, että 60 % todennäköisyydellä kaikki numerot on uniikkeja, 30% siellä yksi duplikaatti ja 0,1 % että on neljä
<puhuri> (jos jättää -r:n pois niin sitten saa aina uniikkeja)
<elias_a> puhuri: Okei. Kiitos! Ei tämä nyt niin riippuvainen ole satunnaisuudesta.
<elias_a> puhuri: Käyttötarkoitus on aika simppeli: vuokrattavan tilan numerolukollinen avainsäilö. Koodi vaihdetaan tietysti aina kun vuokraaja on palauttanut avaimen lokeroon.
<puhuri> klassikkohan olisi käyttää päivämäärää 0907 tai jos laiskottaa niin 2017 :-)
<elias_a> Rakennuksen rakentamis- tai peruskorjausvuosi on myös liian tavallinen.
<puhuri> kahviloiden ja hotellien WLANien asentamisvuoden voi yleensä arvata aika hyvin, jos on salasana
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-08
<tale> Päivitin Ubuntu 16.04 versioksi 17.04. Eth0 ei nouse ylös päivityksen jälkeen bootattuani.
<tale> Onko ideaa miten selvitän vikaa?
<puhuri> ip link show eth0
<puhuri> jos sitä ei löydy niin sitten joko päivitys on nimennyt verkkoliitännät uudestaan tai joku ajuri puuttuu
<mjr> ne taitaa olla vaihtuneet käyttämään uudenmallisia laitenimiä
<mjr> jos sulla on /etc/network/interfaces -tiedostoon speksattu verkkokonffi niin se varmaan pitää laittaa uudestaan
<tale> mjr: /etc/network/interfaces -tiedostossa on vain lo -rivit, eth0:sta ei mitään.
<mjr> ok, sitten network managerin pitäis hoitaa
<tale> Tämä on kone johon eilen asensin 16.04 ja tänään tajusin pitää olla uudempi Virtualbox, joten piti päivittää. En ole asetuksia muuttanut muistaakseni mitään.
<tale> ip link sanoo eth0 does not exist.
<puhuri> jos sanoo ip link vaan niin näkyyko mitä verkkoliitäntöjä?
<puhuri> pitäisi näkyä lo (loopback) ja sitten eth0 tai ensXyZ
<tale> ip link näyttää lo:, enpos25: wlx.........: joka visssin on tuo WiFI tikku jolla koitan saada nettiin.
<mjr> onksulla guita käytössä siinä?
<tale> Korjaus, enpos onkin enp0s.
<tale> On tossa Gui myös, vakioubuntu.
<mjr> eikse verkkotäppä tarjoa noita käyttöönotettavaksi?
<tale> syslog sanoo enp0s25 renamed from eth0.
<tale> Networkmanagerin mielestä enp0s25 on new ethernet device, mutta ifconfig ei näytä tommoista.
<tale> Gui:ssa Ethernet-verkko on harmaana, ei saa valittua.
<mjr> hmpf
<ansa> näyttääkö ifconfig -a?
<tale> No se näyttää.
<tale> Taidan asentaa tuohon 17.04, kai se toimii asennettuna sentään. Päivitys lienee jotain sotkenut.
<puhuri> onko siellä /etc/udev ... -persisten-net.rules? jos sen poistaisi ja buuttaisi uudestaan?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-10
<tale> puhuri: Hakemisto on tyhjä. /etc/udev/rules.d/ siis.
<tale> Nyt huomaan /var/lib/NetworkManager/ -hakemistossa on dhclient -tiedostoja joissa ihan oikean näköiset setukset mutta interface ei ole eth0 vaan enp0s25.
<tale> lshw -C network näyttää DISABLED tolle Intelin ethernet sovittimelle. Nyt lähestytään jännään äärtä.
<tale> Nyt toimii kun lisäsin /eth/network/interface -tiedostoon rivit tuota enp0s25 interfacea varten.
<tale> Aika omituisesti tämä päivitys sai tuon aikaan.
<tale> En siis kerennyt asentamaan tyhjään levyyn 17.04, kun nyt enempi setvimällä sain kuin sainkin tuon nettiyhteyden toimimaan.
<tale> Käykö näin joka kerta kun päivittää 16.04 -> 17.04?
<motalb> tale: minulla on yhdellä koneella melko hiljattain asennettu 16.04.3. puhdas asennus ei päivitystä, ja käyttää tuota enp0s25 nimeä eth0 sijasta
<motalb> vanhempi 16.04 asennus näyttää edelleen käyttävän eth0
